# Hobby-Sports Hobby Shop & Indoor Carpet Track Portage, MI



## Crue

Hobby Sports is a full stocked hobby shop with an indoor, heated, 40' x 80' FastTrak carpet track.

New this season, CRC Clik-Track barriers.

Racing on Saturdays. Track opens at 10 AM, registration closes at 11:30, racing starts around 12-12:30. Racing usually ends around 4:30-5. ROAR rules used. 3 Qualifiers and a Main for each class.

Currently we run Tamiya TT-01, Tamiya Mini, VTA, Rubber Stock, 1/12 scale and Traxxas 1/16 Slash (with jumps!). Basically any class can run as long as you have 4 people.

House transponders are available to use free to paid racers, personal transponders are preferred as there are only so many house transponders to go around.

Plenty of nice pit areas with electricity.

Friendly, family-oriented environment!!

Additional information can be found on the website: www.hobby-sports.com, on Facebook, on MichiganRC.net or I'll answer what I can on here!


----------



## JonHobbies

Think anybody will show up to race Saturday? What are the Saturday turn outs like? Whats the biggest class?


----------



## Crue

JonHobbies said:


> Think anybody will show up to race Saturday? What are the Saturday turn outs like? Whats the biggest class?


I'm sure we will be racing this Saturday. Mini & TT-01 are currently the largest classes.


----------



## JonHobbies

Thanks for the info Crue,
I was looking at your race results page and it looks like the last time you held an organized race was in 2006? I would like to know if any of my old buddies are still hitting the carpet.


----------



## Crue

Correct, the website is VERY outdated, which is why I started this thread. As I fellow racer, sometimes your hands are tied, so you do what you can to help bring new racers out, or in your and my case, old racers back. I'm not sure who you use to race with there, but I'm sure you would see at least one familiar face.


----------



## RATFactor

It's been a while since I've been up there, but would like to make it back soon. I'll keep checking to see what classes are taking off. I just got into F1, so I'm always ready to race that somewhere. Would run 1/10 sedan too.


----------



## TJR RACING

i race in VTA and TT-01 Class at Hobby Sports, both classes have been te main racing class there this year


----------



## Crue

RATFactor said:


> It's been a while since I've been up there, but would like to make it back soon. I'll keep checking to see what classes are taking off. I just got into F1, so I'm always ready to race that somewhere. Would run 1/10 sedan too.


We ran F1 last year and it was a blast! There's still a few guys we one so it's always an option. It would be great to see them running again!


----------



## Crue

TJR RACING said:


> i race in VTA and TT-01 Class at Hobby Sports, both classes have been te main racing class there this year


This is correct, I didn't mention VTA in my previous post. TT-01, VTA & Mini are about equal in terms of their turnouts each week. Some racers only show up every other week, so it all depends on who's showing that day, which class will be the most popular that week. Those three are the ones that run every week though. 1/16 Slash just got brought back last week and 1/12 & Rubber Stock depends on who's present that day, with the current racers we have showing up consistently. 

Last year we had 1/10 scale Pan cars & F1 frequently running also. Some classes go in spurts.


----------



## Cesar

We should have around six or seven VTA cars this saturday.


----------



## TJR RACING

i wont bethere this saturday because i have to pick up my step daugther who is flying in for Chrismas


----------



## RATFactor

What rules do you run for F1? Right now my car is a 103 with foam tires/silver can.


----------



## Crue

RATFactor said:


> What rules do you run for F1? Right now my car is a 103 with foam tires/silver can.


That's perfect! We run foam tires, any esc, silver can motor. There's a FDR limit too, but I don't remember offhand what it is. The purpose was to equalize the field since there are several manufacturers represented and various designs. If the FDR is off the first time you show up, no one will have a problem with it. Think you might make it tomorrow? If so, I'll let the other guys know so they bring theirs.


----------



## RATFactor

Crue said:


> That's perfect! We run foam tires, any esc, silver can motor. There's a FDR limit too, but I don't remember offhand what it is. The purpose was to equalize the field since there are several manufacturers represented and various designs. If the FDR is off the first time you show up, no one will have a problem with it. Think you might make it tomorrow? If so, I'll let the other guys know so they bring theirs.


I don't think i'll make it tomorrow, but maybe next week. I'll keep in touch thru this thread and try to get some company for the trip..


----------



## Crue

RATFactor said:


> I don't think i'll make it tomorrow, but maybe next week. I'll keep in touch thru this thread and try to get some company for the trip..


Sounds good!


----------



## TJR RACING

just to let everyone know am selling a TT-01 if any one is interested let me know. i can send pictures


----------



## adamcornwell

It was a blast today, finally gettin up there for some action! The track is very nice, big and fast! It was nice to meet some new racers! Hope to be back next week with my touring car, maybe bruce and his vta might make an appearance as well! Thanks for starting a thread jeff!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> It was a blast today, finally gettin up there for some action! The track is very nice, big and fast! It was nice to meet some new racers! Hope to be back next week with my touring car, maybe bruce and his vta might make an appearance as well! Thanks for starting a thread jeff!


Thanks for showing up Adam! It was nice to have another quality racer show up and make the normal guys work for their positions. Congrats on your win and we hope to see you back again soon. Bring as many other guys as you can with you as well. We'll give them the same welcome!


----------



## adamcornwell

Definately will be back! For the touring guys, look into sweep kitty rugs 30deg! The shop dont have any quality rubber tires that i seen! We need rex and lee on that, they can get em direct from sweep for $30 a complete set!


----------



## one18thscalerac

nice to see a thread whats the rules for tt01


----------



## Crue

one18thscalerac said:


> nice to see a thread whats the rules for tt01


Silver can motor (can be waterdipped), stock TEU-101 or 104 ESC, Tamiya only bodies, along with the following approved but not required modifications: 

Tamiya CVA Super Mini Shocks (50746) 
Tamiya aluminum propeller shaft. (54026 for the E and 53620 for the old TT-01) 
Ball bearing. 
Any modification to the steering linkage. Any servo saver. 
TT-01s may use upgrade parts in place of parts that were upgraded in the TT-01E. I believe this includes the upper deck, steering uprights and steering linkage. If you know of other items that fit this category, please provide documentation. 
Any modification to wires and connectors. Fans and heat sinks are allowed. 
Tamiya metal motor mount. (53666).


----------



## Crue

This is the hot setup for TT01 that pretty much everyone runs. It has been used for (2) seasons now and there really isn't any way to better it with the limited adjustments that you have.

1.Shocks: FR & RR Tamiya Super mini CVA's (50746), 50wt Fr 2 hole piston, 30wt RR 3 hole piston.
2.Springs:Tamiya Touring car Spring set short type (53333).
3.Tires: Kit spec racing slicks.
4.Tire inserts: Tamiya hard inner sponge set (53156)
5.Traction compound: FR-inner 1/2. RR-Full.
6.Ride height: FR 5.0, RR 4.5
7.Battery: most run the Orion 25C 2400mah lipo, available through AMain Hobbies for $32
8.Speed control: Tamiya Tue101bk (stock).
9.Spur Gear: 61 tooth (stock).
10.Pinion Gear: 22 tooth Tamiya metric aluminum pinion.
11.Tamiya metal motor mount (53666).
12.Tamiya turn buckle tie rod set (53662).
13.Integy dual fan motor heat sink (intc23139BL)

Tuning tricks: I removed all grease from the bearings and transmition or drivetrain. I lubed all gears with light bearing oil and filled the front differiential with Associated 60k gear diff lube (asc2392). To free up the tranny i also sanded 20-30 thousands of an inch off of the back side of the GB1 bevel pinion gear in both gear boxes. Front and rear shocks are all mounted in the upper inner mounting holes. I also changed all battery connections to Deans and hard wired my speed control to my motor. Shimmed all drive axels to remove all loose play and slop.


----------



## JonHobbies

Why don't you post the race results on hear from AutoScore.


----------



## Crue

JonHobbies said:


> Why don't you post the race results on hear from AutoScore.


I don't run the computer during race days but I'll check into it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## koolaid89

JonHobbies said:


> Why don't you post the race results on hear from AutoScore.


I know you've got some hotrods laying around Jon, why don't you come and find out for yourself Jon. 

Oh if anyone hears of a used Mini for sale I'd be very interested in joining the racing...


----------



## Crue

Keep an eye on RCTech.net for used Minis. I just bought my son's last week new, everything minus radio, steering servo & battery for $175, so used doesn't really save you much. Kit, bearings, foam inserts, slicks & extra shims for the diff & a painted body!


----------



## koolaid89

Crue said:


> Keep an eye on RCTech.net for used Minis. I just bought my son's last week new, everything minus radio, steering servo & battery for $175, so used doesn't really save you much. Kit, bearings, foam inserts, slicks & extra shims for the diff & a painted body!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Crue

Since there has been some interest from new racers for the Mini class, I figured I would post the rules and setup tips for this class.

1. Any Tamiya M chassis. (M-01 thrugh M-06)
2. Unmolested Tamiya Silver Can motor only.
3. Any speed controller.
4. Any battery, 7.4 volts or less, that fits into the chassis without modification to the chassis or battery. Lipo batteries must be hard cased.
5. Any wires, wire length, connectors, heat shinks and fans.
6. Any Tamiya upgrade. Or, if another company makes a part that does the same thing as the Tamiya upgrade, you can use that instead of the Tamiya part. If Tamiya doesn't make a similar upgrade, it is not legal. Example: Tamiya makes a very nice aluminum steering linkage that takes the slop out of the steering. It's expensive. 3-Racing also makes a similar upgrade. The 3-Racing part is legal. However, 3-Racing makes different gears for the M-Chassis that increases the gear ratio. Tamiya doesn't make a part like that so that would not be legal.
7. Kit Gear Diffs only. Extra shims are ok and encouraged.
8. Tires: M-Chassis slicks only Tamiya part number (53215). Most of the kits come with 60D radial tires that work well but are taller which makes the cars faster on the straight. Their height makes them not work well with some bodies so in an effort to keep the cars the same speed and keep the body options open, we should stick to these slicks. They are inexpensive, work well and last a long time. 'nuff said.
9. Any body that you can make fit


----------



## Crue

Setup tips for Mini class:

Here is my M05 set up for all of you to check out. This is a M05 med wheel base setup!

wheels & tires: 
1. M-chassis slicks from front and rear. (53215)
2. M-chassis 60d inner sponge set. (50686)
3. Stock wheel set for kit #58438.

Suspension FR & RR:
1. Super mini cva's (4). (50746)
2. Touring car tuned spring set (short type). (53333)
3. Three hole pistons FR & RR.
4. 30wt silicon shock oil FR & RR.
5.Yellow springs FR/ Red springs RR.
6. Team Associated rear shock down stops pt# asc6466. Use one of the bigger black stops in each shock.
7. Fill each shock so full rebound is acquired.
8. Use kit supplied short shock ends.
9. M03 Universal shaft set (53597).

Chassis & Steering:

1. M-05 full bearing set. (54179)

Tuning tips: You need to Tighten up the tranny to slow down the differential action. This will help you put down the power coming out of corners. So purchase and install Tamiya's (50602) shims from this diff bevel gear set. When done your tranny should be nice and tight.

Ride height:
4.5-5 in the Fr and 4 RR. Rocket pack Orion 2400mh lipo for power. 1/2 traction compound on inner Fr tires and full compound on Rr.


----------



## Cesar

Jeff, you practicing tomorrow?


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Jeff, you practicing tomorrow?


Tyler and I should be there around 6


----------



## Cesar

Practice Today 5pm-9 come on out!


----------



## adamcornwell

Is it saturday yet? Whos gonna bring out them touring cars?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Is it saturday yet? Whos gonna bring out them touring cars?


Lol. I'm not sure who's bringing what but there sure was quite a few people practicimg last night!


----------



## indix100

*Touring question*

Do you guys run a 13.5 rubber tire touring class


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> Do you guys run a 13.5 rubber tire touring class


Currently the rubber stock class is blinky 17.5, but there has been a lot of talk lately about running a super stock/mod class which would be a 13.5, etc.


----------



## indix100

What touring classes do you run


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> What touring classes do you run


Currently, we run TT-01, VTA, Mini, 1/16 Slash, 1/12 scale 17.5 & Rubber Stock (rubber tires, blinky 17.5). Several guys have been talking about starting the touring car Super Stock/Mod class, but the details haven't been worked out yet, so it may be a few weeks before anything develops.


----------



## adamcornwell

Hey fellas, dont look like i am gonna make it tomorrow! The bossman wants a meeting at 1 for menu pricing, how exciting! Have good christmas!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Wish I could race tomorrow with you guys! I'll be up helping run the front end of the shop!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Hey fellas, dont look like i am gonna make it tomorrow! The bossman wants a meeting at 1 for menu pricing, how exciting! Have good christmas!


Make him reschedule it for 10am! That would still give you time to make it to the track before the first round.


----------



## adamcornwell

Unfortunately my schedule has to flex around his! Buncha crap considering that i've been itchin to race up there since last week!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Unfortunately my schedule has to flex around his! Buncha crap considering that i've been itchin to race up there since last week!


Now you have to wait until after the first of the year!


----------



## adamcornwell

How was the racing today?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> How was the racing today?


The racing was pretty good! Oh, and by the way, they are planning on running a normal race schedule on the last weekend of the month.

We had a decent turnout for TT-01, with a very intense and close finish in the Mains!! We had three cars basically bumper to bumper the last several laps. We ran Mini, 1/16 Slash, VTA and Rubber Stock also, with decent turnouts in each. Too bad you had to miss it!


----------



## adamcornwell

Good to hear about the turnout! I much rather of been racing than debating pricing on the new menu! Lol! Hope to be there next time!


----------



## Cesar

TT01 class was crazy intense. bumper to bumper action, when I say bumper to bumper I'm talking NASCAR turn close.


----------



## adamcornwell

Thats what i'm talkin about! Needs to get me one!


----------



## Crue

Nice thing about TT-01 is they're fairly cheap! $200 ready to race, brand new.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I'm sure you guys probably know this already....but looks like no racing the next 2 weekends due to the holidays......just an FYI....


----------



## indix100

For 17.5 rubber stock tc what is the fdr that is ran at the track
Thank you
Greg


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> For 17.5 rubber stock tc what is the fdr that is ran at the track
> Thank you
> Greg


Rubber stock rules are:
17.5 brushless or 27t brushed
No esc boost
Rubber tires
motor timing is allowed
No FDR limit
1420 grams weight minimum

As far as what guys are currently running, I've been told around 4 FDR and for tires, if running Sweep, a 30-34 is a good starting point.


----------



## adamcornwell

I ran there two weeks ago at 4.3 fdr! Motor temp at 130! I could of easily ran under 4.0 without being over geared! Its a nice big track!


----------



## adamcornwell

Lol morning jeff!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Lol morning jeff!


You too Adam! What is a good tire for rubber stock and where is the best place to buy Sweeps? I've been looking at 32 spec sets for $25-28.


----------



## indix100

Thanks Jeff.

Got my 17.5 chassis today, vta will be here friday. Just waiting on electronics for the vta. Got a remanufactured ss 25.5 from novak for $53.00 like new with a 120 day warranty.


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> Got my 17.5 chassis today, vta will be here friday. Just waiting on electronics for the vta. Got a remanufactured ss 25.5 from novak for $53.00 like new with a 120 day warranty.


Sounds good! I should have a new toy next Tuesday myself! Looks like Sweep Kitty rug 30 or 32 blue spec is a good tire to start with. Still haven't found the best place to buy them yet. Hopefully Adam can help with that.


----------



## indix100

did you check out sweeps web site, looks like pretty good prices.


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> did you check out sweeps web site, looks like pretty good prices.


I did but I was checking to see if there was any better pricing out there. If I hear of anything, I'll be sure to post it on here.


----------



## adamcornwell

Ya sweep kitty rugs are a great tire and last a good while! 32.99 on www.tqrcracing.com and super fast shipping! Sweep, i think ships out of china i believe! I used the qts blue spec 32's during the main and they hooked up fairly well after they warmed up! Those are only 26.99 on tqrcracing.com!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Ya sweep kitty rugs are a great tire and last a good while! 32.99 on www.tqrcracing.com and super fast shipping! Sweep, i think ships out of china i believe! I used the qts blue spec 32's during the main and they hooked up fairly well after they warmed up! Those are only 26.99 on tqrcracing.com!


Thanks man!


----------



## adamcornwell

No problem! I cant wait to get back up there, its gonna be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> No problem! I cant wait to get back up there, its gonna be a long 2 weeks!


The track will be open for racing the last Saturday of this month. Whether or not anyone is there to race.....


----------



## adamcornwell

Hmmm unless my wife has new years eve plans i will be there! As of now nothing has been said to me about any plans!


----------



## adamcornwell

Sweep does have a US HQ but are more expensive than tq racing!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Whats the shipping like from tq if I just want one set of tires?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Crue said:


> I should have a new toy next Tuesday myself!


 Whats it gonna be lol


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Whats the shipping like from tq if I just want one set of tires?


$3.99 I believe for first class mail.


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Whats it gonna be lol


Guess you're all gonna have to wait and see!!


----------



## adamcornwell

I beleive it may be 3.99! It was free for me when i ordered since it was over $100!


----------



## Crue

The track layout has been changed! It's tight and technical now, so bring your "a" game!


----------



## Crue

Merry Christmas!


----------



## adamcornwell

Merry christmas to ya all!


----------



## RATFactor

F1 for 1/7 anyone?


----------



## Crue

RATFactor said:


> F1 for 1/7 anyone?


That should work. The regulars have theirs ready to go. I'll let them know to expect you that weekend. The new layout is tight and technical, great for a nimble car like a F1.


----------



## Crue

It's official! My TC6 is here!!!!


----------



## Cesar

Tc6, this pleases me.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Tc6, this pleases me.


Why's that? Lol


----------



## Cesar

Another ae car. and I just saw Heavyweights


----------



## adamcornwell

You gonna run it as a touring or vta? Either way very nice car!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> You gonna run it as a touring or vta? Either way very nice car!


Rubber stock 17.5. Can't let you and Jairo have all the fun! Dustin is Gonna have a car to run soon also, so it should be a very competitive class. Greg should have his running soon too, so the class looks like it's gonna double in size within the next couple of weeks


----------



## adamcornwell

Woohoo, cant wait! Still looking good for saturday!!!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Woohoo, cant wait! Still looking good for saturday!!!


Not sure on the turnout outlook for this weekend, but 1/7 looks good, from what I'm hearing.


----------



## adamcornwell

Well thats no good, lol! I may hold off then, i am working on getting a couple of goodies for my tc so i may tear her apart and update the chassis to an 11/12 version this weekend! But be ready on the 7th fellas, hope we have a better than ever turnout!


----------



## indix100

my 17.5 is ready to now working on vta chassis, I am hoping to be there on the 1/7. Might be a little late, need to work a half a day. I will be out to practice this friday for a while to get things dialed


Greg


----------



## indix100

my 17.5 is ready togo, now working on vta chassis, I am hoping to be there on the 1/7. Might be a little late, need to work a half a day. I will be out to practice this friday for a while to get things dialed


Greg


----------



## Crue

Bearings cleaned and re-oiled, stock settings applied to the new TC6, just need to mount the electronics and she'll be ready to go!


----------



## Crue

Other then needing a smaller spur gear and some battery tape, she's ready to go!!!!


----------



## misplaced_vol

So when is the next race? I am a newbie to this sport but want to come watch and meet some guys so that I can get some help choosing the proper parts. I live in Portage not too far from the store at all. Thanks Jeff for the fast reply to the email and also for telling me about this site


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> So when is the next race? I am a newbie to this sport but want to come watch and meet some guys so that I can get some help choosing the proper parts. I live in Portage not too far from the store at all. Thanks Jeff for the fast reply to the email and also for telling me about this site


The next race is currently scheduled for this saturday. Most people show up around 10:30-11 and racing starts around 12. I'm not sure how many plan to show up though as it's a holiday. 1/7 sounds like the return of most people after the holidays.

You mentioned to me interest in the TT-01 class. Browse this thread, as I've posted the rules and the current setup that most guys are running, for that class. They can also be found on the Michiganrc forum. Without being a member, you should still be able to view the posts, I believe. To me, it's one of the best classes we race at the track. Very close competition and fairly cheap to get into.

If you have any questions, feel free to either post them here or contact me directly via email. Thanks!


----------



## misplaced_vol

So I see a TT01, TT01-E, TT01-ER and a TT01-ES. Which one should a man purchase? Any body styles better?


----------



## adamcornwell

What did ya put in the tc6 jeff? Motor n speedo!


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> So I see a TT01, TT01-E, TT01-ER and a TT01-ES. Which one should a man purchase? Any body styles better?


Most guys run a TT-01E. My son runs the older TT-01, and does just fine with it. He has finished in first place twice now. The E is the second generation with some nice upgrades. If funds are limited, start with the kit, the tires and foam inserts that are required, ball bearings and an aluminum driveshaft. Oil shocks and tuning springs after that and a lipo, If you're not already running one. Use the lipo listed on the setup post as They work great and are cheap!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> What did ya put in the tc6 jeff? Motor n speedo!


Tekin RS & Trinity D3 17.5


----------



## adamcornwell

Nice nice! Did u get the tc6.1?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Nice nice! Did u get the tc6.1?


Nope, TC6. I was gonna go with the 6.1, but I found a super deal on an used once, TC6 with body, wheels/tires & a Tekin RS. The guy I got it from was upgrading to the 6.1. Yesterday, I seen he had his 6.1 for sale for $280 shipped! Made me want to buy that one too! Lol. Oh well, I really like the 6 from working on it. Hopefully, that continues when I actually get it on the track!


----------



## adamcornwell

Still very nice! I will help ya get it dialed! I dont have any droop blocks or set up station but we can get it very close!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Still very nice! I will help ya get it dialed! I dont have any droop blocks or set up station but we can get it very close!


Thanks for the offer Adam. I actually have a tweak station, an Integy setup station, with flat board and a droop gage coming either tomorrow or early next week, so I'll have all that covered! Nothing like finding great deals on stuff! Makes it easy to get stuff when you can find good deals on it.


----------



## adamcornwell

Excellent!!!


----------



## misplaced_vol

What's a good starter transmitter? Sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## Crue

I and a couple of other guys run Futaba 3pm-x. I used to and my son still does, run a Traxxas TQ 2.4. A lot of guys run the Spektrum radios. The ones I mentioned range from $50 new to over $300. Personally, I like to keep it fairly simple, but a 2.4, so I run the 3pm-x.


----------



## misplaced_vol

So nobody going to race tomorrow?


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> So nobody going to race tomorrow?


I'll be there and I know Todd and his clan will be there, haven't heard from anyone else so I can't speak for them. Worst case, we'll Have a practice day. It will give me time to play with the new car


----------



## misplaced_vol

I would like to just come watch you guys. What time do they start?


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> I would like to just come watch you guys. What time do they start?


I'll get there around 10, when the track opens. Racing starts around 12 and goes until 4/5, depending on how many people show up and the number of classes we run.


----------



## misplaced_vol

I will be there to watch and learn


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> I will be there to watch and learn


Sounds good! Feel free to stop over and you can check out the cars. I can answer any more questions you might have too. Both Todd and I pit across from the drivers stand, straight out from the door.


----------



## adamcornwell

How'd she handle jeff?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> How'd she handle jeff?


Long story, but due to a spur gear issue, I wasn't able to try it yesterday. On a positive note, my setup stuff was at my house when I got home.


----------



## adamcornwell

Bummer man! I will definately be there the 7th so have her ready! Have any setup ?'s let me know!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Bummer man! I will definately be there the 7th so have her ready! Have any setup ?'s let me know!


Sounds good! I hit up Chris yesterday as he's been running his for a year now successfully
I'm sure between the 3-4 of us, we'll Get it rockin'!


----------



## adamcornwell

Most definately!!


----------



## Cesar

I want this T-shirt 'Don't hack me bro'

http://rcinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Screen-shot-2012-01-01-at-8.01.20-AM.png 

Happy New year everybody.


----------



## indix100

Jeff, I would like to race this saturday but I am still waiting on my vta esc. I can pull the esc out of my 17.5 and put in the vta. To have the rubber stock running I will need to dust off some of my old brushed stuff. I need to know if it is ok to run a brushed 27 turn stock motor in the 17.5 class.

Thank you 

Greg


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

You should be good running the brushed setup. Had a few out running last year.


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> You should be good running the brushed setup. Had a few out running last year.


Yep, as already mentioned, a 27t brushed motor is just fine!


----------



## Cesar

who plans on practicing tomorrow? for those who don't know, practice is on Wednesdays 3pm-9pm


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> who plans on practicing tomorrow? for those who don't know, practice is on Wednesdays 3pm-9pm


Tyler and I should be there around 6. Got the TC6 ready to go!


----------



## adamcornwell

I am soooo ready to race! Been a month since the car has been even looked at! Didnt get to upgrade it but will be able to get a new motor from jeff at fantom tomorrow! Gonna have to get my practice in on saturday! Oh bruce should finally be coming along to run vta for the first time this year!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> I am soooo ready to race! Been a month since the car has been even looked at! Didnt get to upgrade it but will be able to get a new motor from jeff at fantom tomorrow! Gonna have to get my practice in on saturday! Oh bruce should finally be coming along to run vta for the first time this year!


Sweet about the motor and about Bruce showing up. I've been breaking in my setup station tonight's, getting it ready for tomorrow. Still need to reassemble the TT-01. Maybe tomorrow at work! Lol


----------



## adamcornwell

I wish that was my job, tweaking on rc's! Ahh what a life!!! Lol!


----------



## Crue

Any comments on using a setup board for camber settings? I've read different opinions, but it sounds like most people use a cheap, camber gauge with the flat board. I set mine with that method, then checked it with the gauges in the setup station and found a considerable difference. I readjusted with the setup station gauges, then put the wheels and tires back on and rechecked with the cheap, camber gauge. Again, a considerable difference. Opinions??

I was roughly 1 degree off on the front and 1/2 degree off on the rear, between the two types of measuring methods. Keep in mind, that I use highly accurate measuring equipment at work and am familiar with how they work, so my ability, though not perfect, should be more than adequate.


----------



## adamcornwell

I would always go by the set up station! Get it to the degree you want it on all corners then press down on the shock towers a couple of times and recheck it! Adjust if necessary then repeat until it stays consistant! Gauging with the tires on is tricky only because the plastic rims are always are a bit off, because well... its plastic!


----------



## adamcornwell

Did ya guys lay the groove down on the new lay out yesterday? Hows the tc6 jeff?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Did ya guys lay the groove down on the new lay out yesterday? Hows the tc6 jeff?


I Got it adjusted some but some rentals showed up towards the end of the night, so I still have some work to do on it. It's close though.


----------



## misplaced_vol

Ok guys help me out. Some things that I am reading is saying that I should start with VTA instead of TT01 until I get the driving skills. Which class would you run if you had never driven or raced before?


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> Ok guys help me out. Some things that I am reading is saying that I should start with VTA instead of TT01 until I get the driving skills. Which class would you run if you had never driven or raced before?


TT01 as there are nearly no adjustments to the car. You have ride height and toe in/out. That's it! With VTA, you generally use an old touring car chassis, but they still have all the standard settings to mess with, which is too much for a beginner.

Both classes are similiar in speed, but TT01 will be MUCH easier to get started in, and not to mention, cheaper. Once you get the hang of things and get some driving experience, then I would consider stepping up to a car with more adjustments available to you. The only benefit in VTA is, if you want to go to other tracks to race, most run VTA, where TT01 is much less common.


----------



## adamcornwell

Ditto on what jeff said!


----------



## misplaced_vol

Thanks Jeff. That makes total sense to me


----------



## adamcornwell

Are we ready to rock and roll tomorrow?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Are we ready to rock and roll tomorrow?


Yep! All the batteries are charged, radio is gonna charge overnight. Gonna get there at 10 and get some track time in without a bunch of kids running arouns on the track and beating the hell out of the track and the rental trucks!


----------



## adamcornwell

Lol, i plan on getting there around then too! Gotta get some track time in! See ya then, can't wait!


----------



## adamcornwell

Hell of a time gettin smoked by ya jeff!!! Had the best time in a long time today!


----------



## Crue

Thanks Adam! It was fun for me too. Now we just need to Get you into a TT-01 or mini!


----------



## adamcornwell

Definately thinkin about it! The big stopper is the $90 receiver i have to buy to put in it!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Definately thinkin about it! The big stopper is the $90 receiver i have to buy to put in it!


I've bought all mine used for $50-55.


----------



## adamcornwell

Gonna have to find a deal on one when i go to buy a tt-01!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Gonna have to find a deal on one when i go to buy a tt-01!


Keep an eye on rctech. You have to be ready to buy though, as they sell fast, especially for that price. Had I known, i just sold two receivers about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## adamcornwell

Thats ok, have to have the ok to get another rc as it is! Lol


----------



## mely

Do you guys know if you can run on the track anytime during busniess hours or only at certain time frames?


----------



## Crue

I believe, as long as the hobby shop is open, the track is too. Practice is $8
Most of the time you have the track to yourself, but if there's any rentals, you might as well wait until they're done as its complete chaos when they're running! You can always call the store, ahead of time to check availability too. 269-323-3686.


----------



## Crue

We had a nice showing of racers yesterday with 5 classes running. We had 5-6 in TT-01, 5 in VTA, 2 in 1/16 Slash (kids), 5 in Mini and 8 in Rubber Stock, 4 of those were new to the class. Lots of great, and frequently close, racing!


----------



## Cesar

After quick search on Google couldn't find anything about using reverse in vta. Is it allowed or is it left open for tracks to decide.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> After quick search on Google couldn't find anything about using reverse in vta. Is it allowed or is it left open for tracks to decide.


My understanding is reverse is not allowed in ANY race, but it's allowed at Hobby Sports, in all classes, for whatever reason. It's probably due to us not having a lot of marshalls.


----------



## Cesar

I'll be right back.... REVERSE on lol.


----------



## Crue

Adam, if you read this, next time you weigh your car, try putting the body on it! Lol. I re-weighed my tonight, at home, WITH the body and I'm golden!


----------



## adamcornwell

Hahahaha... Wheeew I really didn't feel like slapping 5.4oz more lead on my chassis!


----------



## adamcornwell

Turns out I do everytime I am up to race, durrr! Lmao!!! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Cesar

Shiiiit my tc5 chassis is tweaked;(.


----------



## adamcornwell

Well that's no good Cesar! Turn it into a vta and get the new 6.1 lol!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Well that's no good Cesar! Turn it into a vta and get the new 6.1 lol!


It IS his VTA! Lol


----------



## adamcornwell

Lol... then super mega bummer!


----------



## Cesar

I can run it. But I fight with it on the straights veers to the left bad triming it out doesnt help. Any way i wont be racing till mid febuary due to work.


----------



## adamcornwell

That sucks man!


----------



## mely

Ill be at track tonight for some practice with the boy if anyone wants to join


----------



## Cesar

TT01 guys I pretty sure were having a endurance race its at the brain storming stage so feel free to throw out ideas/suggestions I'll start with a few ideas

* First two/three man team to 500 laps wins 
* Box stock TT01 with kit supplied motor esc 
* Teams can switch drivers as they please
* allow any tamyia/3racing/yeah racing aluminum parts

I'm thinking of two man teams on driving on marshaling we would only need four marshals we can alternate marshals every half an hour.

Price would be 25bucks per team trophies awarded to 1-5 place.


----------



## Crue

If anyone is interested, I have numerous cans of Jack the Gripper traction compound available for $18 a can. That is my cost. If you want any, contact me BEFORE a race day day and I'll bring them to the track with me.


----------



## adamcornwell

How did ya like the track mike? I raced with ya at granger offroad early last year! You running touring car now?


----------



## mely

adamcornwell said:


> How did ya like the track mike? I raced with ya at granger offroad early last year! You running touring car now?


Well iam an offroad person but, i just got the boy interested into onroad he didn't like offroad. So we are giving it a try. I just snatched up a few tc3 for cheap to get us started to make sure he likes it. I should have my tc5r by next week. So it will take a minute to get use to but i think we will be alright. But for the most part i think we will run at hobby sports for a bit to get the boy up to speed on how thangs work. it was hes first time running on a track yesterday. Plus hobby sports is a lot closer than the other tracks that are around. Hope to race saturday.


----------



## Crue

mely said:


> Well iam an offroad person but, i just got the boy interested into onroad he didn't like offroad. So we are giving it a try. I just snatched up a few tc3 for cheap to get us started to make sure he likes it. I should have my tc5r by next week. So it will take a minute to get use to but i think we will be alright. But for the most part i think we will run at hobby sports for a bit to get the boy up to speed on how thangs work. it was hes first time running on a track yesterday. Plus hobby sports is a lot closer than the other tracks that are around. Hope to race saturday.


First off, welcome!

It's always nice for us experienced guys to have another experienced racer join the group, so it will be fun to have you racing with us. Also, since a lot of us show up with our kids, who also race, your son will hopefully feel right at home. Feel free to hit any of us up at the race with any questions!

Jeff


----------



## adamcornwell

Excellent mike, good to hear! We have a blast, lots of close racing! I hope to be there this saturday as well! Once again it's just waiting for these 6 days to get outta the way till then, lol!


----------



## Crue

6 days Adam?!? According to my calendar, today is Thursday and racing is Saturday, which is 2 days! Lol!


----------



## adamcornwell

Sun-thurs= torture/6days lol!


----------



## adamcornwell

Try this again... Sun-fri = torture/6 days! Lmao!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Cesar....my TC6 showed up today! Cant wait to get it wired up! Know you are jealous of that great deal! LOL


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Cesar....my TC6 showed up today! Cant wait to get it wired up! Know you are jealous of that great deal! LOL


If you plan on running it in rubber stock, I just set mine up last week. Use the factory settings as a base, they are very close, other than the rear camber setting is shown at 4.5 degrees or something retarded. I used -1 degree, same as the front, to start with and the wear looks good on all four tires so far! Also, 32 fronts and 30 rear for tires seem to be working well! I won the first race with it by a lap, if you don't want to just take my word on it..lol


----------



## Cesar

Yeah you have to be quick and have cash on hand to buy from rctech Now you just need to race that bad boy kudps on the deal man have fun with it.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Yeah you have to be quick and have cash on hand to buy from rctech Now you just need to race that bad boy kudps on the deal man have fun with it.


That's where I get almost all of my stuff at! Like Cesar said though, you have to constantly watch the forum and be READY TO BUY!


----------



## adamcornwell

Crue said:


> If you plan on running it in rubber stock, I just set mine up last week. Use the factory settings as a base, they are very close, other than the rear camber setting is shown at 4.5 degrees or something retarded. I used -1 degree, same as the front, to start with and the wear looks good on all four tires so far! Also, 32 fronts and 30 rear for tires seem to be working well! I won the first race with it by a lap, if you don't want to just take my word on it..lol


And from what I seen, you have plenty more options to make her go faster, Jeff! I needs a new ride now!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks guys! cant wait to get it out, but will have to wait til next weekend....gotta work this saturday at the bank....I know...work at the bank full time, and at the hobby shop part time.....no one would have ever guessed...LOL


----------



## Cesar

*High quality race battery*

WTS: Fantom killer Voltz 65c lipo used for a total of 12 minutes only raced never bashed paid 130.00 yours for 75.00.


----------



## adamcornwell

Everyone ready to roll tomorrow? I know I sure am!!!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Everyone ready to roll tomorrow? I know I sure am!!!


Sure am! Batteries are all charged, tub is packed. Just waiting for morning!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just thought I would throw this out there, but getting rid of my TC5R, and a VTA motor and tires........can bring to the shop on Sunday when I work my shift there.....LMK.....and sorry I can be there racing tomorrow, stuck at the bank!


----------



## adamcornwell

Had an awesome time again! Bumskies bout your steering issue jeff, but that third heat was sweet! Mike, good racing with you and your son he will be the one to beat in no time! Looking forward to next Saturday fellas!


----------



## Crue

Adam, check your pm!


----------



## adamcornwell

Thanks Jeff! Bought the receiver! Now I may get a tt01 in a couple of weeks!


----------



## mely

i seen that there are a few different tt01 to chose from. i was thinking about getting one but want to make sure i get the right one.


----------



## mely

i got a losi 2.0 buggy for sale if anyone is interested in one.


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

That I know of all are legal to go in this class. There isn't much performance difference between them. I ran the non "E" one for half of last season with the friction shocks and did fine.


----------



## Crue

mely said:


> i seen that there are a few different tt01 to chose from. i was thinking about getting one but want to make sure i get the right one.


I would suggest the TT-01E but like Cesar said, it's not essential. I posted a bunch of info a couple of pages ago for another guy that was interested in getting into the class too.


----------



## Cesar

I wanna go fast!

Should have my 1/12 pan car up and running this week.


----------



## Cesar

mely said:


> i seen that there are a few different tt01 to chose from. i was thinking about getting one but want to make sure i get the right one.


Your only option is the TT01E or TT01. Some correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Crue

I believe you have the standard, the e, the drift model, the r and maybe one more. Stick with a standard or a e and you should be fine. Only difference will be wheels and bodies then. Prices for the kit should be between $110-160


----------



## adamcornwell

Hey Jeff if you have any input on the new track layout I opt for a fast European style layout! Fast sweeping corners and wider lanes, should be easier for some of the noobs and more competitive! I love the technical stuff where our cars shine, but as a whole would be a bit easier for some of the rooks! Just an idea! Also did I see you score another tt01 on rctech?


----------



## Crue

Sorry Adam, but I don't have any input on the track layouts. Dustin and Todd are the ones to talk to about that.

As far as recent purchases, you stalking me?? Lol. Yes, I have another one coming for a project I'm working on, but 80% I don't need, so I had you in mind. Thought, when the time is right, we might be able to work something out. I can talk to later on it.


----------



## adamcornwell

Cool Jeff, ya I was checking that same post out and seen your offer! I may end up buying one this saturday! Just depends on how I pitch it to the wife!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Cool Jeff, ya I was checking that same post out and seen your offer! I may end up buying one this saturday! Just depends on how I pitch it to the wife!


Sounds good!!


----------



## Cesar

We should have two more vta cars.

hey Greg if you want to sell that bl esc I know a guy that needs one pm me and I'll get you his number.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> We should have two more vta cars.
> 
> hey Greg if you want to sell that bl esc I know a guy that needs one pm me and I'll get you his number.


Good to hear about more vta cars. That class was starting to dwindle. I should have a lightly used mustang body and vta wheels/tires available for sale either this weekend or early next week, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Crue said:


> Good to hear about more vta cars. That class was starting to dwindle. I should have a lightly used mustang body and vta wheels/tires available for sale either this weekend or early next week, if anyone is interested.


I'll give you a custom painted t4 body and some t4 tires for the vta tires and body:thumbsup: lmk


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

mely said:


> i got a losi 2.0 buggy for sale if anyone is interested in one.


Might be interested, is this an electric model?


----------



## mely

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Might be interested, is this an electric model?


ill have to look and see what i have. But i might be able to make it electric. Only selling so i can get some cash to get the boy a spektrum remote so ill let it go cheap.


----------



## xjyrg3u

And yes guys, I am actually planning to make it out this Saturday....was at the shop yesterday practicing!


----------



## mely

IF any one has a need for a Fantom 21.5 spec brushless Got the motor on a buy dont need it 45.00 shipped or can bring to the track for 40.00
pay pal only lower 48 states
post email if you would like pictures thanks


----------



## mely

here is a pic


----------



## Crue

Here's the new track layout! It's another tight and technical layout.


----------



## Cesar

I accept it.


----------



## mely

Ill be in tonight to try it out. looks sweet


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> I accept it.


Nice!


----------



## adamcornwell

Looks friggin sweet! Straight on the inside, nice!


----------



## adamcornwell

Where do you find the oil shock set for the tt01? Do you have a part number?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Where do you find the oil shock set for the tt01? Do you have a part number?


Not sure if they sell them in a set, but I use my standard shock oil I use for everything else (associated). I think we only use 30 & 40wt. I remember seeing part numbers in the manual for tamiya oil, but I believe they're all individual. You can download manuals for most vehicles on their website in PDF form.


----------



## mely

new layout is tight but fast. Got to work the next two saturdays witch sucks no racing for me.


----------



## adamcornwell

Sorry, I meant the dampers themselves! I can't seem to find them other than the aftermarket ones! That blows mike, I know all about work gettin the way!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Sorry, I meant the dampers themselves! I can't seem to find them other than the aftermarket ones! That blows mike, I know all about work gettin the way!


The shocks themselves, look for the setup info I posted a couple of pages back. It should have the part number. There are several available, so make sure you get the right ones. They should come in a set of two for $16 or so. A full set plus the short springs we use run right around $50 which is why I'm still running the friction shocks on my mini. I do use the tuned springs on my mini, just without the oil dampening. I think I've taken first every race except one with that setup, and I broke that time, so it must not make a huge difference.


----------



## adamcornwell

Crue said:


> Silver can motor (can be waterdipped), stock TEU-101 or 104 ESC, Tamiya only bodies, along with the following approved but not required modifications:
> 
> Tamiya CVA Super Mini Shocks (50746)
> Tamiya aluminum propeller shaft. (54026 for the E and 53620 for the old TT-01)
> Ball bearing.
> Any modification to the steering linkage. Any servo saver.
> TT-01s may use upgrade parts in place of parts that were upgraded in the TT-01E. I believe this includes the upper deck, steering uprights and steering linkage. If you know of other items that fit this category, please provide documentation.
> Any modification to wires and connectors. Fans and heat sinks are allowed.
> Tamiya metal motor mount. (53666).


Found it, thanks!


----------



## Crue

For some reason, that doesn't have the number for the spring set. If you go to michiganrc.net, look under the setup forum, then TT-01, you can find it there. The big thing is, the springs we use are shorter then normal, to drop the ride height. Also, we use downstop spacers, which also aren't listed on that post, nor are the foam and slick part numbers.


----------



## Crue

1.Shocks: FR & RR Tamiya Super mini CVA's (50746), 50wt Fr 2 hole piston, 30wt RR 3 hole piston. 2.Springs:Tamiya Touring car Spring set short type (53333).
3.Tires: Kit spec racing slicks.
4.Tire inserts: Tamiya hard inner sponge set (53156)
5.Traction compound: FR-inner 1/2. RR-Full.
6.Ride height: FR 5.0, RR 4.5
7.Battery: Lipo Orion 3800mah 25c
8.Batt-position: Rear
9.Motor: Stock silver can 540 (water dipped).
10.Speed control: Tamiya Tue101bk (stock).
11.Servo: Spektrum stock spec servo (metal gear).
12.Spur Gear: 61 tooth (stock).
13.Pinion Gear: 22 tooth Tamiya metric aluminum pinion.
14.Tamiya metal motor mount (53666).
15.Tamiya turn buckle tie rod set (53662).
16.Integy dual fan motor heat sink (intc23139BL)


----------



## Crue

Additional info:

Tuning tricks: I removed all grease from the bearings and transmission or drivetrain. I lubed all gears and filled the front differiential with Associated 60k gear diff lube (asc2392). To free up the tranny i took about .010 thousands of an inch off of the back side of the GB1 bevel pinion gear in both gear boxes. Front and rear shocks mounted in the upper inner mounting holes. I also changed all battery connections to Deans and soldered directly to my motor. Shimmed all drive axles to remove all loose play and slop.


----------



## adamcornwell

Thanks Jeff! Bruce is getting one soon and so is another buddy, Jakob! So when they ask me I have an answer! Also when I get mine which looks like febuary now!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Hey Adam check out Ebay for the shocks you can get them for $11 buy it now and like $2 shipping a pair.


----------



## adamcornwell

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Hey Adam check out Ebay for the shocks you can get them for $11 buy it now and like $2 shipping a pair.


Got it bud, thanks! It's crazy how Tamiya names something as simple as shocks, super cva mini blah blah blah... lol!


----------



## Crue

For the people looking to get into TT-01 soon, within the next week, I'll have a lightly used one for sale. New chassis, brand new slicks and foams, aluminum driveshaft, full ball bearings, esc (with Deans plug), water dipped silver can motor, aluminum front hubs (if they're approved yet??) and black Cusco Subaru body (very light scuffs). I will perform all the usual tricks to it, the only thing it will need to be fully race ready will be oil shocks and tuned springs. I'll have pictures available in the next few days. Looking to get around $185 for it. New this would cost about $240.

To complete, you will need a steering servo, radio/receiver and a battery. That's it!


----------



## misplaced_vol

Hey Jeff thanks for all the advice and help. I did get the car that I purchased off of craigslist but have been so swamped with work that I have not had the time to get battery or charger yet.


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> Hey Jeff thanks for all the advice and help. I did get the car that I purchased off of craigslist but have been so swamped with work that I have not had the time to get battery or charger yet.


You're welcome, glad to hear! Hope to see you out soon, breaking her in.


----------



## adamcornwell

Heck of a deal Jeff! Wish I had the money this weekend, just got my receiver today! Now I need the car to put it in! Talk to ya tomorrow!


----------



## Cesar

Anyone have a spare tc4 for sale?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Stupid accident....wanted to race today, but, doc says no extended time on my feet!  Hopefully I will make an appearance!


----------



## Crue

Another great day racing! We all got to try out the new track layout. Other then the chicane, I think everyone liked it. The chicane is nice, but it's position on the track, in my opinion causes too many issues. Either way, you can't please everyone!

We ran TT-01, VTA, Mini, the return of F-1 (!!), and two Rubber Stock classes. TT-01 had the closest racing, as usual, followed by probably Mini. With the limited mods you can do in both of those classes, it makes for some very tight margins between racers, usually tenths of a second!!


----------



## adamcornwell

Twas a good day! Sloppy at times but good! That chicane was a tricky bastard but makes ya a better driver!


----------



## Crue

I agree about the chicane, I just don't like the position on the track as it can screw you out of a lap, which happened several times and to numerous people today


----------



## adamcornwell

Ya I saw that! Maybe Todd and Dustin can tweak that bit this week!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Yea the position for the chicane isnt the best, I like it just would like it moré somewhere else.

EDIT: On another note does anyone know the bearing size for the tto1e, the ones that drop in the steering post. I think its 4 in total, just looked over the manual and it doesnt have the size since its a bushing. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Crue

8x5, 4 required, Tamiya part #53030.


----------



## mely

if anyone is bored today take a look threw amainhobbies pages for a chance to win a losi 22t.. its hidden somewhere in 50,000 pages good luck

http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/201...unces-the-team-losi-racing-22t-treasure-hunt/


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Thanks Jeff! 

Oh man good luck with that hunt. Tried my hand at some of the more obscure pages like where the rockets and stuffs at lol


----------



## mely

looks like somebody found the 22t already


----------



## misplaced_vol

Crue said:


> 7.Battery: most run the Orion 25C 2400mah lipo, available through AMain Hobbies for $32





Crue said:


> 7.Battery: Lipo Orion 3800mah 25c


Which battery should I use? Does it make a difference?


----------



## Crue

misplaced_vol said:


> Which battery should I use? Does it make a difference?


As long as it fits, you're fine. 6 cell nimh or 2 cell lipo


----------



## adamcornwell

Don't look like I will be racing this weekend! I have been running this whole time without a bushing in my left steering block and it stripped out! Lucky I finished all my races! Anyways I ordered the part now have to see if it gets here on time!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Don't look like I will be racing this weekend! I have been running this whole time without a bushing in my left steering block and it stripped out! Lucky I finished all my races! Anyways I ordered the part now have to see if it gets here on time!


Bummer Adam!


----------



## Crue

Ok, so the TT-01E is complete and ready for it's new owner. Here's the specs:

Lightly used
Brand new chassis
Brand new spec slicks and foams
Full set of ball bearings (just cleaned and lightly oiled)
Aluminum driveshaft
Aluminum (silver) front hub carriers
Tamiya heat sink (not a fan, just a heat sink)
TSU-01 steering servo
TEU-101 ESC (Deans plug already soldered on!!)
Silver can motor (broken in and soldered directly to ESC)
Cusco STI body (no LED light buckets, just stickers for head/taillights)

This is everything to make a fully race-ready TT-01, minus the oil shocks,tuned springs and adjustable turnbuckles (for toe-in/out adjustments, also required when running the oil shocks). You only need a radio/receiver and a battery.

New, this stuff would cost $285. Here's your chance to save a bunch of money and get a prepped and nearly new car for way less.

First $200 gets it!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Hey guys, Dillon and I just registered here and would like to thank you all for the good times we have been having for the six weekends.-James


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> Hey guys, Dillon and I just registered here and would like to thank you all for the good times we have been having for the six weekends.-James


Welcome! It's a pleasure racing with you both as well.


----------



## adamcornwell

Jeff, I sent those pics to Jakob and he really digs it! He is gonna try to scrounge up the money to take it off your hands! But again don't feel obligated to hold it if someone else comes along as it's not a a sure thing that he can get the money that fast! Just trying to help ya out!


----------



## Crue

Thanks Adam!


----------



## Cesar

rubber stock here I come!


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> rubber stock here I come!


No more VTA?


----------



## adamcornwell

Yay cesar, what did ya get?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

He is gonna be using my pro4. He'll probably get back into vta when he gets his new tc5 chassis.


----------



## adamcornwell

Cool, that's mighty nice of ya!


----------



## Cesar

If tommy devito (Joe Pesci) from goodfellas raced rc onroad this would be his ride.


----------



## J Blaze

the wireing looks realy clean.


----------



## adamcornwell

This is the next step for my T3!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

I saw that last night, its a nice looking chassis!


----------



## Cesar

Looking to unload two novak escs both vta legal.
GTB and a havoc pro 50.00 bucks each.


----------



## adamcornwell

Stuntman Gyro said:


> I saw that last night, its a nice looking chassis!


Hopefully it performs as good as it looks! It is a complete upgrade for 145.00 and ships out at the end of Feb!


----------



## Crue

Race day boys!


----------



## adamcornwell

Not for me, still waitin on my steering block! Should be here by this afternoon according to the tracking! Have fun fellas!


----------



## adamcornwell

How was the show today guys?


----------



## Crue

Another race day is complete! We raced TT-01, VTA, 1/16 Slash, Rubber Stock & Mini. The closest race of the day was the Mini Main. The race came down to a come from behind win, a past for first on the last lap and a difference between first and second of .3 second! You can't get much closet then that people! It was a very exciting race for both the racers and the spectators!

Be there next week to see, and be part of, the action yourself!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Yea that mini main was awesome! Next week should be off the hook with Tyler and Dan and Ill probably jump in aswell!

It was nice getting back into tt01, too! Just hope I get better grip next week See every one in 7 long days.


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Yea that mini main was awesome! Next week should be off the hook with Tyler and Dan and Ill probably jump in aswell!
> 
> It was nice getting back into tt01, too! Just hope I get better grip next week See every one in 7 long days.


Yeah, the Mini race definately got my adrenaline pumping! That's why I mostly race TT-01 & Mini, the races are so close!

It was great seeing you back in TT-01 today! Next week should be fun with the extra people in mini too. You should have stopped over to my pits today, I had my 3racing TT-01 mini conversion with me. I actually ran it in the first qualifier today, but the mini Cooper body is too short for it, so the front wheels rub pretty body on the body when you turn. It almost stops the car when you turn real hard. It was the first time driving it though, so I still have some stuff to work out, but so far, it seems pretty fun. I would like to get a awd mini class going sometime, probably next year. I was able to throw this one together for cheap, so I wanted to try it out. I might get a hpi cup racer too. Dan has one now and seems to like it. We'll see!


----------



## adamcornwell

Good times, wish USPS was faster! But i got it together today anyways, so I will be there next week for the fun!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Good times, wish USPS was faster! But i got it together today anyways, so I will be there next week for the fun!


Good deal! It was weird not seeing You there today. I was gonna race Rubber Stock until I seen you weren't there. Good thing was I had a killer Mini race instead.


----------



## adamcornwell

Sounds like it! It's been a boring day to say the least! I almost came up there but 45 miles one way to watch... is just depressing! Lol! Good thing is I will have some ECS drives to try out next week that came with the delivery!


----------



## Crue

For those who raced today, there was an announcement made stating that the hobby shop has run out of the front hubs for the TT-01's and won't be getting any more in anytime soon. After giving out 2 of them today to different racers and only having one left, I, along with all the other racers are in desperate need for them. I did a search tonight and ALL of the hobby shops are out of them!!

Well, fear not! I have come through for you yet again! I was able to find and I acquired (4) packages of them, which is a total of 8 hubs! I should have them available by next weekend. Don't forget, the aluminum hubs are now an approved upgrade, so that is also an option!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Crue said:


> Yeah, the Mini race definately got my adrenaline pumping! That's why I mostly race TT-01 & Mini, the races are so close!
> 
> It was great seeing you back in TT-01 today! Next week should be fun with the extra people in mini too. You should have stopped over to my pits today, I had my 3racing TT-01 mini conversion with me. I actually ran it in the first qualifier today, but the mini Cooper body is too short for it, so the front wheels rub pretty body on the body when you turn. It almost stops the car when you turn real hard. It was the first time driving it though, so I still have some stuff to work out, but so far, it seems pretty fun. I would like to get a awd mini class going sometime, probably next year. I was able to throw this one together for cheap, so I wanted to try it out. I might get a hpi cup racer too. Dan has one now and seems to like it. We'll see!


Oh snap should've stopped by more. I was just to damn tired today, 65+ hr week gets to ya:freak: Leaving work now and I'm going straight to sleep:dude: Ive been looking at on of those cup racers they look cool. Maybe next season. You wouldn't happen to have an extra set of the aluminum hubs you're looking to unload are you Jeff?


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Oh snap should've stopped by more. I was just to damn tired today, 65+ hr week gets to ya:freak: Leaving work now and I'm going straight to sleep:dude: Ive been looking at on of those cup racers they look cool. Maybe next season. You wouldn't happen to have an extra set of the aluminum hubs you're looking to unload are you Jeff?


Sorry, but no on the aluminum hubs. I have a set for me and a set for Tyler. Dustin was desperately trying to buy a set from me tonight and I had to turn him down also. I found mine on ebay for $14-20, try there.


----------



## Cesar

So how'd you like the 3acing mini? Ive been looking at an Atomic vm2 chassis, its like a mini xray just parts supports isnt the best lol.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> So how'd you like the 3acing mini? Ive been looking at an Atomic vm2 chassis, its like a mini xray just parts supports isnt the best lol.


Still too early to tell as I've only driven it once. I'll give you guys a full report once I've had time to mess with it.


----------



## Crue

*3Racing TT-01 M Conversion Kit Review*

Okay, boys and girls, I recently picked up a 3Racing TT-01 M Conversion kit. Now, keep in mind, I’ve only driven the car for a total of 25 minutes so far, so this review will NOT be on the details of driving it and working on it. This review is mostly for the assembly of the kit. I will note some of the problem areas I came across while building this kit. I will also have a listing of the TT-01 parts you will need, in addition to the kit, along with the prices, to complete this car.

First off, the instructions suck! I wasn’t expecting much considering this kit is made in China and I figured some items would get lost in translation and well, I wasn’t wrong. Do NOT expect Tamiya quality instructions here folks! There are NO written instructions included in the manual. There are listings of parts needed for a particular step, the bags you get the parts from and sometimes, a listing of the TT-01 parts needed, which, if it’s there, is usually incomplete. This is why I went to great lengths to make up the list of parts needed, the bags they come in, the price for each and yes, even the parts you will actually use from each bag.

While building the kit, in several places, there are measurements in the manual. These measurements are wrong!! They will give you something to start from, but don’t spend too much time getting them close as you will only change them once you get the kit together. The distance between the ball cups on the steering links and the amount the droop screws stick out of the bottom of the arms are two of the areas that I’m referring to. If I remember right, they don’t even give you a distance to set the camber links to, front and back, so when you get the car together, they will be WAY off!

The last thing of note from the manual is you can use the separate diff cover and shock towers from the TT-01E or the combined diff cover/shock tower from the original TT-01. They don’t state this in the manual, but I used the original TT-01 parts without issue. The manual shows to use the separate parts from the TT-01E though and those are the parts I will list later in this review.

Parts List

(Part description, Tamiya part number, parts used from bag & cost)

Screw Bag A (MA7, MA11, MA8, MA13, MA14 & MA15) - $10
Screw Bag B (MA8, MA13, MA14, MA15 & MB2) - $9
Screw Bag C (MA11 & MC9) - $4
Ball Bearing Set (TAM53497) (12 – 11x5x4 & 4 – 12x8x3.5) - $18.39
Gear Bag (TAM51004) (GB1, GB2, GB3, GB4 & GB5) - $5.09
A Parts (TAM51318) (A9, A10, A6, A3, A1, & A7) - $3.99
P Parts (TAM51005) (P7, P3, P1, P2, P4 & P5) - $3.39
Shaft Bag (TAM51006) (C5, C4, C2 & C3) - $6.59

(2) M3x6 Cap Head Screws (Motor)
(4) M3x8 Flat Head Screws (Shock Towers)
(2) M3x16 Button Head Screws (Shock Towers)
(4) M3x23 Button Head Screws (Shock Towers)
(4) M3x8 Button Head Screws (Kingpins)

Note: The screws for the shock towers may change depending on which diff covers/shock towers you use.

Additional Parts Needed to Complete

Motor
ESC
Pinion gear & screw
Body
Antenna Tube
Tires
Foam Inserts
Steering Servo
Radio/Receiver
Battery Pack
Shocks (with springs and mounting screws/balls)

The reason I included the prices for all of the Tamiya parts at the beginning of the Parts List is this, add them all together and they total just over $60. This does NOT include shipping cost. Another thing to note is the screw bags are hard to find. This is why the cost is so high on them. Since you mostly need them for pins, diff cover screws, etc., you may be able to source the items from you local Hardware store. You can generally pick up a TT-01 roller or part lot for under $60, so it will probably be cheaper to do that instead of buying all the Tamiya parts separately. Another thing to consider is this, if like me, you already own a TT-01, you already have a lot of the required parts for this conversion.

Initial Impression

Once I got the car put together and on the track, I was overall impressed with the car. I have not had much time with it to dial it in or to even get the gearing figured out. I have come across a couple of things that need to be addressed though.

1) The battery is held in with a Velcro strap. There is NOTHING holding the battery in place from sliding out of the car from the side. You will need to come up with something to fix this. For now, I put some double-sided tape along the chassis, on the outside of the battery, but long term, I will make up some new battery holders that have lips on them, similar to the TC6 design.
2) I already have an M-05 Mini Cooper, so to reduce cost; I stole the body from it to put on the MT-01 (as I call it). Two problems. First, the rear body post do not line up with the existing holes in the body. I didn’t want to drill additional holes in the body, so I made up some spacers to extend the body post out, away from the shock towers, further. Second, no matter how you set up the wheelbase, without modifying anything, the front tires will rub on the inside of the body. It will do this to the point of nearly stopping the car. Conclusion – don’t use the Mini Cooper body!
3) I quickly found out myself, along with reading from other’s posts, that the dog bones with easily fall out of the front of the car if you even lightly bump into something. With that said, I would suggest you change to the CVA style shafts (TAM53597).

In conclusion, I like the car, but I still need a lot more time with it to figure out whether it’s for me or not. So far, it’s fun though. It’s similar to the Tamiya Mini’s, but you have more adjustments and AWD. I’m not too worried about the fact it’s made in China and parts aren’t readily available as the majority of the parts are from Tamiya and are easy to obtain.

I know there are several other options out on the market currently that offer the same benefits of this kit. I bought this kit strictly out of curiosity and I’m not saying its any better or worse then the others. The intention of this review is to help others who may be interested in this kit and who may struggle through the assembly.


----------



## Cesar

My TC5 is up and running thanks to John (thanks again pal) VTA here I come! and on a side note I bought a tc6 I'll be at hs dialing it in this Wednesday.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> My TC5 is up and running thanks to John (thanks again pal) VTA here I come! and on a side note I bought a tc6 I'll be at hs dialing it in this Wednesday.


Man, Cesar is moving on up!! If you haven't already seen the post I put on here about 2 weeks ago for John, I would suggest starting with the factory setup as it's pretty close. I'm still changing my setup, so I don't really have much to offer you as advice, at this point. Besides, you may prefer a different feel then me.


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Nice write up Jeff was always curious on the quality on that kit.


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Nice write up Jeff was always curious on the quality on that kit.


Thanks! Feel free to check it out next time. Tyler and I should be there Wednesday for practice.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Cesar said:


> My TC5 is up and running thanks to John (thanks again pal) VTA here I come! and on a side note I bought a tc6 I'll be at hs dialing it in this Wednesday.


Looks like I better throw some more gear in the boys car!


----------



## Cesar

VTA is blowing up at hobby-sports. James you practicing tomorrow.


----------



## cloudflying

Hey everyone! New to the car side of rc and looking to get started here in Kalamazoo.


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> Hey everyone! New to the car side of rc and looking to get started here in Kalamazoo.


First off, welcome! Feel free to ask any questions you may have. Practice at the track is Wednesday until 9 pm, so if you're in the area, stop by and check things out. We race on Saturday, from 12 to normally around 5.


----------



## cloudflying

Crue said:


> First off, welcome! Feel free to ask any questions you may have. Practice at the track is Wednesday until 9 pm, so if you're in the area, stop by and check things out. We race on Saturday, from 12 to normally around 5.


Thanks for the welcome! So is the website wrong on practice any time the place is open? I havent been up there in a few months as they are a bit farther than hobbytown for me. I am looking for a tt-01. Any idea on a used one? I will gladly buy new but the fact that they come with the old fm transmitters sort of turns me off to the idea...


----------



## adamcornwell

Welcome cloudflying, onroad racing is very addicting and all the guys are very helpful! Tt01 is great to start in as it's all the same equipment and wallet friendly! Jeff would be the guy to ask about a used one! He may still have a virtually race ready one for 200, just need a battery and radio! It's a good deal since he set it up to put on the track and go! Also if you show up any day to practice they will let you!


----------



## cloudflying

adamcornwell said:


> Welcome cloudflying, onroad racing is very addicting and all the guys are very helpful! Tt01 is great to start in as it's all the same equipment and wallet friendly! Jeff would be the guy to ask about a used one! He may still have a virtually race ready one for 200, just need a battery and radio! It's a good deal since he set it up to put on the track and go! Also if you show up any day to practice they will let you!


Hey thanks adam! Do you know if they still have the rental cars? If so, do you know what they are? I would love to test out a few models before I make my decision. I called up there earlier and they said they didnt have anything used for sale as of right now but to check ebay. Thanks again!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Cesar said:


> VTA is blowing up at hobby-sports. James you practicing tomorrow.


Sorry Cesar but Dillon needs to work on his math tonight. The deal is if he keeps his grades up I'll take him racing. Teaching Dillon how to figure out his FDR will be a perfect way to show him how to apply it. Also I have another vta body to paint for Saturday.


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> Hey thanks adam! Do you know if they still have the rental cars? If so, do you know what they are? I would love to test out a few models before I make my decision. I called up there earlier and they said they didnt have anything used for sale as of right now but to check ebay. Thanks again!


The rentals are 1/16 Slash trucks which are so undergeared, they're nearly pointless to drive. 

I DO still have the used TT-01 for sale and I'll have it with me when I'm at the track.

I have pretty much one of everything so come on over to my pits and ill let you try them out. My name is Jeff and everyone knows me at the track so they can point me out for you if you're there.


----------



## cloudflying

Crue said:


> The rentals are 1/16 Slash trucks which are so undergeared, they're nearly pointless to drive.
> 
> I DO still have the used TT-01 for sale and I'll have it with me when I'm at the track.
> 
> I have pretty much one of everything so come on over to my pits and ill let you try them out. My name is Jeff and everyone knows me at the track so they can point me out for you if you're there.


You coming out today? I am interested. Have any pictures? Any chance its rtr? I will be going up there. I am considering ordering the NYA RTR Nissan GTR: TT01E from the store. Then picking up a cheap eurgle 3 channel computerized radio to start off with.


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> You coming out today? I am interested. Have any pictures? Any chance its rtr? I will be going up there. I am considering ordering the NYA RTR Nissan GTR: TT01E from the store. Then picking up a cheap eurgle 3 channel computerized radio to start off with.


I posted picture and the specs of the car a couple of pages back.

I will be there tonight, with my son, and I'll bring the car with me. I should be there around 6 and we usually stay until 8:30-9. I Don't have a radio system to include, but other than a battery, its race ready.


----------



## cloudflying

Hey Crue thank you so much for the offer but I just picked up a used setup without all of the hop ups from a friend to tinker around with . I am going to try to make it up there tonight to check everything out. Thanks again and I hope to see you there


----------



## Lee Harpe

How many 1/12th scale cars are showing up ?


----------



## Crue

Lee Harpe said:


> How many 1/12th scale cars are showing up ?


2-3 unfortunately


----------



## xjyrg3u

Cloudfly, just wanted to say welcome as well! My name is John, and I do work part time at the shop as well. Any of the guys around will be more that willing to help, and I do think we have a great group of racers to learn from!


----------



## cloudflying

xjyrg3u said:


> Cloudfly, just wanted to say welcome as well! My name is John, and I do work part time at the shop as well. Any of the guys around will be more that willing to help, and I do think we have a great group of racers to learn from!


Hey thanks John! I am bummed I didnt make it out tonight but I will be coming up there in the next few days. I just had a few quesitons, is there a mah limit on the nimh batteries like on the lipos? Do you know what nimh packs most people are running?


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> Hey thanks John! I am bummed I didnt make it out tonight but I will be coming up there in the next few days. I just had a few quesitons, is there a mah limit on the nimh batteries like on the lipos? Do you know what nimh packs most people are running?


No limit, I believe and nearly all of us are running the team Orion rocket packs, in either 2400 or 3000 mah, from aaamain.com.


----------



## adamcornwell

Pretty quite on here, we all ready for tomorrow? Jeff, are you gonna run rubber stock?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Pretty quite on here, we all ready for tomorrow? Jeff, are you gonna run rubber stock?


Most likely


----------



## adamcornwell

Excellent, see ya then!


----------



## adamcornwell

Sorry I couldn't give ya much of a challenge today Jeff! One of those days I geuss, maybe next time! Had a blast though!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Sorry I couldn't give ya much of a challenge today Jeff! One of those days I geuss, maybe next time! Had a blast though!


No problem, still fun! I found out where the laptime got screwed up in the main, it didn't count my first lap when we started! So actually I got 29 laps in with a best lap of 12.4.


----------



## adamcornwell

Excellent, that's pretty fast!


----------



## cloudflying

Still waiting on my car  seems like I bought it a month ago lol. Hope you guys had a good time today. 

On a different note.. I am looking to buy another dx6i.. preferably locally but if you know anyone thats selling one please, let me know!


----------



## adamcornwell

Hey Jeff, Bruce put his tt01 together yesterday and brought it in today! When I checked it out the front suspension it seems to bind at half compression! The rear is completely free throughout the whole travel, is this how it is due to the suspension arms or did he miss something?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Hey Jeff, Bruce put his tt01 together yesterday and brought it in today! When I checked it out the front suspension it seems to bind at half compression! The rear is completely free throughout the whole travel, is this how it is due to the suspension arms or did he miss something?


The suspension should be free front and rear. Have him check the screws that hold the arms to the chassis. Sometimes you have to open the hole in the arm or sand the screw. Make sure its not something else first though.


----------



## adamcornwell

We'll do thanks!


----------



## adamcornwell

What's the deal with the tt01's stock speedo? We hooked it up correctly with the 3 prong in the throttle and the two prong into the aux and it just beeps twice then the motor goes into reverse with no control! We tried it every way we could think with no result! Also tried setting it up by pressing the set button a half sec after we turned it on... Etc!


----------



## Crue

Adam, make sure the battery plug is in correctly. Its very easy to get it on the wrong pins. Make sure the black wire is on the outside.


----------



## adamcornwell

Ya done checked it! We gave up after it started to smoke!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Ya done checked it! We gave up after it started to smoke!


Yeah, not good! Bruce should have bought mine! With all the troubles he had getting his together, it would have saved a lot of headaches for you both!


----------



## adamcornwell

Ya he had it on layaway before you had it for sale or he totally would have!


----------



## adamcornwell

Anyone using a dx3s with an sr3300t receiver in the tt01 class have an issue? From what I read he may of needed a BEC anyway as the sr3300t's BEC allows to much currant to pass to the esc!


----------



## Crue

I know several guys are running dx3's but I don't know about the receivers they run. Whatever you do, don't tell Todd! Lol. He's always joking with people about how they should be running futaba.


----------



## adamcornwell

Lol I agree! I was just making fun of Bruce about it! I have seen my way around many set ups, never thought something so simple would turn out like this! Do you know of anyone who has a used teu-104bk? If not Bruce is gonna throw his old Novak in for the time being and just not race!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Lol I agree! I was just making fun of Bruce about it! I have seen my way around many set ups, never thought something so simple would turn out like this! Do you know of anyone who has a used teu-104bk? If not Bruce is gonna throw his old Novak in for the time being and just not race!


I have a 101, which is basically the same thing, I'm currently not using. It's soldered up to a waterdipped silver can, but I could unsolder it. $40 for both. ESC's go for $30 new, motors $20. Already has a Deans connector on it too!


----------



## Cesar

Crue said:


> I know several guys are running dx3's but I don't know about the receivers they run. Whatever you do, don't tell Todd! Lol. He's always joking with people about how they should be running futaba.


Cam from the hobbyshop is planning on modding his ps3 controller to run his tt01 don't ask me how. but if it can be done he can do it.


----------



## adamcornwell

Let me ask him what he wants to do! So 30 for esc correct? He wont need the motor!


----------



## adamcornwell

I just texted him and he will take that esc! He says thanks! Poor guy has the worst luck with rc's I tell ya! He said he is coming up to practice tomorrow, can ya give him a hand as I will be working? That is if you are up there Jeff!


----------



## adamcornwell

So I took his tt01 home with me and figured out it was his receiver that is bad! I used an old duratrax intellispeed esc with it and it didn't work but when I hooked it up to my Futaba it worked flawless! Todd has a valid point lol! Anyway Bruce will be up there to get some track time with this set up! Jeff, if you plan on going to practice could ya bring that esc with ya?


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Made it out to the track earlier today and got a glimpse of the new layout. Anyone want to take a guess and what it might look like? Very technical again... lol. Its pretty tight this time around just like the past 2 or 3. On a side note wont be able to get out for the next week or two


----------



## Crue

Stuntman Gyro said:


> Made it out to the track earlier today and got a glimpse of the new layout. Anyone want to take a guess and what it might look like? Very technical again... lol. Its pretty tight this time around just like the past 2 or 3. On a side note wont be able to get out for the next week or two


Bummer you won't be there soon man!

Don't get me wrong, I like technical track layouts but they need to vary it a little. Three in a row is too much. Sure makes it fun for the minis though!


----------



## adamcornwell

Ya Bruce said it was like 18 turns and tight! Hopefully my heads in it this weekend so i dont break anymore parts, lol! Jeff, Bruce just ended ordering a new ESC from the shop!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Ya Bruce said it was like 18 turns and tight! Hopefully my heads in it this weekend so i dont break anymore parts, lol! Jeff, Bruce just ended ordering a new ESC from the shop!


Ok on the ESC!


----------



## cloudflying

Ok I got my car and am pretty satisfied. Especially for what I paid. I stopped in the store tonight and talked to someone.. I cannot for the life of me remember his name but he said his username is 2fast4u or something similar?

I bought a dx6i(for my new beast3d as someone stole my dx8) and some tires for the tt01. Anyways, I found out I will have to change my motor and was wondering if you could tell from the pics if I need to replace anything else to get it race ready. I know they are sort of vague but figured I would ask.


----------



## Crue

Dustin is who you probably talked to at the hobby shop.

As far as your car, unfortunately, I have some bad news. In order for you to be legal in the TT-01 class, you need to change the tires, remove the sway bars, new motor, possibly new pinion gear (you need a 22), new ESC and, I can't tell but possibly a new body. Only tamiya bodies are allowed. Your body may be fine, I can't tell you from the pictures if it is. I believe tamiya makes a skyline body like that on their drift version. If yours is a drift version and has adjustable camber arms, those will need to be changed also.

The class was setup to only allow a handful of upgrades to keep the cost low. That only works if you buy a stock kit though. Sorry for the bad news! I didn't make the rules, I'm just passing the info along.


----------



## Crue

Just looked at the pictures again. Yes, you need to change the arms as yours are adjustable. I also noticed the rear hubs are aluminum which also aren't allowed. Front ones are ok as we Just passed the change to allow them two weeks ago. I can't tell from the pictures, but you also can't run universals (cva), dogbones Only. Another thing to check are the diffs front and rear. They must be gear diffs. Since this was a drift car, there's a good chance that the front diff was swapped out.


----------



## Crue

Here is the current rules for the TT-01 class except it does NOT include front aluminum hub carriers as being allowed. If it's not on this list, it must remain stock.

This class is based on the Tamiya TT-01 and TT-01E. You must use the Tamiya silver can motor and TEU-101BK or 104BK speed controller. Stock 61 tooth spur gear with Tamiya metric 22 tooth pinion. You can use any battery, 7.4 volts or less, that fits into the chassis without modification to the chassis or battery. Lipo batteries must be hard cased. TT-01 kit tires only (50419, 50454, 50810.) Tamiya bodies only.

The following are approved but not required modifications:
1. Tamiya CVA Super Mini Shocks (50746)
2. Tamiya aluminum propeller shaft. (54026 for the E and 53620 for the old TT-01)
3. Ball bearing
4. Any modification to the steering linkage. Any servo saver.
5. TT-01s may use upgrade parts in place of parts that were upgraded in the TT-01E. I believe this includes the upper deck, steering uprights and steering linkage. If you know of other items that fit this category, please provide documentation.
6. Any modification to wires and connectors. Fans and heat sinks are allowed.
7. Tamiya metal motor mount. (53666)
8. Tamiya shock springs only.


----------



## Crue

BTW, the TT-01 I have for sale is still available if anyone is interested. The details can be found a couple of pages back, but in summary, race ready, only needs battery and radio/receiver for $200. Willing to remove some items, if not wanted, for a lower price.


----------



## cloudflying

Hey thank you Crue! Is there a good plave I should order my parts from? What is the esc everyone is using at the track?


----------



## Crue

I wanted to share a story on something that happen to me over the last two weeks.

I bought a new Tamiya kit from Tower Hobbies. The kit was listed on Tower's site as including a FULL SET of ball bearings. I thought this odd, but was happy to see it. I ordered it and it came in a couple of days later. As expected, the kit did NOT include the ball bearings. I called up Tower and they told me my only options were to send the kit back for a full refund or to call Tamiya and try to work the issue out with them as, supposedly, Tower gets their information directly from Tamiya. Hence, it is Tamiya's fault the bearings are not in the kit I recieved. I asked them repeatedly to just send me a ball bearing set and we would be good, but they wouldn't.

I called Tamiya and spoke with Eric in customer service. The following day, he sent me an email stating that even though Tower was at fault, as the information they provide for this kit states it does NOT include ball bearings, they would send me a full set for FREE! I received the bearings in the mail today. Only two days after they sent me the email stating they would send them to me.

I wanted to let everyone know this story to show what type of company Tamiya is. This was NOT their mistake, it was Tower's, yet they resolved it for me with only one phone call and very quickly. I told them I would pass this information along to my fellow racers, so here it is. In today's world, where money is tight for everyone, there's still some companies out there who stand behind their product and provide exceptional customer service.


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> Hey thank you Crue! Is there a good plave I should order my parts from? What is the esc everyone is using at the track?


You need either the TEU-101 or 104. The cheapest place is Ebay, from my experience. Should be around $30 shipped for a new one. If you don't have a manual, download one for free from WWW.tamiyausa.com. The cheapest place I have found to get parts is from WWW.philshobbyshop.com. I use them a lot. Takes about 5 business days to get your stuff. You might want to consider getting a new kit if with all the items you need to replace, it may be close to the same price. New kits sell for $110-160. Basically, the only differences are wheels and bodies as long as you get a TT-01E car.


----------



## adamcornwell

Excellent post on Tamiya Jeff! Good to know, and your right when money is tight people want the most for there buck! It's good to hear that Tamiya has great customer service as that seems to shrink every day in this world! Thumbs up Tamiya!

On that note I should say that Rex at the shop DID take care of Bruce and gave him a deal on his 104bk! Even though he explained he toasted it on accident, gave him a cut on the price! Jaw dropped and eyebrows raised, attaboy Rex!


----------



## Crue

Yes, good job Rex! Very unexpected but good to hear! Must Have gotten lucky the night before...lol


----------



## adamcornwell

Lmao... That's exactly what I said!


----------



## koolaid89

Light turn out today, on the bright side I picked up Jeff's TT-01, thanks Jeff! I'll be back in two weeks to race...


----------



## adamcornwell

Tt01 is growing and growing! Even though it was thin on racers today still had a good time! The track was mighty intimidating but was fun to wheel, actually had a nice flow to it once i got the feel for it! Passing is the tricky part since the lanes are 8 inches wide, lol! Didn't take ya long to get used to that new ride koolaid! It's gonna be fun to watch 15 tt01's out there!


----------



## koolaid89

Still quite rough around the edges, definitely gonna need to get some wheel time in. Thanks for all the help and input today.


----------



## Crue

koolaid89 said:


> Light turn out today, on the bright side I picked up Jeff's TT-01, thanks Jeff! I'll be back in two weeks to race...


You're welcome! Glad to See it being used which was my intent. I wanted someone new to get it so we would have another racer out there.


----------



## Crue

Track is very tight but I didn't think, too bad. Like Adam said, not many places to pass!


----------



## koolaid89

Crue said:


> This is the hot setup for TT01 that pretty much everyone runs. It has been used for (2) seasons now and there really isn't any way to better it with the limited adjustments that you have.
> 
> 1.Shocks: FR & RR Tamiya Super mini CVA's (50746), 50wt Fr 2 hole piston, 30wt RR 3 hole piston.
> 2.Springs:Tamiya Touring car Spring set short type (53333).
> 3.Tires: Kit spec racing slicks.
> 4.Tire inserts: Tamiya hard inner sponge set (53156)
> 5.Traction compound: FR-inner 1/2. RR-Full.
> 6.Ride height: FR 5.0, RR 4.5
> 7.Battery: most run the Orion 25C 2400mah lipo, available through AMain Hobbies for $32
> 8.Speed control: Tamiya Tue101bk (stock).
> 9.Spur Gear: 61 tooth (stock).
> 10.Pinion Gear: 22 tooth Tamiya metric aluminum pinion.
> 11.Tamiya metal motor mount (53666).
> 12.Tamiya turn buckle tie rod set (53662).
> 13.Integy dual fan motor heat sink (intc23139BL)
> 
> Tuning tricks: I removed all grease from the bearings and transmition or drivetrain. I lubed all gears with light bearing oil and filled the front differiential with Associated 60k gear diff lube (asc2392). To free up the tranny i also sanded 20-30 thousands of an inch off of the back side of the GB1 bevel pinion gear in both gear boxes. Front and rear shocks are all mounted in the upper inner mounting holes. I also changed all battery connections to Deans and hard wired my speed control to my motor. Shimmed all drive axels to remove all loose play and slop.


Is there a body rule Jeff?


----------



## adamcornwell

koolaid89 said:


> Is there a body rule Jeff?


Chris, I am pretty sure you can only use Tamiya bodies!


----------



## cloudflying

Hey guys does anyone ever use the track during the week? I was just wondering if they do in fact still allow practicing for the $5 or whatever it is.


----------



## koolaid89

cloudflying said:


> Hey guys does anyone ever use the track during the week? I was just wondering if they do in fact still allow practicing for the $5 or whatever it is.


When the shop is open the track is too. They used to have some heli and aero sessions, not sure if that's the case anymore. Best bet would be to call the shop.


----------



## cloudflying

koolaid89 said:


> When the shop is open the track is too. They used to have some heli and aero sessions, not sure if that's the case anymore. Best bet would be to call the shop.


Nice! I am going to give them a ring in the morning. I saw that on the site. I hope they still allow it.. I dont see why they wouldnt if no ones using the track. I would love to fly my micro piaget in there


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Chris, I am pretty sure you can only use Tamiya bodies!


Yes, Tamiya bodies only


----------



## Cesar

Nairobi and I are practicing tomorrow. Anyone else plan on going?


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Nairobi and I are practicing tomorrow. Anyone else plan on going?


Tyler & i


----------



## cloudflying

Would I even be allowed? My car doesnt meet the restrictions but I figured for practice.. I would ask


----------



## Crue

cloudflying said:


> Would I even be allowed? My car doesnt meet the restrictions but I figured for practice.. I would ask


Of course you would be allowed!


----------



## Cesar

I was read rccaraction n9


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

lol autocorrect...


----------



## adamcornwell

Are Cesar and Jairo gonna join the rubber stock action this weekend? Haven't ran with ya in a few weeks!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Unfortunately I wont be able to make it out this week and quite possibly the next. Although the later being a 50/50. Cesar might be on the same boat.


----------



## adamcornwell

Bummer's man!


----------



## Cesar

My tc6 is in a bijillen pieces need to get that bad boy operational. I plan on racing it fir the trophy race on march 3.


----------



## adamcornwell

Cesar said:


> My tc6 is in a bijillen pieces need to get that bad boy operational. I plan on racing it fir the trophy race on march 3.


Ya gotta have it ready for that!


----------



## adamcornwell

Had a good time today, Todd had me shaking in the main! I seen him reeling me in at the end there! He's gonna be tough to beat once he gets the bugs worked out of the car!


----------



## Cesar

Great racing today fellas! My car was running great for the second and third heat then for the main it sucked ass due to a busted caster block.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Great racing today fellas! My car was running great for the second and third heat then for the main it sucked ass due to a busted caster block.


I could tell something was up with your car, there was a drastic difference with your performance in the Main. Too bad though! The car, and your driving, is definately looking good lately man!


----------



## Crue

Tyler and I, as usual, had a good time racing. I sure wish we could figure something else out with the TT-01's though. It's frustrating to see the results of the race so greatly affected by who breaks or doesn't.

On a positive note, I was happy with the results with the first outing of the M-06! It still needs some more tuning, but considering on Wednesday, at practice, I was a full second faster with my M-05 than my M-06, I figured Todd would show me his taillights all day. I was able to get the times down some more throughout the day though. It's getting there, just need more time with it. If I remember right, I was able to match Todd's fastest lap. Granted, it was only the second time driving it, so not bad so far!


----------



## Cesar

Crue said:


> I could tell something was up with your car, there was a drastic difference with your performance in the Main. Too bad though! The car, and your driving, is definately looking good lately man!


Thanks pal!


----------



## adamcornwell

Who's ready to race this weekend? I know I am ready, all my bearings are cleaned and wires tightened up! Just found out that my wife and I are havin a GIRL! Gonna have to get used to pink paint, lol!


----------



## koolaid89

adamcornwell said:


> Who's ready to race this weekend? I know I am ready, all my bearings are cleaned and wires tightened up! Just found out that my wife and I are havin a GIRL! Gonna have to get used to pink paint, lol!


Congrats bud... See ya Saturday.


----------



## adamcornwell

Thanks man!


----------



## koolaid89

Bummer of a day, light turn out today. So light we didn't race, which was okay in the grand scheme of things because I REALLY need to log some laps to knock off the rust, but part of me still would have rather raced! Tentatively planning on being back next weekend...


----------



## Crue

koolaid89 said:


> Bummer of a day, light turn out today. So light we didn't race, which was okay in the grand scheme of things because I REALLY need to log some laps to knock off the rust, but part of me still would have rather raced! Tentatively planning on being back next weekend...


It happens from time to time that we don't race. Todd wasn't feeling well so I think that is why we ultimately didn't race today. I had a lot of Work to do on my cars so it worked out for me.

Next week is a new track layout and the trophy race!


----------



## adamcornwell

Well it's fricken late and just finished painting my body! Can't wait for next weekend! How did those tires do chris?


----------



## koolaid89

Between the tires and the tire prep it was better than I could wheel it... She was pretty stuck...


----------



## adamcornwell

Better to stuck than not stuck enough! lol! Here's what 8 hours of painting produced!


----------



## Crue

Looks good!


----------



## adamcornwell

Thanks, now that i got the masking down i need a real airbrush and i will be set! I wished the body made me go faster, LOL!


----------



## Crue

I was bored at work today so I decided I would make a list of all the R/C vehicles I either currently own or owned at one time. I thought it would be cool to have others do this as well, so we could all compare!

I may have forgotten one or two, but here is mine:

Tamiya Midnight Pumpkin
Associated RC10 (original, gold tub)
Kyosho Stadium Truck (don’t remember the name)
Kyosho Monster Truck (again, don’t remember the name)
Tamiya ClodBuster
Tamiya Juggernaut (the original with all the drivetrain issues!!)
Traxxas Stampede (I bought this for my step-son, so this only counts as half..lol)
Associated B3
Associated T3
HPI RS4 MT
Tamiya F-150
Kyosho Motorcycle (I must not like Kyosho as I can’t remember the names of any of them! Lol)
HPI Blitz
Associated FT SC10
Associated B4.1
Associated T4.1
Tamiya TT-01
Tamiya TT-01E
Tamiya M-05
Tamiya M-05 (yes, I have had two)
Tamiya M-06
Tamiya F104 Pro
3Racing TT-01 M Conversion (MT-01)
Traxxas 1/16 Slash VXL
Traxxas 1/16 Ken Block Rally VXL
Associated TC6
HPI Sprint 2
Traxxas E-Maxx

My total is 27 ½!!

Here’s the breakdown, by manufacturer; Tamiya = 10, Associated = 7, HPI = 3, Kyosho = 3, Traxxas = 4 & Misc. (3Racing) = 1.

I bought all of this myself with the only exception being the Kyosho motorcycle. My Dad bought me that when I was around 14. My first was the Tamiya Midnight Pumpkin which I bought when I was 11 or 12. I saved up my money, bought it without any help, including the 2 stick Futaba radio, batteries and charger, from Rider’s, and assembled and set it up without any help. I beat the living #&$* out of that truck and the only thing that broke on it was a couple of front end pieces. I drove it in the rain, snow and sunshine with never a hiccup.

This also doesn't include what I've bought for Tyler either!


----------



## adamcornwell

Wouzers Jeff that's a list! Let's see... It's been 10 years see if I remember em all!

Tamiya stadium blitzer
Associated t3
Losi xxx-s
Associated tc3
Associated nitro tc3
Yokomo spider mkII (nitro)
Traxxas nitro stampede (all "tricked" out, I bought for my brother)
Trinity reflex nt prototype (1st one in the US built by team Losi)
Slowpoke (airplane w/ .40 size fourstroke)

Current..

Associated rc8b-e
Xray t3 2010


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Awesome Im bored now lol.. Lets see

Traxxas Stampede -Still own
Traxxas 1/16 slash- gone
Traxxas 2wd Slash- gone
Traxxas Tmaxx- still own
TC3-gone
FT B4-gone
FT B4.1-still own
FT T4-gone
XXX-t cr x2-gone
HPI Blitz ESE-gone
HPI Blitz x2-gone
Damn didnt know list would be this long... not even done yet
RC18t-gone
FT Rc8be-still own
Venom Creeper- gone
HPI F10 (had ALL the bells and whistles)-gone
Tamiya Juggernaut- still own
Tamiya tto1e-still own
Tamiya ta-05v2- still own
Tamiya M05- still own
HPI Pro-4- still own
CRC Gen XL- still own

Jeez I think thats it.


----------



## Cesar

All in the last ten fifteen years

Onroad: 
2 xrays t2
2 tc3s
Tc5
Tc6
Tto1e
M05
F104
1/10 scale pan car
2 1/12 pan. Cars
3 1/16 slashes

Offroad: 
2 sc10s
2 t4s
b4
Rc8
Rc8be
1/10 slash
4x4 slash
Tmax
2 nitro rustlers
Rustler
1/16 revolt
Tamiya juggernaught shared with jairo
tamiya buggy not sure what loooong.time ago
Nitrous stampede


----------



## xjyrg3u

Associated RC10CE, RC10WE, B3, B4, B4.1
Associated RC10T, T3, T4
Associated SC-10, SC-10FT
Associated TC3, TC4, TC5, TC6
Associated RC10L
Losi XXX, XXX-T
Losi XXX-S
Losi Mini-Sprint
Losi Mini T
Traxxas Emaxx
Traxxas Blue Eagle (Old School!)
Traxxas Stampede
Kyosho Big Brute
Tamiya TT-01E

All I can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## Crue

Got word from Todd earlier today, the cost of entry for the trophy race this Saturday will be an additional $8 per class. So, $23 first class, $15.50 each class after. The track layout has been changed also. This is all the info I have thus far.


----------



## adamcornwell

Are the plaques gold plated and diamond encrusted, lol! just kidding. is the racing starting at the normal time?


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> Are the plaques gold plated and diamond encrusted, lol! just kidding. is the racing starting at the normal time?


As far as I know, which isn't much on this subject, yes, normal time.


----------



## Cesar

I got a chance to run the new layout its pretty open but not really fast flowing track.


----------



## indix100

Hey does any one have a set of extra servo mounts for a tamiya m03. That I could buy or borrow. I am only running mini for now, and would like to race tomorrow


----------



## Crue

indix100 said:


> Hey does any one have a set of extra servo mounts for a tamiya m03. That I could buy or borrow. I am only running mini for now, and would like to race tomorrow


No one runs a M-03 currently. Are they the same as a 05?


----------



## indix100

no they are not, oh well. Thanks anyway


----------



## Crue

Congrats to all the racers who participated in today's trophy race!

TT-01 B Main:
1- Dustin
2- Keagan
3- Dalton

TT-01 A Main:
1- Jeff
2- Tyler
3- Todd

VTA:
1- Cesar
2- Dillion
3- James

1/16 Slash:
1- Keagan
2- Jordan
3- Aiden

MINI:
1- Jeff
2- Todd
3- Tyler

Rubber Stock:
1- Adam
2- Todd
3- Chris


----------



## adamcornwell

I had a blast today! Really liked the layout, simple yet fun to drive! I would like to say thanks to Todd for the extra effort he put in for this trophy race!


----------



## Crue

adamcornwell said:


> I had a blast today! Really liked the layout, simple yet fun to drive! I would like to say thanks to Todd for the extra effort he put in for this trophy race!


I also liked the new layout. I thought it was ideal for the trophy race.

As far as thanking Todd, you'll have to do that in person as he doesn't frequent this forum.


----------



## koolaid89

The layout and the racing were both great. 

Luck wasn't on my side today, but we can't all be winners... Maybe I'll change my handle to FieldFiller89.


----------



## adamcornwell

koolaid89 said:


> The layout and the racing were both great.
> 
> Luck wasn't on my side today, but we can't all be winners... Maybe I'll change my handle to FieldFiller89.


Lmao, you were lookin mighty good fillin that field!


----------



## koolaid89

Ehhhhh I wouldn't call 6 laps off "lookin good" lol


----------



## Crue

Keep in mind, we've had almost two seasons to daily our cars in, you've had two race days
If you haven't already, look up the setup on this thread. Other than stiffer springs, it all Still applies.


----------



## mely

i seen a couple pages back you guys were listing what you
have had for rc's heres my list

losi xxx-t 2 gone
losi 1/10 buggys 2 gone
losi 22 b 2 own
traxxas revo 1 gone
bandit 2 gone
rustler 1 gone
ofna lx 3 gone
associated rc8 2 gone
losi 8ight 1.0 3 gone
losi 8ight 2.0 8 still own 5
losi 8ight t 2.0 5 still own 2
losi 8ight t 1.0 1 gone
associated b4 4 still got 3
associated b4.1 1 own
associated t4 4 still own 2
associated t4.1 1 own
associated sc10 2 still own 1
associated tc3 6 still own 3
associated tc5r 1 own
associated gt2 3 gone
hpi firestorm 3.0 1 gone

Planes
yak 55 30cc 1 own
edge 540 1 own
mojo 65 1 own
chipmunck 1 own
trainers 3 own
mojo 40 1 own
omp edg 88 in 1 own
butterfly 40 2 own 1 totaled 
parkzone trojan 2 gone

helis
blade 400 1 gone
jr ventures 4 gone
minuture aircarft 60 1 own

boats
rio 55 29cc 1 gone

Thats 
55 rc cars/trucks still own 21
13 planes
6 helicopters
1 boat

man i must be nuts now that i think about it. Ps dont show this list to my wife lol


----------



## adamcornwell

Confirmed... Mike wins! Wish that was my list!


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Mike, your racing trailer puts many of hobbyshops to shame lol.


----------



## Crue

Mike, your secret is safe with us!


----------



## koolaid89

Crue said:


> Keep in mind, we've had almost two seasons to daily our cars in, you've had two race days
> If you haven't already, look up the setup on this thread. Other than stiffer springs, it all Still applies.


Thanks Jeff, you've been very helpful. My biggest problem is driving, I know I'm still very rusty and all that slop in the front end... Going to work on both...


----------



## Crue

The slop in the front end is what makes those cars work! Lol. The minis are the same way


----------



## koolaid89

Crue said:


> The slop in the front end is what makes those cars work! Lol. The minis are the same way


lol... I think I'll take my chances and shim it anyways...


----------



## Cesar

Had a great time racing. Great sportsman ship all around I'm proud to say there were no yelling at Marshall's or any hostility up in the drivers stand. On a side note my lindoor season is pretty much done due to work.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Had a great time racing. Great sportsman ship all around I'm proud to say there were no yelling at Marshall's or any hostility up in the drivers stand. On a side note my lindoor season is pretty much done due to work.


I'm sorry to hear that, but at least you went out with a win!!


----------



## adamcornwell

Cesar said:


> Had a great time racing. Great sportsman ship all around I'm proud to say there were no yelling at Marshall's or any hostility up in the drivers stand. On a side note my lindoor season is pretty much done due to work.


Ditto that cesar! It was a great show! My season is pretty much done too, I promised the wife I would start on our nursery after this! I got one more race this Saturday in Mishawaka then I am done till offroad starts! Come on spring!!! Hope to see ya before that, I am gonna try to squeak another weekend in before offroad though! Lol!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just curious if anyone is racing tomorrow.....also it looks like I am going to be helping with the Facebook pages for the shop....any recommendations on what you guys want to see on it?


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Just curious if anyone is racing tomorrow.....also it looks like I am going to be helping with the Facebook pages for the shop....any recommendations on what you guys want to see on it?


Tyler and I plan on racing this weekend. It sounds like the season is quickly winding down for most people, so you better get it in while you can!

As far as the Facebook page, I honestly don't any racers that use it, so this may be a mute point.


----------



## Cesar

Comeback kid! Tc4 club roller http://www.rccaraction.com/blog/2012/03/08/team-associated-tc4-club-racer/


----------



## Crue

If anyone is interested, I have a spektrum sr300 receiver and a traxxas xl-5 esc for sale. Both in great shape. Make me an offer. I'll have them at the track tomorrow with me.


----------



## Crue

The receiver is sold, still have the XL-5 ESC, $30

Also, Tyler is selling his M-05 Mini Cooper. Stock M-05, with full ball bearings and front & rear swaybars. I can sell it as a roller for $75 or with TEU-101 ESC and silver can motor for $95. I'll post pictures later!


----------



## adamcornwell

Since it has been so nice out and my on-road season is over I thought I would do my 1st 100mph speed test! On paper should be over 110, I would say I hit 100! I have plenty more gear to go, I started with an FDR of 4.5 with a 9050kv motor! Check it out!


----------



## all4fun

adamcornwell said:


> Since it has been so nice out and my on-road season is over I thought I would do my 1st 100mph speed test! On paper should be over 110, I would say I hit 100! I have plenty more gear to go, I started with an FDR of 4.5 with a 9050kv motor! Check it out!
> 
> Adams 100mph rc speed test - YouTube


Would be interesting to see that thing run on an oval track.


----------



## adamcornwell

A REALLY smooth oval track! If you listen closely you can hear the chassis scrape the ground from all the downforce that was created! I should have put stiffer springs on it! I will next time! I plan on having a buddy officer clock it for me geared lower at around 3.8! The math puts it at 125mph! Will see!


----------



## koolaid89

Crue said:


> The receiver is sold, still have the XL-5 ESC, $30
> 
> Also, Tyler is selling his M-05 Mini Cooper. Stock M-05, with full ball bearings and front & rear swaybars. I can sell it as a roller for $75 or with TEU-101 ESC and silver can motor for $95. I'll post pictures later!


Jeff, I'll take the Mini with motor and ESC. I can meet up with you tomorrow, not sure if I'll make it to the track this weekend. Let me know...


----------



## Crue

koolaid89 said:


> Jeff, I'll take the Mini with motor and ESC. I can meet up with you tomorrow, not sure if I'll make it to the track this weekend. Let me know...


Pm sent


----------



## Crue

koolaid89 said:


> Jeff, I'll take the Mini with motor and ESC. I can meet up with you tomorrow, not sure if I'll make it to the track this weekend. Let me know...


Will be at the track tonight. I've sent you numerous pm's. Please get back with me. Thanks!


----------



## xjyrg3u

So what are everyone's thoughts on the outdoor track behind the shop? Obviously we cannot do nitro, but would there be any interest in electric. Just seeing if it would be worth an entire rebuild back there....


----------



## Crue

Tyler's mini is still for sale as the previous person who said they would take it, has not gotten back with me after numerous pm's. Last Chance before it gets listed in the for sale section. $85 with the esc. & motor!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Hey guys, Dillon is in the market for a used 2wd buggy. What's your opinions? Also I assume 17.5 is a stock class. What do they run for mod buggy?


----------



## Cesar

Hey james,

Stock buggy is 17.5. I run a 10.5 a lot of people run 8.5s. I'd get him a nice b4 I'd look around the proving grounds/bfg thread for a used buggy.


----------



## cloudflying

Hey guys tried my hand at the car thing and wasnt my cup of tea  I have a tt01 with a 2.4ghz eurgle computerized radio/receiver with a bunch of extra parts, rims and sway bar set. What you see in the pic is exactly what you get (minus the battery) $130*** OBO. The tires were just put on the car and ran 1 time on the carpet (they were sold to me as the tt01 class accepted tires). 



Pics:

http://imgur.com/a/4Tgsy
http://i.imgur.com/1vhfE.jpg

whoops.. Minus the squirrel lol

edit// sorry guys I meant $130 obo!


----------



## cloudflying

Sold the car on ebay! I do have a few things left if anyone is interested. I have four 6 cell nimh batteries, 2 are the venom 2400mah batts, 2 are the venom 3000mah packs. I bought them new off of amazon and ran each pack 5 times. I also have a brand new in the box tt01 silver can motor. 

The motor I will sell for $10, the batteries for all 4 I will do for $35. If you want all of it, $40 and its yours. Let me know if you are interested! before they go to (fe)ebay!








1 2400mah nimh pack is not pictured


----------



## Crue

Todd wants to get everyone together before the season starts to discuss changes and a possible new class(GT). Looking at July 20th @ 7:00pm. there will be refreshments for all served so come and join in the preseason fun.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Hey Jeff is this still a go? Dillon and I would like to come and find out what everyone wants to run this year. Is this GT class a 10th scale pan car with foams and a 13.5?


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> Hey Jeff is this still a go? Dillon and I would like to come and find out what everyone wants to run this year. Is this GT class a 10th scale pan car with foams and a 13.5?


Yes, this is still on. Todd's address is 2222 Surry Schoolcraft. As far as the GT class, nothing has been decided. Todd is wanting to discuss at Friday's meeting along with any other potential changes. Time is 7:30 PM.


----------



## darnold

Can a couple of guys from the Chicagoland area come up to practice on the indoor carpet track (12th mod, VTA, and TC Stock) next week, say Wednesday? What traction additive is allowed and/or most common for the carpet track? Thanks guys/gals


----------



## Crue

darnold said:


> Can a couple of guys from the Chicagoland area come up to practice on the indoor carpet track (12th mod, VTA, and TC Stock) next week, say Wednesday? What traction additive is allowed and/or most common for the carpet track? Thanks guys/gals


Anytime the hobby shop is open, the track is available for practice. I believe Wednesday is their late night, so they're open to 8 or 9. Going from memory so it would be best to call first and verify.

Any traction compound is allowed from what I've seen, but the majority of us run Jack the Gripper.


----------



## darnold

Crue said:


> Anytime the hobby shop is open, the track is available for practice. I believe Wednesday is their late night, so they're open to 8 or 9. Going from memory so it would be best to call first and verify.
> 
> Any traction compound is allowed from what I've seen, but the majority of us run Jack the Gripper.


Thanks Crue. I actually realized today that my sons birthday is next Wednesday so I plan to actually come up on Tuesday as I will be unable to do it on Wednesday as originally planned. I will call the shop tomorrow to make sure that is ok as I want to make sure that the carpet jumps or something else won't be running on Tuesday when we come up. Regarding the traction additive, my home track (Track at Harbor Hobbies) is an open traction track as well. Most of us use the SXT 3.0 or Sticky Fingers stuff since most of the big indoor races use those. Jack the Gripper is rarely used anymore because of it's availability issues and costs. I personally prefer Paragon the best, but SXT 3.0 is a good alternative that I have grown accustomed to. Therefore my buddy Kevin and I will be running SXT 3.0 if it is ok.


----------



## Crue

Whichever traction compound you use, should be fine. Basically, the track is a free for all during practice times. If the jumps are on the track when you get there, move them off to the side of the track. You'll probably have it to yourself. They rent 1/16 slashes so typically the jumps are present and the barriers are all out of whack. It only takes a few minutes to straighten out though. Most have velcro on the bottom to help hold them in place.


----------



## darnold

Cool. Thanks again. I am looking forward to running at this track next Tuesday.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Jeff I have a ton going on in the shop today so I don't believe we will make it. If you could give me a heads up on whats going on that would be great. I am planning on setting up a rubber stock and a vta for Dillon this fall. If things are going well maybe we could entertain the idea of a gt for the second half of the season. With that said, hows the off-road treating you and Tyler this season?


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> Jeff I have a ton going on in the shop today so I don't believe we will make it. If you could give me a heads up on whats going on that would be great. I am planning on setting up a rubber stock and a vta for Dillon this fall. If things are going well maybe we could entertain the idea of a gt for the second half of the season. With that said, hows the off-road treating you and Tyler this season?


I'll let You know what was discussed. As far as the off-road season, tyler and I are racing buggy mod and stadium truck mod at Granger. Both classes are pretty competitive and we finish on the podium. Todd has been racing with us as well.


----------



## Crue

The meeting for the upcoming onroad season was last night. Several new classes were discussed, but nothing was determined. Rubber stock doesn't look too good for this year. There is just too much of a gap between racers in that class to make it fun. TT-01, Mini, & VTA still look like the main classes. A GT class of some sort and a Rally class seemed like the only likely options discussed for the new class. I'll post something on here if I hear of anything new.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Thats a bummer on the rubber stock.


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> Thats a bummer on the rubber stock.


That's how rubber stock has been for years unfortunately. You have the more experienced guys who can setup their cars and are good drivers who are laps ahead of the rest of the group and you have the newbies who can barely drive in a straight line. Dillion fits right in the middle. He's experienced and is becoming a really good driver.

The last two years I raced at hobby sports, rubber stock has been hit and miss. You go from 3 cars to 8 cars, depending on the day. I prefer a more competitive class which is why I run tt01 and mini. I don't care about the speed, I care about how hard it is to win because the competition is so tight. It teaches you to be more consistent. That's something almost any driver can practice on.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Yeah that's very true. I was just hoping to set my vta up as rubber stock so he had two classes to run this season. Dillon really learned a lot from you guys last season on being consistent and its really showing in the off road this summer. I believe there is a podium the near future for him as well.


----------



## Crue

Great to hear!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Well it's about time that I get off hear for the day. Good luck with the rest of the off road. Maybe before the end of the season Dillon and I could make the trip down there to run a Saturday with you guys.


----------



## TJR RACING

i thought rex sold the transponders?


----------



## Crue

TJR RACING said:


> i thought rex sold the transponders?


The last I heard, he did sell all the transponders. Just like most of the tracks now, it is expected you have your own.


----------



## TJR RACING

well don't exspect to see me there then i don't have any and beside i think he is nothing but a jerk anyhow, that is why i stopped coming the last two seasons


----------



## Crue

TJR RACING said:


> well don't exspect to see me there then i don't have any and beside i think he is nothing but a jerk anyhow, that is why i stopped coming the last two seasons


Unfortunately, not the first time I've heard this from someone.


----------



## ssgdan

I am in for a 1/10th scale GT class. My CRC just needs new body, oh, and all the electronics put back in it since Ceasar convinced me to swap it out to my 12th scale then never raced his again!!! A 13.5 might be a bit much with the tight track layouts that are so common.

I think a 1/16 scale Rally class (I have the traxxas) would be a great too. Alot of the guys ave slashes they can modify.

I am all about a 4 wheel drive mini class too (HPI, & ABC are readyish). Have to get my FWD ABC mini and my Tamiya mini fixed.

I know my driving, well my driving sucks, but I like to fill out what ever class I can.
I have not been in the shop much this summer, too much of a temptation an money has been a little tight. So I did not hear about the meeting till today.
Idid drive by there today and saw a sign for customer apprelciation day...FREE FOOD AND TRAK TIME!!!! Rex must be softening up.....


----------



## Crue

As of right now, nothing has been decided. If I hear of anything, i'll be sure to post it on here.


----------



## Cesar

Hail Cesar!


----------



## Andrew Knapp

Will the track be open this weekend?


----------



## Crue

I'm pretty sure it will be but it would be best to call the hobby shop.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Is there a date for the first race of the season?


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> Is there a date for the first race of the season?


I believe it's the first Saturday in October. Generally, the majority of people don't start showing up until late October, early November, so until then, it's hit and miss.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

I think that weekend is our last offload race and Dillon is currently in a battle for 2nd in points. We probably won't make it until the end of the month as well.


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> I think that weekend is our last offload race and Dillon is currently in a battle for 2nd in points. We probably won't make it until the end of the month as well.


Same thing happened to me last year, the offroad season didn't end until mid October, so Tyler and I didn't show up until the end of the month. It shouldn't be a problem to do so.


----------



## 1armed1

Are you guys open Sunday, if so is the track open for practice?


----------



## Crue

1armed1 said:


> Are you guys open Sunday, if so is the track open for practice?


The shop. Is open daily, as is the track. It's best to call first for their hours and to make sure they don't have a birthday party scheduled.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just a heads up, looks like we will try to start in October, starts really heating up in November. House transponders will not be provided this year.


----------



## Crue

Here is an update on the upcoming season:

As previously stated, the season starts the first Saturday in October. In past years, the turnout has been spotty the first few weeks as the offroad season is winding down and the weather is still decent outside. All you can do is show up and hope for the best. If they decide to not run, due to low turnout, the track is typically available for free practice time.

There has been talk about starting a new (GT1) class. The details have not been worked out yet, but should be very soon. As soon as I get them, I'll post them on here. It will be similiar to VTA, but will be running a spec ESC/motor combo and spec wheel/tire combo to be determined. The last I heard, the ESC/motor combo was going to be a brushed setup that can be purchased through the hobby shop, at a special racer (reduced) cost, that has been worked out with the owners. The reasoning behind the new class is concern over the low turnout for VTA due to the high cost and also the huge difference in driver skill in Rubber Stock. Again, once I get the details, I'll pass them along.

Also, there has been talk about using a different Tamiya silver can motor in TT-01 this year. It's called a Torque-tuned motor. Basically the same as our current silver can, but with a little more torque and top end, without different gearing. I don't know what the hobby shop will be selling them for, but they should be priced the same as the current silver can ($20). I've discussed with Todd about having (2) classes of TT-01, one with the new motor, one with the current silver can, but I'm not sure we will have enough people to justify both classes. Either way, the new motor is cheap! I have a few on the way as we speak and hope to try them out soon!

I also wanted to get some feedback on an idea I came up with for a new class. I propose a Rally or Rally Cross type class. Basically, TT-01 with longer springs, higher ride heights and rally car bodies. This would keep the cost to enter at a minimum. The difference would be, I would add some items to the track. The first item would be a table-top like jump. Second would be an area of bumps (moguls) and the last would be an area of the track where the track would have limited traction (to represent mud, etc.). I'm still looking at materials to accomplish this, but would like to get feedback on interest. As Todd has said numerous times, any (3) people can start a new class! The reason behind me pushing this idea is, it seems to me, all the new classes are the same! Basically, the same car, but different tires, motors and bodies. I want something that will offer a different style of racing. This is something only I am working on currently, so please give me your opinion for and against!


----------



## Cesar

Anyone want to practice Wednesday with their dear old uncle Cesar?


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Anyone want to practice Wednesday with their dear old uncle Cesar?


Todd told me yesterday he will be there on Wednesday. Can you ask your brother to respond to my text about the TT-01 I sent him this week? If he doesn't want it, I need to pursue finding a buyer. Thanks!


----------



## Cesar

He says no thanks on the ttoguan.


----------



## Crue

Up for sale: TT-01 roller with full ball bearings & aluminum front hubs. I can include a motor and steering servo, as well as a body. I have several to choose from, both painted/unpainted, used/unused, with/without lights. The roller is basically all new except for the chassis and the front/rear bumpers. Minor scratches on those items. I can give you new bumpers is it's a problem.

Roller is $100 or b/o. Prices go up from there depending on what you want with it.


----------



## Crue

Well, it's official...Todd announced earlier today, the Tamiya Torque-tuned motor (#54358) will be the new motor for TT-01. This change goes into effect immediately. The new motor can be had for $15-20 and has more torque and more RPM's than the stock, silver can motor. The stock motor is still legal to run. Gearing will not need to be changed when switching to the Torque-tuned motor.

I water-dipped a couple this morning and the hardness of the brushes vary just as much as they do on the stock, silver can motor. The first motor only took about 5 minutes to break in, the second about 20 minutes.

Maximum amp draw is only 10A, so no need to upgrade batteries. The standard 25C Team Orion batteries most of us run are still more than enough for this class.

As of today, no one has ran this motor, so I don't have any feedback, but on paper, we should be getting similiar performance as the VTA class currently is.

This change ONLY applies to the TT-01 class! The Mini class will continue to run the stock, silver can motor.


----------



## tmaxx4life

do u ever have like a 17.5 touring car class?


----------



## Crue

tmaxx4life said:


> do u ever have like a 17.5 touring car class?


Yep, its called Rubber Stock.


----------



## tmaxx4life

oh well i need an associated touring car


----------



## Crue

Todd has also made a couple of revisions to the Mini class. You are now allowed to use ANY upgrade part, not just parts made by Tamiya or an aftermarket equivalent. Also, ball diffs are now also allowed.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

So how was the turnout on the opening day?


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> So how was the turnout on the opening day?


As what happens every year, at this time of the season, no one showed up, according to Todd. Tyler and I plan on being there this weekend and, I'm assuming, a few others, so we might have enough to race.

I spoke with Todd earlier this week and, I think, he has finally decided to push the start of the season next year out a little bit. No word yet on the official start date, but I would guess it to be at the end of October.


----------



## ssgdan

Crue
What do you plan on running tomorrow?


----------



## Crue

ssgdan said:


> Crue
> What do you plan on running tomorrow?


Tyler and I are both running the same classes this year, as last year, so TT-01 & Mini. Neither one of us are planning on running GT1 this year. I really don't plan on changing unless we could get a Rally class going.


----------



## mely

I should be in some time in november to run some laps with you guys
cant wait....


----------



## tmaxx4life

i picked up a tc3 and a new body just have to disassemble something else to build it


----------



## Crue

Sounds good guys!


----------



## Cesar

Pretty excited to race this Saturday.


----------



## Crue

Cesar said:


> Pretty excited to race this Saturday.


Tyler and I won't be able to make it, but hopefully, you guys have a good turnout.


----------



## ssgdan

I saw on the Hkbby-Sports facebook page that the race hours are changing. Races are supposes to start at 11am, with registration from 10 till 10:45.


----------



## Crue

ssgdan said:


> I saw on the Hkbby-Sports facebook page that the race hours are changing. Races are supposes to start at 11am, with registration from 10 till 10:45.


I questioned Todd on this. His response was start racing @ 11:30 at first, then transition to starting @ 11. This was discussed and agreed upon with Rex, from what I'm being told.


----------



## Crue

Who's racing this weekend???


----------



## Cesar

If anyone is curious here is a list of the classes currently ran at hobbysports

TT01 box stock electronics
Tamiya Mini coopers pretty open class except for the motor (silver can)
VTA
1/12 scale pan cars


----------



## Cesar

Hey guys remember four cars make a class. It would be nice to have class of stadium trucks and buggies, we have jumps too.


----------



## vondutch427

*Ready to Race!*

We plan to race today ( 12-8-12 ) in the TT01 class


----------



## Crue

vondutch427 said:


> We plan to race today ( 12-8-12 ) in the TT01 class


If that was a question, both TT-01 and Mini race every race day


----------



## Dillon & Co.

I'm planning on bringing Dillon up Saturday to race. Have there been any vta cars showing up?


----------



## Crue

Dillon & Co. said:


> I'm planning on bringing Dillon up Saturday to race. Have there been any vta cars showing up?


They haven't ran consistently, but the last time they ran, they were 5-6 cars. Check with the Vargas brothers, as they both run them. I talked to Todd today as well, keagan should have his too. 

Glad to hear you guys can make it back out! You've been missed!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Missed? Yeah I'm sure.


----------



## Crue

If anyone is interested, I listed my M-05 Mini, some chargers and a 10.5 Ballistic motor for sale. Check the For Sale Forum for more details. Thanks!


----------



## Crue

Who's racing this weekend??


----------



## Cesar

Did anyone happen to pick up a TT01 dogbone saturday?


----------



## Crue

Added some additional items for sale (TT-01 battery packs, receiver)


----------



## Robert421

Crue said:


> Well, it's official...Todd announced earlier today, the Tamiya Torque-tuned motor (#54358) will be the new motor for TT-01. This change goes into effect immediately. The new motor can be had for $15-20 and has more torque and more RPM's than the stock, silver can motor. The stock motor is still legal to run. Gearing will not need to be changed when switching to the Torque-tuned motor.
> 
> I water-dipped a couple this morning and the hardness of the brushes vary just as much as they do on the stock, silver can motor. The first motor only took about 5 minutes to break in, the second about 20 minutes.
> 
> What point do you believe is the time to remove the motors from the water? Is when the water turns grey? Thanks for the info


----------



## Crue

The best way is to look at the brushes with a flashlight


----------



## Robert421

Crue said:


> The best way is to look at the brushes with a flashlight


Thanks, I water dipped a silver can the other night and the water went grey within the first minute. I took it out and looked at the brushes and they looked short. I don't want that to happen to the new TT01 motors


----------



## Crue

Robert421 said:


> Thanks, I water dipped a silver can the other night and the water went grey within the first minute. I took it out and looked at the brushes and they looked short. I don't want that to happen to the new TT01 motors


The whole point of water dipping a motor is to break in the brushes. When they are new, the have ridges of the face of them that only contact the comm on the ridges. By breaking in the brushes, you are wearing those ridges down so the full face of the brushes are against the comm. Once you get to that point, stop.


----------



## Robert421

*VTA TC4 setup ?*

My TC4 is not performing up to par with the other VTA cars. I am looking for a good starting point of setup. If anyone running a TC4 in the VTA class would be willing to share their setup I would appreciate it.

I found out that i had a worn lefthand steering block, with that fixed I should have better luck with my VTA


----------



## Robert421

*Toyota 86*

OK, this is a dumb question, it the Toyota 86 a short wheelbase body? The reason I ask is because the a arms have to be assembled in reverse if the body is "short wheelbase" thanks

I found my answere here.
tamiyarcforums.com/forum/showthread.php?3882-TT-01-short-wheelbase-versions


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just to let you guys know, I will be your race director this weekend. I will pretty much run things like Todd does. Just want to make sure we have fun, and if something goes wrong, do not shoot the race director! LOL 

John


----------



## Irishman001

Hoping to finally get up there to race next weekend. You will know me I will be the one smashing the walls all the time lol.

Jason


----------



## Robert421

Irishman001 said:


> Hoping to finally get up there to race next weekend. You will know me I will be the one smashing the walls all the time lol.
> 
> Jason


Actually, you would be hitting me as i crashed into the wall lol


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Saturday*

Hey, I expect all you to drive perfect lines! lol I dont want to get down off the stand to start marshalling while keeping the races going! lol


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*

what classes do you guys race there ?

We have 4 -5 guys coming this sat. to race from MRCR.(michana raceway)

mike


----------



## xjyrg3u

TT-01, 12th scale, mini, as long as there are 4 for a class, we will race them!


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*



xjyrg3u said:


> TT-01, 12th scale, mini, as long as there are 4 for a class, we will race them!


Thanks, we run VTA and will have 4-6 showing up. One guy with a 1/12 scale. do you guys run 17.5 in 1/12 ?


----------



## Crue

Yes, 17.5 for 1/12 scale


----------



## xjyrg3u

Look forward to having you guys come on up! I know there are some guys with VTA cars as well up here...so expecting a large VTA class...


----------



## Crue

Wanted to give a shout out to John for doing a great job today, stepping in for Todd. He kept us moving along and we got done way early, which is much appreciated. 

Also, thanks to Joe and Mike for making the trip to race with us. We hope to see you guys back soon!


----------



## Nitro baby

Thanks,
We had a great time. The track, facility and hobby shop are awesome. All the racers were great and welcomed us. We will be back,maybe in 2 weeks with a few more guys

Mike


----------



## Irishman001

Sounds like a good turn out. Hope to be up there this next weekend.


----------



## Robert421

*Good racing in the Mini Class*

There was some good close racing in the Mini class, Jeff and Chris fighting it out in the main. Dan was looking good in his truck body. Those cars are fun to watch!


----------



## Crue

Robert421 said:


> There was some good close racing in the Mini class, Jeff and Chris fighting it out in the main. Dan was looking good in his truck body. Those cars are fun to watch!


They sure are fun to race as well!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks for the kind words Jeff..... hope to help out again!


----------



## Irishman001

Finally got my tt01 on the track for some practice Monday and let me tell you it sounded like a hockey game with me hitting everything haha. So if I do make it up to race Saturday I'm apologizing in advance lol.


----------



## Cesar

Can anyone help me find replacment steering post for a tt01e. Tamiya's website sucks big donkey dick.
Anyway this is what I have from the manual here is the long part number 9808016 and here is the short part number 58345.

I've googled them ebayed them and nothing all I know is that they are compatable with the ta05 worst case senario I'll pull them from jairos ta05 hehe.


----------



## Robert421

Cesar, the parts you want are 
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=9805684

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=9808016


----------



## Irishman001

Had a great time last week racing. Thanks again to everyone being so helpful with all my newb questions. Hope to be up there this weekend..


----------



## Robert421

*Vta*

How many of the vta drivers have a driver in their car?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> How many of the vta drivers have a driver in their car?


3 out of the 8 that ran yeterday


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> 3 out of the 8 that ran yeterday


do you happen to know if the three that did finished in the top 5?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> do you happen to know if the three that did finished in the top 5?


Yes they did.


----------



## Nitro baby

*USVTA nats*

The 3 of us that came this last sat all run the USVTA class at MRCR. We run this class exactly as the rules state on the www.usvintagetransam.com
web site. We all weigh 1550 Grams min, have esc's that are on the list and 5000 mah lipo"s (or smaller).

The drivers are inexpensive and cool. Also give everyone a chance to individualize your car more if you buy the unpainted one, then match him to your car.

Mike Hardin..(orange Camaro)

The blk car i was running in between heats is a USGT car ..listed below the USVTA rules. They run together at the big races.


----------



## Irishman001

That black nissan you had was hauling the mail out there! Loved all the vta cars, its cool seeing that body style.


----------



## Robert421

*VTA driver*



Dillon & Co. said:


> Yes they did.


I was just curious about that because some of the cars I saw when marshalling did not have a driver in them.


----------



## Cesar

I'm really digging the drivers I'd like to get one for my TT01 juan and VTA car.


----------



## Irishman001

How were the races today? I wish I could of went but I'm still waiting on my front hubs to come in for the tt01.


----------



## Robert421

Irishman001 said:


> How were the races today? I wish I could of went but I'm still waiting on my front hubs to come in for the tt01.


no racing today, just practice. I was there and the turnout was low so no classes ran.


----------



## Irishman001

I guess I didn't miss much haha. I think I might take my son up there tomorrow for practice with the 1/16 slashes. I want him to start racing with the kids on Sundays.


----------



## Cesar

Hey guys,

Just a heads up guys TT01 uprights are still on order at the hobbyshop.


----------



## Robert421

I just finished painting my TT01 body, so I should be ready to go next Saturday.


----------



## Nitro baby

Looks like a few of us MRCR guys will be back SAT.

slight change in plans , we can't make this sat. sorry


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> Looks like a few of us MRCR guys will be back SAT.


That would be cool.....I've been kicking around the idea of coming down to MRCR on Friday as well


----------



## Robert421

The races yesterday were great, makes me want to drive my cars more


----------



## Crue

I'm glad people showed up at the end and we were able to race. Good times as always!


----------



## Robert421

this week no races, just practice.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just as a FYI, I will be your race director this week! Looking for a fun time tomorrow! John


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Just as a FYI, I will be your race director this week! Looking for a fun time tomorrow! John


Glad someone got a hold of you. Tyler and I won't be making it this week. Hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Robert421

*racing*

I hope we can race tomorrow, with enough drivers showing up to race. I will be there


----------



## Robert421

*is the season over?*

only three drivers showed up... John said the season was over. If so, I would just go up to practice


----------



## Crue

Robert421 said:


> only three drivers showed up... John said the season was over. If so, I would just go up to practice


I wouldn't say the season is over yet. It is typical to have weeks that we don't race. The season usually goes through the end of march. Today was exceptionally bad because of several regulars not showing up. Granted, this year has had the lowest turnout of the last three. Weather also has a lot to do with turnout too


----------



## xjyrg3u

I didnt mean it like that... Jeff hit the nail on the head. It starts slowing town in March. More like a wait and see approach. Just depends on how many racers show up.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> I didnt mean it like that... Jeff hit the nail on the head. It starts slowing town in March. More like a wait and see approach. Just depends on how many racers show up.


no problem, I just was curious, I know that the turnout has been slow this year, I had all kinds of trouble getting out on Saturdays in 2012 because of work. See ya next Saturday


----------



## Robert421

*2013-14 season*

I hope we can get a good season going this fall, I hope to be racing my TT01


----------



## Irishman001

I will be back for racing in the fall. Not sure about the summer yet, just wish there was an outdoor track still.


----------



## Crue

Most of us run at Granger, IN but the M-40 track is also a great track to run at, especially is you live in the area. There is also a new track in Loughton that I've heard good things about.


----------



## Robert421

*usvta*

I am looking for a driver to put in my USVTA car, can anyone tell me what they used? My first driver I had to hack apart and screw it to the inside of the body a real hassle FYI I found a good driver from Black Star racing. Very little work required to fit it in the body


----------



## iceninja

*2013/2014 indoor carpet season.*

I know its early but this has been on my mind for a while now. I want to know what you racers that run at HS think of running only twice a month this coming indoor season? Due to low turn outs and most of our racers only being able to make it out twice a month anyways i thought this might be a time to discuss this issue.


----------



## Robert421

I will try to be out as often as possible. Last year was the pits as far as Saturday working and not being able to race. Just my thoughts peace


----------



## ssgdan

If racing is cut to 2 weekends a month you risk the chance of some racers never being able to make those 2 weekends.


----------



## Crue

ssgdan said:


> If racing is cut to 2 weekends a month you risk the chance of some racers never being able to make those 2 weekends.


Dan, I believe he is planning on scheduling the races on the weekends that the majority of racers show up, which is the weekends you, me and Tyler are there


----------



## xjyrg3u

Jeff, you pretty much hit the nail on the head. Rex and I were doing some brainstorming, maybe looking twice a month when most racers can make it. Also possibly thinking about doing a point series as well. Have one weekend as a points series race, and the other as regular club race. Of course there would be drops in the point series because we do know that not everyone can make every points race. Look how Gobles does their summer points. Something similar to that.

Also looking at trying to strengthen the VTA class, and possibly bring back stock touring car.


----------



## Robert421

*racing twice a month*

I will do my best to support the format that is agreed upon. The VTA class was pretty hot last year along with TT01. Touring stock was a fun class when it ran two years ago. Keep us posted on what is decided. peace


----------



## Dillon & Co.

If anyone is interested in running USGT this year...We have two cars set-up.


----------



## Robert421

I have a USGT car, not sure what spec's you are talking about.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

USGT Class Rules and Specifications


Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1200g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. FWD encouraged to use FWD bodies However, Can AM or IMSA style bodies, similar to 1/12 or 1/8 bodies are also discouraged NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted or belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Must used a nonmolded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

While the above is the ideal for this class, a track, event, or series may approve a premounted tire, slick tires being acceptable. A spoked wheel is encouraged if possible for premounted tires


Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.


Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs: 
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries


----------



## Robert421

My car does not have the brushless motor, other than that I am in. btw I have been looking for a 21.5/esc combo and outside of buying them separate, I have not found a good combo, any suggestions? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Not to sure on the combo myself....If it helps I do have a NIP 21.5 Ballisitc stator to get rid of.


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> Not to sure on the combo myself....If it helps I do have a NIP 21.5 Ballisitc stator to get rid of.


I don't need the stator, thanks anyway. I will keep looking for a combo deal. If I don't find one I will purchase the motor and esc separately

I picked up the combo on ebay, my car will be ready when the season starts. I might come up and practice sometime during the summer


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> Not to sure on the combo myself....If it helps I do have a NIP 21.5 Ballisitc stator to get rid of.


Do you still have this stator? I might be interested in buying it. I have a 21.5, but I need to change the stator out


----------



## Robert421

*Hobby-Sports going to every other weekend*

It must be official, at least if you believe Facebook. Hobby-Sports posted that they are going to race every other weekend this season.


----------



## xjyrg3u

its true....just remember, most of us have primary jobs, and for us to run it really takes away time from other things such as family. Probably going to get 3 guys rotating on the stand, and there are some format changes comming as well it looks like.


----------



## Robert421

*changes*

Can you give us an idea of what type of changes are going to take place? I understand about the job situation, it kept me from racing last year


----------



## xjyrg3u

Alot still up in the air.....going to be focusing more on the traditional onroad classes....VTA, GT, stock touring, etc...... and will try to get them in line with the national standards.


----------



## xjyrg3u

possible points series as well....


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Alot still up in the air.....going to be focusing more on the traditional onroad classes....VTA, GT, stock touring, etc...... and will try to get them in line with the national standards.


So, in other words, nearly everyone will need to buy new cars, electronics and equipment?


----------



## xjyrg3u

we are still going to run the tamiyas as well....dont worry, they arent going away..... so we will still do tt01, mini cooper, etc... Just the push is going to be on in the shop if you are going to buy a new car....go towards one of the other classes... 

We are one of the few tracks that do run mainly tt01. Unfortunately, really cant run them elsewhere unless a bunch of us go to a different track. We have a great group of established racers out there, and we do not want to turn our backs on them. But to grow the track, we need to also push more of the other classes which other tracks run more often. 

Long story short, somethings gotta change for the track to stay relevent and profitable. The track is not very profitable unfortunately, and we need to bring in new racers and grow the crowds. We will not forget who has supported us, and will continue to run your favorite classes as well....


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> we are still going to run the tamiyas as well....dont worry, they arent going away..... so we will still do tt01, mini cooper, etc... Just the push is going to be on in the shop if you are going to buy a new car....go towards one of the other classes...
> 
> We are one of the few tracks that do run mainly tt01. Unfortunately, really cant run them elsewhere unless a bunch of us go to a different track. We have a great group of established racers out there, and we do not want to turn our backs on them. But to grow the track, we need to also push more of the other classes which other tracks run more often.
> 
> Long story short, somethings gotta change for the track to stay relevent and profitable. The track is not very profitable unfortunately, and we need to bring in new racers and grow the crowds. We will not forget who has supported us, and will continue to run your favorite classes as well....


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## xjyrg3u

no problems! Just want to make sure we keep the track open and profitable! Last thing we went is for that track area to be classified and unprofitable and be turned into warehouse space for the shop.....


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> no problems! Just want to make sure we keep the track open and profitable! Last thing we went is for that track area to be classified and unprofitable and be turned into warehouse space for the shop.....


I agree, but I also think that some changes need to come from Management as well. Possibly reducing the entry fees and supporting the racers would be a nice change


----------



## Robert421

*off topic, setup question*

it is cool


----------



## xjyrg3u

Trust me Jeff.... Already working on it!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> Do you still have this stator? I might be interested in buying it. I have a 21.5, but I need to change the stator out


Yes Robert I still have the stator.


----------



## Robert421

Dillion, I bought a 21.5 and esc, so I don't need the stator, but thanks anyway. I should have my gt car ready for the season. See you there


----------



## WarpWind

Not to be a buttinski, but have you thought of doing what Michiana does? They run the onroad classes, then set out their jumps and run buggies and short courses. Just about doubles their turn outs running the two together. For the Short Courses they use ProLine Streetfighters so they don't harm the carpet anymore than a touring car. Just a thought. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Definately being considered.... if we can get enough interest, I would be all about it. We do have some jumps we can set out as well. Only thing that worries me is we would have to do the street tire thing, and afraid racers will not want to spend $45 on new tires....


----------



## ssgdan

Looks like there has been a lot of talk about bringing back other classes. Don't forget about 1/12th and 1/10th pan cars, we ran stock classes of both a few years ago. As for running stadium trucks, I feel anything greater than 1/16th will be to big for our track, not against that at all Ihave the traxxas 1/16 scale revo, slash and rally that I would race if possible. I know we have gotten more relaxed in the Mini's but think opening it up to any manufactures 1/12th mini front, rear, or 4 wheel drive setups and a motor limit brushed or brush less instead of a spec motor would be a nice change. I am 80% sure I am done with TT01. As for VTA or GT, I am in but think drivers should be optional as long as min weight is met. I personally don't want to deal with them. Classes I would like to see run regularly again are:
Rubber stock
Foam stock
1/12th scale pan
1/10th scale pan (world GT) NO OVAL!!!
Mini's
VTA
GT

Oh and if racing is twice a month say every 1st or 3rd weekend that is not going to work as well for most of us with restrictions as a simple every other weekend would.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Amen! And if it makes you feel better, i just picked up a crc carpet knife!


----------



## xjyrg3u

And I do agree with you on the driver setup for VTA, I would not enforce that. Definately some changes comming. I have talked to both Rex and Lee on this, and they seem to be on board. Also, we are looking at a small 3 person committee to run this with myself, possibly Todd, and one other person. Also the program will be ran similar to the day I ran races last year if you were around when I was there. 20 minutes between heats, a few minutes between races, but not just sitting there waiting all day. And I hope I will be a very involved announcer and racer!


----------



## ssgdan

The only issue with shortening the time between races is for those of us that run 2 or 3 classes. If 2 of our races are back to back it makes us rush to switch radios, swap out a transponder, plug in a battery get a body on, etc. A big reason we run as many classes as we do (which makes more money for the track) is because most of us are running multiple classes. It is not easy to balance racers and classes so that they do not go back to back, the easiest remedy is to guarantee at least 5 minutes between races. Plus it gives the director/announcer enough time to coerce people into marshalling.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, of course...... totally agree with you, its when everyone just sits around, and we are ready to go is where I have a problem. I just ask that when you are there, if you need to recharge, put your batteries on as soon as possible, dont wait til 10 minutes before a race. I always try to use common sense rules. If you need longer, of course thats OK. BTW, I am trying to get second and third entry fees lowered from 7.50 to 5.00 as well to be in line with other places. And had a long talk with Todd the other night, and he seems to be on board with this as well.  I am all bout trying to keep this fun, relaxed, but not there til 5 every race day.


----------



## Robert421

I would like to see a little less tight corners on the track. Don't get me wrong, racing through a tight corner is "cool". I think that if the setup of the track is to technical that might turn away some drivers. Just my opinion, not meant to hurt anyone


----------



## xjyrg3u

Definitely appreciate the feedback!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Haven't raced your track in many years, during the winter I race VTA but don't use the driver. But I am not into alot of enforced rules either. 

So my question is, If I use a 25.5 with any blinky speed controller and a VTA body. Does that work for your track? If not what needs to be changed? 

I live right in the middle between your track and another, last year their VTA had an average of 10 each race, how was your turn out?

John these are questions I would ask you in person, but I know I would forget before our next race.


----------



## ssgdan

Last year VTA had a slow start, I want to say we averaged around 6 cars. Besides the body, motor and ESC, we run the HPI tires. I don't have the part # right now. John or Cesar might be able to get it faster since they work at the shop....on Sundays.


----------



## Robert421

I plan on running VTA, stock touring if it runs and TT01. When does the season start? I need to put in some serious practice time soon.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Haven't raced your track in many years, during the winter I race VTA but don't use the driver. But I am not into alot of enforced rules either.
> 
> So my question is, If I use a 25.5 with any blinky speed controller and a VTA body. Does that work for your track? If not what needs to be changed?
> 
> I live right in the middle between your track and another, last year their VTA had an average of 10 each race, how was your turn out?
> 
> John these are questions I would ask you in person, but I know I would forget before our next race.


Well Dillon may require you to put a little rubber duck in your car but if everything else is up to par you should be fine. It sure would be nice to have 10+ VTA cars to show up on a Saturday.


----------



## Robert421

I forgot to mention the GT class, my car should be ready for the season


----------



## xjyrg3u

Don, your going to be fine..... I am going to run a VTA car myself as well, I mainly want the VTA tires, body, and a 25.5 motor. I really want to put the focus on fun this winter as well with a more streamlined program.


----------



## Mowell

My thoughts on growing and increasing the turn out would be to setup a nice On-Line registration area. Make it have a drop down box with all the possible race classes and possible race weekends. Have the online registration cost be discounted if you preregister a week or so ahead of time. Have it setup to have a online registration deadline of the Wednesday before racing. If enough racers preregister a text or email could be sent to let people know that racing is happening or vice versa if the numbers aren't met. If not enough racers preregister their race cost can be refunded or forwarded towards another race date.

Having this process automated and streamlined can help decrease the workload on the race director, the front shop area, and benefit racers that have showed up to race only to find out there isn't any racing.


----------



## ssgdan

I do not think the online regestering will work here. The cost to setup and manage it will not be covered by management/owners. I race every other weekend pretty consistently, I would not pre register because I try to run as many classes as possible and will run a class that may be cut from that days program if there are not 3 drivers.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> Well Dillon may require you to put a little rubber duck in your car but if everything else is up to par you should be fine. It sure would be nice to have 10+ VTA cars to show up on a Saturday.


I have a rubber ruck I could put in there, LOL.

I have the VTA tires already a couple of sets. I have a USGT also but not sure about running that this year. Yeah I like having two heats makes it fun.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

xjyrg3u said:


> Don, your going to be fine..... I am going to run a VTA car myself as well, I mainly want the VTA tires, body, and a 25.5 motor. I really want to put the focus on fun this winter as well with a more streamlined program.


great idea, I play by the rules but have burnt up two speedos this summer and I want to use my Orion and it has blinky. That is why I asked about rules, the worse thing is to get some place and find out you can't race because of a technicality.


----------



## ssgdan

We have never run a USGT class at Hobby-Sports. We tried to get a watered down version Todd came up with called GT-1. He and I were the only ones to set cars up for it and we practiced together. They were really close and fun. Ran a tamiya black can motor and I think a cheap-o Duratrax brushed ESC. Cars moved pretty good. If there are enough people that want to run a USGT class with open ESC I am in as I will only have to buy a motor. 21.5 right?


----------



## Robert421

The GT class I think that we should run the 21.5. I have tamiya black can motor and the Duratrax brushed ESC, but I would like to run the USGT class. I know that the driver of the USVTA class has caused problems so I would not want to push everyone on the rules. I think the brushless motors and esc's are easier to use, but I know that the cost would cause more problems. Please let me know if we don't run the USGT, but run the GT-1 class


----------



## ssgdan

I would not worry to much about not being allowed to race. Other divers will eye ball and ask about your setup, but in my 8 years of racing experience at Hobby Sports we have only half ass gone thru tech once for the TT-01 class 2 seasons ago. Even then it was pretty much just a silver can and weight check. People need to remember we are just club racing here it's an honor system. As far as I know we have nothing to do with ROAR.


----------



## Robert421

*Practice*

Went to Hobby-Sports.com and practiced with my TT01, VTA, 17.5 touring and GT cars. The track had a very simple setup, but I was still able to work out some issues with my cars.


----------



## Cesar

Nvm don't want to sell it anymore.


----------



## slicky2300

So I have been trying to get my TT01 car set back up and I'm unclear on the actual rules, i know what the class use to be but there are a lot of mixed answers. Also I would like to run more then that class but just the same as the TT01 class I dont know the rules to go by. I am a former racer that knows how the racing use to be set up but as of a newcomer i would have no idea what to do maybe a little/a lot of help from track runners and Hobby-Sports.com shold be taken into consideration soon...... Race season starts in less than a month right?


----------



## Robert421

*VTA racers*

I am curious what gear FDR the other racers in the VTA class are running? I am shooting for around 4.0 or close to it myself. I also would like to know what chassis are being used. I have a TC4 and a TC5 setup for this class


----------



## ssgdan

Couple of changes made last season for TT-01 allowed the use of the Tamiya torque tuned motor and Tamiya x-pattern treaded tires. Still have to used the spec Tamiya ESC. Any servo and radio gear is allowed. Most people are running the Tamiya Super Mini Oil filled shocks, Tamiya aluminum drive shaft, and turnbuckles for toe in/out adjustment (turnbuckles can be any manufacturer). Amy motor cooling fans or heat sinks are allowed. I believe we are running the 22T pinion. The rules were posted on michiganrc.net but that site went belly-up and I never printed them off. Todd should still have a copy, and there used to be some in the rotating brochure rack at Hobby-Sports. This year I am focusing on other classes if we have the participation, I will only run TT-01 if I have to.


----------



## ssgdan

Last season everything from TC-4 to TC-6.1 worlds was run in VTA. More 6.0 and 6.1's were turning up towards the end I believe. There may have been a couple HPI Pro-4's on occasion. According to the free app on my phone my FDR was 3.2. I never changed my timing from factory and there were guys faster than me.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

ssgdan said:


> Last season everything from TC-4 to TC-6.1 worlds was run in VTA. More 6.0 and 6.1's were turning up towards the end I believe. There may have been a couple HPI Pro-4's on occasion. According to the free app on my phone my FDR was 3.2. I never changed my timing from factory and there were guys faster than me.


I have both a TC4 and a 6.1, question for your FDR are you slow out of turns but fast in the straightaways with that? I was close to 3.8 and thought the car was quick where I raced. just can't hold that perfect line.


----------



## ssgdan

I have my throttle travel turned down quite a bit on my transmitter. I get a dually turn it up as needed thru the qualifiers if I am running all right. If it was just us local hackers racing I usually finished first or second in the main if the michiana boys showed up I was second or third in the main. I ran neutral timing and the fast guys advanced theirs. I was quick enough out of the corners. My FDR calc may be off. I measured my rear tires at 2.65 inches diameter and my fronts were 2.52 inches diameter, I out 2.6 in the app. I could not get my old TC 4 to hook up at all in VTA so I bought the 6.1 worlds and love it. I will run the 6.0 in rubber stock if we run the class. I am planning on setting op my T.O.P. Photon as my USGT car since there has been some talk about that class. I need an FDR for USGT.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Dan I would imagine the FDR on a 21.5 is going to vary depending on what motor you have. As for Dillon's Vta we gear that between 3.6-3.9 FDR with full timing.

As far as USGT goes we do have 2 cars ready to go with 21.5's and will be running them this season.

As far as rules go for VTA and USGT...Dillon and I build his cars to the rules (minus the pink haired driver figure named Corkey) listed on www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/‎ not to force them on others but to make sure we can run at any track at any time.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> Dan I would imagine the FDR on a 21.5 is going to vary depending on what motor you have. As for Dillon's Vta we gear that between 3.6-3.9 FDR with full timing.
> 
> As far as USGT goes we do have 2 cars ready to go with 21.5's and will be running them this season.
> 
> As far as rules go for VTA and USGT...Dillon and I build his cars to the rules (minus the pink haired driver figure named Corkey) listed on www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/‎ not to force them on others but to make sure we can run at any track at any time.


New rule....all cars must now have a pink hair driver named Corkey..... 
:tongue:


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just to make it official. I am going to be running the track this year. Please if you have any questions, compliments, complaints... Feel free to email or PM me! Looking forward to having a great year! Schedule to be determined, and looks like twice a month. If you guys have any requests of dates to race, please let me know. I am thinking first race in early November, and going to try to get a big trophy race in Jan or Feb. There are going to be changes, but I want to keep this fun for everyone, and not worry if someone has a wrong hub in TT01 or similar. Also really want to grow VTA, and have an official sanctioned GT class. 

Looking forward to a great winter racing season! Please contact me with questions, concerns, or anything else!

John Rosselott


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> New rule....all cars must now have a pink hair driver named Corkey.....
> :tongue:


New rule supersedes old rule....All car owners must come up with their own little driver dude! Rubber Duck and Corkey already spoken for! lol


----------



## ssgdan

If drivers are required, I will have a number of cars for sale in the pits the first day of racing.


----------



## xjyrg3u

ssgdan said:


> If drivers are required, I will have a number of cars for sale in the pits the first day of racing.


Dan, are you telling me that your kids will not donate some barbie dolls to fit in your cars? :dude:


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> If drivers are required, I will have a number of cars for sale in the pits the first day of racing.


I highly doubt they will ever be required here.


----------



## ssgdan

I just don't like them. I also don't care much about body requirements. If I wanted detail and realism I would be building static models and putting them in a display case, maybe painting tiny figurines under a magnifying glass. This is Radio Control Car Racing, get the damn things on the track, drive them hard and fast, put them into a wall on occasion and try again.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dont worry bout it Dan.. Not worried about a driver in VTA or USGT.... As long as you have a body, tires, and motor, then you are fine in my book.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I just don't like them. I also don't care much about body requirements. If I wanted detail and realism I would be building static models and putting them in a display case, maybe painting tiny figurines under a magnifying glass. This is Radio Control Car Racing, get the damn things on the track, drive them hard and fast, put them into a wall on occasion and try again.


John I think that's exactly what he is saying Lmao. Dan I take it your up for running USGT this season and maybe putting Dillon in the wall on occasion?


----------



## ssgdan

If Dillon has gotten any faster, I won't have a chance to put him in the wall. 

I stopped at the shop today to see if they had any 21.5 motors for USGT, they had one, a discontinued Orion model that was not ROAR approved. I had bad luck with Novak motors last season. Any recommendations before I order a Tekin?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

We ran Dillon's car only once last year with Jim's tekin and it ran well but he will be running the Reedy. The Reedy, Tekin and Novak all seemed to be popular.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I will also try to get some base common sense rules for the classes we will run as well... I am not going to be a stickler to most of the governing body rules. I will be loosening things up in tt01. Will want to keep same tires, bodies, motors, etc...., but if you want aluminum hubs, etc..., well its your money! As long as is does not give a obvious competitive advantage. Since I will be the final say on what flies, I will not be racing that class so there be any bias..... Let me know what you guys prefer to keep it fun!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

6 foot minimum lane width!!!!


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> 6 foot minimum lane width!!!!


I second that!

And can we get some small sand bags or the like to keep track barriers in place?


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> I second that!
> 
> And can we get some small sand bags or the like to keep track barriers in place?


I will add a 3rd to that!


----------



## slicky2300

hey guys im looking at getting into another class and im thinking the GT class but when i look up rules online they say 17.5 for motor and u guys are all saying 21.5 i thought the point of the classes was to be the same as everyone else am i missing something? please shed some light on this thank you


----------



## Robert421

slicky2300 said:


> hey guys im looking at getting into another class and im thinking the GT class but when i look up rules online they say 17.5 for motor and u guys are all saying 21.5 i thought the point of the classes was to be the same as everyone else am i missing something? please shed some light on this thank you


Hi, if you look up the usvta rules, you will find in the usgt class section it talks about the 21.5 motor. At Hobby-Sports we run the stock touring car class with a 17.5 motor


----------



## ssgdan

To be clear on rules for classes that we want to run at Hobby-Sports, it would be beneficial for new and returning racers to have the class rules readily available. Having a racers section on the stores website would be great if maintained. Another resource is the stores Facebook page. In the notes section the rules for each class we have a high probability of running should be available. And lately this forum has been a tool but unless the information is out for all those that may be interested to find we will not pull in the new racers we need. And of course the staff at the store needs to be able to answer a potential racers questions in person or on the phone. Flyers are great but require a trip to the store. A write up can be prepared for staff to noise on the phone. Racers do not want to hear that we will run anything with street tires. They want to know that what they have will be raced, or what changes they need in order to race.

It is better to give someone the information they need rather than telling them to go somewhere else to get it.


----------



## xjyrg3u

*track rules 2013*

ask and you shall receive! Subject to review!


----------



## xjyrg3u

VTA

4 wheel drive touring car chassis
USVTA approved body
HPI VTA Wheels (#4793 and #4797)
25.5T Brushless motor
“Blinky” ESC
2C LiPo Hard Case

5 minute qualifiers/8 minute main

USGT

4wd or FWD sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension
Any 190mm or 200MM body
Any treaded tires
“Blinky” ESC with 21.5T Brushless motor
2C Lipo Hard Case

6 minute qualifiers/8 minute main

TT01

Any Tamiya TT01 chassis (regular, E, or D)
Silver can motor, kit esc
Kit tires, or Tamiya semi-treds
Standard Pinion/Spur Combo (Everyone runs same gear ratio)
Aluminum upgrades ARE ALLOWED (knuckles, etc….)
Fans on motor are allowed as well.
Tamiya body

Mini Cooper

TBD Will follow spirit of previous classes ran in last few years.

Stock Touring Car

Roar Rules (17.5T motor, “blinky” esc)
Rubber tires

12th Scale
17.5T "Blinky" Roar Rules

*Rules are subject to track management. Track management has final say on all rules.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> ask and you shall receive! Subject to review!


OK good start.

BUT, For the blast two seasons I have been running ABC Hobby Mini's and have no intention of going back to a Tamiya kit. In fact I just ordered the rear wheel drive ABC mini since some people were running m-06's last season. So on any given Saturday I would lime to have the option of running my front, rear, or four wheel drive mini as was allowed the last 2 seasons. I run the same motor and even Tamiya tires.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Hope that helps, and Dan, I totally agree with you. I will see if i can get access to the main website, or heck, even start my own with this info. 

I thought these rules were pretty "loose" to say the least. I just want to focus on the fun aspect of racing, and not get into a lot of fighting. I believe with these rules we kept the spirit of the classes without handcuffing anyone.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, that will not be a problem....like I said, everything is subject to review, but, I wanted to just get some basics out there. I have never ran a mini, so I figured there were going to be some changes.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, that will not be a problem....like I said, everything is subject to review, but, I wanted to just get some basics out there. I have never ran a mini, so I figured there were going to be some changes.


We forgot about 1/12 scale.....Mine is set up with single cell lipo and a 17.5.


----------



## xjyrg3u

My bad, but exactly what i was thinking as well!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Hopefully you see I am pretty open and loose on the rules, and I want them out early so we all have time to review them.


----------



## slicky2300

jon thax for the write up on the rules we defiantly need a way to get that out to any and all racers.


----------



## WarpWind

xjyrg3u said:


> I am thinking first race in early November..


Oh man, I was hoping you start a little sooner. Like this weekend. Really missing racing on carpet. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Bill, we will see....I am still waiting on my job schedule for the winter....most have said they prefer to wait til November to give them a break from the offroad season, but we will see......


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> New rule supersedes old rule....All car owners must come up with their own little driver dude! Rubber Duck and Corkey already spoken for! lol


Now wait a minute, who took rubber duck? That is infringement rights. Those who call themselves Duck get that name. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

And just because I run an Associated touring car does not mean I am changing my name!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

xjyrg3u said:


> Hope that helps, and Dan, I totally agree with you. I will see if i can get access to the main website, or heck, even start my own with this info.
> 
> I thought these rules were pretty "loose" to say the least. I just want to focus on the fun aspect of racing, and not get into a lot of fighting. I believe with these rules we kept the spirit of the classes without handcuffing anyone.


Great news!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

John reading that you aren't starting until November, I need to see how my coaching schedule works. I coach HS bowling that has matches on Saturday. But after March 1 I get back into racing. But it sounds like you have a good start on running a good program.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Now wait a minute, who took rubber duck? That is infringement rights. Those who call themselves Duck get that name. :thumbsup:


You get to be Rubber Duck but only if there is one in the car.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Hey John are you allowing any 25.5 motor in VTA? I'm not sure if your aware of it but Fantom makes one that i'm sure the Novaks won"t stand a chance.

Also where is the rule that states the shortest guy gets a one lap head start (just in case Dan runs him into the wall)?


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Hey John are you allowing any 25.5 motor in VTA? I'm not sure if your aware of it but Fantom makes one that i'm sure the Novaks won"t stand a chance.
> 
> Also where is the rule that states the shortest guy gets a one lap head start (just in case Dan runs him into the wall)?


I know that I hit a lot of walls, but do I really put other people into the walls a lot? I admittedly have done in once in purpose, other than that time it has been purely by accident.


----------



## Robert421

I guess if we are not starting until November, I can get in some quality practice time. Just wish I did not have to dodge the Hobby shops rental cars lol 

Thanks for the rules John, I have them saved on my computer.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> Hey John are you allowing any 25.5 motor in VTpA? I'm not sure if your aware of it but Fantom makes one that i'm sure the Novaks won"t stand a chance.
> 
> Also where is the rule that states the shortest guy gets a one lap head start (just in case Dan runs him into the wall)?


I would prefer the novaks, but not going to prohibit if it is a relativly new to racing racer...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I know that I hit a lot of walls, but do I really put other people into the walls a lot? I admittedly have done in once in purpose, other than that time it has been purely by accident.


Just messing with you Dan


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Now wait rubbing isn't racing? then I doubt if we will see Kevin H. here. LOL


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Don, not when your grumpy Ol'man does the body work. 

Hey John it would probably be a better fit to run a Fatom powered VTA car in with the USGT cars. The car would be perfectly legal and wouldn't create any advantage over a built to spec VTA.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> I would prefer the novaks, but not going to prohibit if it is a relativly new to racing racer...


I think that we should all use the same motor, as in the VTA rules. If we start changing 1 thing pretty soon it would no longer be a VTA class. I have Novak motors and if the motor issue is opened up to other manufactures then why not let us put racing slicks? I think you can see it would soon be way out of hand. These are just my thoughts, if you have a valid reason for changing motor manufacture, then let's hear it.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I will be asking for the novak motors, but why i put the rule the way it is so that if someone comes in, is a newbie, and has a 25.5T motor by hobby king, there is no way I am going to say sorry, you cant race until you have the novak. We are our own raceway and will focus on fun. Also this is where common sense comes in to play. Obviously the Fantom 25.5 is not legal, lets get that out the way right now. But no way am i going to turn down a first timer who has a motor other than a novak. Common sense has to prevail here. If you are a regular, then I would expect you not to take advantage of the rules and throw a fantom in. Thats why I put in that little clause where track management has final say in all rules and decisions. Those worst case situations will not be allowed at the track. But we do have to keep the rules loose as well to get new racers in, and will "nudge" them into the proper product. The rules are not written in stone for a reason. But if someone decides to take advantage of that, then I will be having a private discussion with that racer, and what is expected of them when racing in the class.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> I will be asking for the novak motors, but why i put the rule the way it is so that if someone comes in, is a newbie, and has a 25.5T motor by hobby king, there is no way I am going to say sorry, you cant race until you have the novak. We are our own raceway and will focus on fun. Also this is where common sense comes in to play. Obviously the Fantom 25.5 is not legal, lets get that out the way right now. But no way am i going to turn down a first timer who has a motor other than a novak. Common sense has to prevail here. If you are a regular, then I would expect you not to take advantage of the rules and throw a fantom in. Thats why I put in that little clause where track management has final say in all rules and decisions. Those worst case situations will not be allowed at the track. But we do haive to keep the rules loose as well to get new racers in, and will "nudge" them into the proper product. The rules are not written in stone for a reason. But if someone decides to take advantage of that, then I will be having a private discussion with that racer, and what is expected of them when racing in the class.


Good call John. As we bring in more racers that consistently show up we can zero in on the specifics. Right now getting participation numbers up is important.


----------



## Robert421

I have no problem with the loose rules. I think John covered the issue very well.


----------



## ssgdan

Since we are talking motors and there seems to be some real interest in USGT this year, maybe someone could lean on shop management to stock a few 21.5 ROAR approved motors. The only 21.5's in stock are discontinued non ROAR approved Orions. I want to support the shop in order to support the track. But if the shop does not stock what the track racers want that can't happen. Special orders are OK but I like to see and hold what I am getting. And if it's gotta be ordered I can probably find it somewhere else cheaper or comparably priced. I can take my money somewhere else but this is where we can help price the extended income of the track. Also in that thought, I have been told in the past the shop does not track what racers spend to support their addictions. Maybe a little check sheet by the registers for staff to out in dollars spent on items to be used on the track can drive that point home. Heck they track individual spend for the rewards program, one more key stroke at time of sales can't hurt.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, I will definately pass that on to Lee to see if I can get some roar legal 21.5T motors in.... any particular brand at all?


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, I will definately pass that on to Lee to see if I can get some roar legal 21.5T motors in.... any particular brand at all?


I am not super picky, All my brushless stuff is Novak and Tekin. I am willing to try others if I hear or see that they work well. I have had better luck with Novak ESC than with their motors. I have never had an issue with Tekin stuff, cept the solder posts are too close together for my level of soldering skill.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Talked to Lee tonight, Novak is the easiest for us to get motor wise. Advised on getting ballistics in 17.5T, 21.5T, and 25.5T. So hopefully later next week we will have some in the showcase....


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks guys for the understanding on the rules. As you can see, I try to provide a "why" as well for them.


----------



## Crue

Personally, I think the biggest thing that needs to be worked out is what weekends will you be running this season? I understand it will be twice a month, but will it be every other weekend or first and third weekend? The reason for asking is, some people, including myself have kids. Myself and my son race on the weekends I have him, which is every other. Last season, with attendance being the lowest I've seen since I got back into racing, we only raced on the weekends that my son and I were there and Dan, as we were making up nearly half the racers. If the decision is made to race first and third weekend of the month, and unless something has drastically changed from last year, you won't be having a race season this year because you won't have enough racers. You MAY have enough for one class (VTA), but will the owners want to tie up the track for one class of 3-5 guys to run? Again, based on previous experience, I highly doubt it. 

Until this is decided, for me personally, I don't care what the rules are as there is a big chance I, and my son, won't be racing.


----------



## ssgdan

Crue said:


> Personally, I think the biggest thing that needs to be worked out is what weekends will you be running this season? I understand it will be twice a month, but will it be every other weekend or first and third weekend? The reason for asking is, some people, including myself have kids. Myself and my son race on the weekends I have him, which is every other. Last season, with attendance being the lowest I've seen since I got back into racing, we only raced on the weekends that my son and I were there and Dan, as we were making up nearly half the racers. If the decision is made to race first and third weekend of the month, and unless something has drastically changed from last year, you won't be having a race season this year because you won't have enough racers. You MAY have enough for one class (VTA), but will the owners want to tie up the track for one class of 3-5 guys to run? Again, based on previous experience, I highly doubt it.
> 
> Until this is decided, for me personally, I don't care what the rules are as there is a big chance I, and my son, won't be racing.


I have the same concern Jeff and have voiced it to John. I went over the calendar the other night, if it is the 1st and 3rd Saturday of each month I would miss November and April but the rest of the time race days actually line up with my availability. I was also thinking about getting a babysitter (grandpa) to help in November of it looks like people will show up.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I understand your concern guys. I will tell you it will not be every other weekend right up front, but I an going to try my best to be on weekends you giys are available. I am not going to automically going 1st and 3rd. I have the track twice a month. I cant make everyone happy all the time, but I am going to come up with a schedule that works for the majority.....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

So what your saying is the track is only open for racing 2 times a month around a birthday party schedule?


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> I understand your concern guys. I will tell you it will not be every other weekend right up front, but I an going to try my best to be on weekends you giys are available. I am not going to automically going 1st and 3rd. I have the track twice a month. I cant make everyone happy all the time, but I am going to come up with a schedule that works for the majority.....


When will the schedule be available?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> So what your saying is the track is only open for racing 2 times a month around a birthday party schedule?


unfortunately it all comes down to money.....


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Schedule for 2013*

OK guys. I know you want a schedule. So this is what I came up with, and I think it will be suitable to most schedules. Since the year always starts out slow, I am going to start October and November out racing once a month, then starting in December going twice a month. I know not everyone will be happy, but this is a compromise which I think works out for the best.

October 26
November 23
December 7
December 21

I will reevaluate for Jan-April.

Please let me know in a PM if something does not work out. These are not set in stone as of yet.....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> OK guys. I know you want a schedule. So this is what I came up with, and I think it will be suitable to most schedules. Since the year always starts out slow, I am going to start October and November out racing once a month, then starting in December going twice a month. I know not everyone will be happy, but this is a compromise which I think works out for the best.
> 
> October 26
> November 23
> December 7
> December 21
> 
> I will reevaluate for Jan-April.
> 
> Please let me know in a PM if something does not work out. These are not set in stone as of yet.....


Cool....We're in


----------



## slicky2300

I dont feel that a small race season like that is anyway to get the new racers i, if you look at it there might be 10 race day, if your starting from nothing to build a car and race your looking at $100 a week just to race a car ( if you dont break ) that just doesnt make any sense they will not have birthday partys every other sat the never do not when i worked there for 3 year not now its not goin to happen and also one race a month is pointless it will force the little amount of interest else wheres. I really want to race but for the amount of races that might be happening I might go dirt. sorry if I have offended anyone just my thoughts, I hope something changes for the positive!


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> OK guys. I know you want a schedule. So this is what I came up with, and I think it will be suitable to most schedules. Since the year always starts out slow, I am going to start October and November out racing once a month, then starting in December going twice a month. I know not everyone will be happy, but this is a compromise which I think works out for the best.
> 
> October 26
> November 23
> December 7
> December 21
> 
> I will reevaluate for Jan-April.
> 
> Please let me know in a PM if something does not work out. These are not set in stone as of yet.....


Could you post the schedule on the Facebook page and the store website? We need to get the word out and if possible the reasoning. Is it possible that if we get a better more consistent turnout early we can get more race days? To all the other guys out there that might have raced offroad at facilities that do not have an indoor season, can you spread the word that we are looking for racers? See if flyers can be posted maybe. I have never done offroad so don't have the connections.


----------



## ssgdan

What happens if we have enough people show up on a non race day, pay our 8 dollars to practice with as many cars as we want and just race on our own?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Justin, understand where you are going to come from. I did speak to other tracks, and it looks like they had better luck with quality over quantity. As we get more into it, there will be more races..... 

Dan, I am definitely going to spread the word on this.... Fliers are going to be made. Will be passed out at the store, other tracks as well. I am looking even to start a new website as well with this info as well, and will not forget about Facebook either.....


----------



## xjyrg3u

ssgdan said:


> What happens if we have enough people show up on a non race day, pay our 8 dollars to practice with as many cars as we want and just race on our own?


Have at it!


----------



## slicky2300

quality over quantity? One race a month isnt either one of those, on average we race 5 months steadily and out of the 5 months were talking using 2 months "getting started" when instead we could use the first month (October) getting the pace going and seeing what kind of turn outs were going to have then we can decide based on the amount of people when and how often we race. If we all pitch in any way we can and advertise the track and racing the remainder of this month and start racing the beginning of Oct. maybe this year will be different maybe we will get a lot of racers then we can prove to rex and lee that we can make it profitable for us to race every weekend. Also just to add this in i will be giving anything i can to race at Hobby-sports.com this season I will be practicing this Wed on the 11th I'm goin to try to get there early and be there till close if anyone wants to practice and can make it


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Spread the word during off road? We do that and 99% say bring the clay back.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I wish we could! lol


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Spread the word during off road? We do that and 99% say bring the clay back.


It went to carpet because there was a vote and that was what the racers at the time wanted. It would not hurt a bunch of ******* hackers to expand their horizons and their skill set.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

As you know we run on road down in Mishawaka as well. They pull out jumps and few minutes later they are running off road. On any given Friday I bet they have a good 75 entries between on road and off road. I have 2 on road cars and 2 off road.....Right there is 4 entries and $30 bucks


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> As you know we run on road down in Mishawaka as well. They pull out jumps and few minutes later they are running off road. On any given Friday I bet they have a good 75 entries between on road and off road. I have 2 on road cars and 2 off road.....Right there is 4 entries and $30 bucks


So if you run at a facility that is running on-road and off-road on the same track, I have to assume they have carpet. I also must assume that your 2 on-road cars are not the only ones there. The individuals you are racing on-road against are the ones you should be talking to, and there argument to bring back clay is invalid.

I am ready to race 8 on-road classes right now, if I repair my TT-01 that will make 9. I normally run 2 to 3 classes more than that for one person is just to much in one day. BUT, I will gladly run a class I normally don't if I have the means in order to get a class going if only 2 or 3 others are in that class. IF you want to bring jumps in and mix in some off-road vehicles lets do it, but the size of our track is going to limit what can run. 1/10th scale short course is to big, anything open wheel is going to break a lot. If people are interested why not bring out the 1/14 and 1/16 scale options that are available. We can run 1/16th slash again, I like the 1/14 Losi vehicles. I am not one to limit what we can run with what we have available, but to ask to bring back clay limits what we can do, it does not open it up.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks everyone for your understanding! I believe have spoke to most of you and now you understand where I am comming from!


----------



## Robert421

I have been at Hobby-Sports for the last two Saturdays and I had the track all to myself. Some good practice and tune time. If anyone wants to come out on Saturday, I will be there.


----------



## WarpWind

Dillon & Co. said:


> As you know we run on road down in Mishawaka as well. They pull out jumps and few minutes later they are running off road. On any given Friday I bet they have a good 75 entries between on road and off road. I have 2 on road cars and 2 off road.....Right there is 4 entries and $30 bucks


Cannot wait till the end of the month to get down there. Got my USGT car and short course ready to go. 

Bill D.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> So if you run at a facility that is running on-road and off-road on the same track, I have to assume they have carpet. I also must assume that your 2 on-road cars are not the only ones there. The individuals you are racing on-road against are the ones you should be talking to, and there argument to bring back clay is invalid.
> 
> I am ready to race 8 on-road classes right now, if I repair my TT-01 that will make 9. I normally run 2 to 3 classes more than that for one person is just to much in one day. BUT, I will gladly run a class I normally don't if I have the means in order to get a class going if only 2 or 3 others are in that class. IF you want to bring jumps in and mix in some off-road vehicles lets do it, but the size of our track is going to limit what can run. 1/10th scale short course is to big, anything open wheel is going to break a lot. If people are interested why not bring out the 1/14 and 1/16 scale options that are available. We can run 1/16th slash again, I like the 1/14 Losi vehicles. I am not one to limit what we can run with what we have available, but to ask to bring back clay limits what we can do, it does not open it up.


Dan we do talk with the on road guys and some have been there with plans on coming back some more this year. Others really like the track and tell us how it would be a awesome place for some big events but never have cared for how it's run. If your going to want people to race at your home track you have to also show the same respect and race theirs. Also your track can't have a schedule that conflicts with others. Off road is only a suggestion just as everything else I have to say.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WarpWind said:


> Cannot wait till the end of the month to get down there. Got my USGT car and short course ready to go.
> 
> Bill D.


Hey Bill did Dillon and I meet you down MRCR last season.....We met a lot of people and I'm pretty bad with names to begin with.


----------



## Cesar

I have a 2wd buggy if anyone wants to race with me. I know I have told other racers/friends that I will run a certain class with them only to stand them up. this will not be the case this year If I'm not at the first race you can find me in the morgue. -Serious Cesar 

I can race VTA TT01 and 2wd buggy. see you at the track


----------



## WarpWind

Dillon & Co. said:


> Hey Bill did Dillon and I meet you down MRCR last season.....We met a lot of people and I'm pretty bad with names to begin with.


Could be. I'm pretty bad with names too. I'm hoping to make it down there more often this year. 

Bill D.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WarpWind said:


> Could be. I'm pretty bad with names too. I'm hoping to make it down there more often this year.
> 
> Bill D.


I hear you there. Dillon was the little guy running VTA and had his USGT car out on the last day of the season. Will you be joining us at Hobbysports as well this season?


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Dan we do talk with the on road guys and some have been there with plans on coming back some more this year. Others really like the track and tell us how it would be a awesome place for some big events but never have cared for how it's run. If your going to want people to race at your home track you have to also show the same respect and race theirs. Also your track can't have a schedule that conflicts with others. Off road is only a suggestion just as everything else I have to say.


I am sorry, but I don't understand how people who have not been to Hobby-Sports in years can say they don't like the way it's run. Since I started racing at Hobby Sports during the 2005-2006 season I have only seen Rex there maybe twice, and Lee maybe once on race days. It has always been someone else directing the show at the track. The only thing I can see that owners dictating is days and price. The price is what it is, this is not exactly a cheap hobby and breaking it down by the hour where else are you going to get a full days entertainment for the same or better price? Both price and days come back on us racers. If turn outs are low owners still have to cover their costs. We can only help ourselves by trying to bring in more racers. I am not going to apologize for not going to other tracks, I don't have the time or opportunity to do this every weekend, if I did I might. My point in previous posts is that racers that race on carpet elsewhere but say they would come back to Hobby-Sports if they got rid of the carpet and went back to clay are hypocrites. The track surface does not determine how things are run on race day.

Like you I am only making suggestions and offering my opinion.


----------



## ssgdan

Cesar said:


> I have a 2wd buggy if anyone wants to race with me. I know I have told other racers/friends that I will run a certain class with them only to stand them up. this will not be the case this year If I'm not at the first race you can find me in the morgue. -Serious Cesar
> 
> I can race VTA TT01 and 2wd buggy. see you at the track


What happened to your 1/12th scale and mini? If you want another M-05 maybe I can part with mine.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I am sorry, but I don't understand how people who have not been to Hobby-Sports in years can say they don't like the way it's run. Since I started racing at Hobby Sports during the 2005-2006 season I have only seen Rex there maybe twice, and Lee maybe once on race days. It has always been someone else directing the show at the track. The only thing I can see that owners dictating is days and price. The price is what it is, this is not exactly a cheap hobby and breaking it down by the hour where else are you going to get a full days entertainment for the same or better price? Both price and days come back on us racers. If turn outs are low owners still have to cover their costs. We can only help ourselves by trying to bring in more racers. I am not going to apologize for not going to other tracks, I don't have the time or opportunity to do this every weekend, if I did I might. My point in previous posts is that racers that race on carpet elsewhere but say they would come back to Hobby-Sports if they got rid of the carpet and went back to clay are hypocrites. The track surface does not determine how things are run on race day.
> 
> Like you I am only making suggestions and offering my opinion.


Dan I think you have misunderstood. Our off road is outdoors during the summer at various tracks. We run our carpet cars during the winter at Hobbysports and Mishawaka. As for the guys that didn't like how it's ran was mostly because of long days and extremely tight layouts. As for the guys that want the clay back...they are some of the ones that used to race here back in the day and run off road only. 

Back in the day I didn't have any r/c cars but anytime I came to the hobby shop and there was a off road race the place was packed. I would only be guessing but I bet the store has sold a ton more off road stuff than on road that's why I suggest a 17.5 short course and buggy class.


----------



## Cesar

ssgdan said:


> What happened to your 1/12th scale and mini? If you want another M-05 maybe I can part with mine.


I'm done with M class. I do still have my pan car. no promises on me racing it. but I am working on it as we speak.


----------



## ssgdan

Cesar said:


> I'm done with M class. I do still have my pan car. no promises on me racing it. but I am working on it as we speak.


Should have tried and ABC Mini, removes the head ache of the Tamiya chassis. As of now I have 3 ABC mini's ready to go, front, rear, and all wheel drive. My M-05 is a roller for now.

Why are you working on the 1/12th if you are not going to race it? What is holding you back, I may be able to help with parts.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Dan I think you have misunderstood. Our off road is outdoors during the summer at various tracks. We run our carpet cars during the winter at Hobbysports and Mishawaka. As for the guys that didn't like how it's ran was mostly because of long days and extremely tight layouts. As for the guys that want the clay back...they are some of the ones that used to race here back in the day and run off road only.
> 
> Back in the day I didn't have any r/c cars but anytime I came to the hobby shop and there was a off road race the place was packed. I would only be guessing but I bet the store has sold a ton more off road stuff than on road that's why I suggest a 17.5 short course and buggy class.


The tight layouts we can fix, heck, if people want options I can draw some up on AutoCAD and we can vote on them. I just need measurements of all the available barrier pieces and accurate track measurements. I design the layout of conveyor systems for a living.

The timing is up to the people participating really. People that are not ready and having to beg for marshal's are the biggest holdups. With everyone using Li-po's battery charging should be a non-issue. The biggest hassle is swapping a transponder out if running back to back classes. Still I don't like being rushed and think 5 minutes between heats is not that much to ask. TT-01's three 10 minute qualifiers and a 10 minute main eat up the greatest amount of time. I would not mind seeing that changed to three 6 minute qualifiers and an 8 or 10 minute main.

Again, most of the complaints I hear are in our hands, they are the racers points to argue and the race directors to decide on.

Other than as a customer and bad racer I have no affiliation with the business that is Hobby-Sports. I just want to race at my favorite track as long as possible.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> The tight layouts we can fix, heck, if people want options I can draw some up on AutoCAD and we can vote on them. I just need measurements of all the available barrier pieces and accurate track measurements. I design the layout of conveyor systems for a living.
> Other than as a customer and bad racer I have no affiliation with the business that is Hobby-Sports. I just want to race at my favorite track as long as possible.


The AutoCAD idea is a great one, I suggested it to "someone" a couple of years ago and they blew me off. I have some trouble with the "tight" layouts. Just my opinion.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Alright...you guys settled it....no more tight layouts..... Oval here we come! (I am just kidding with you guys on this one!) 

Dan, I did shoot off an email to Lee to see if he has a bill of sale on the CLC Click Track pieces we have.


----------



## slicky2300

we cut some of the pieces it would be best to go do physical inventory also my thoughts on the "tight" track layouts, goin to 6-8 foot lanes limits the layouts we are able to do yes i agree some of the corners got tight but 6 foot lanes makes for a very easy track most of time to easy but still fun so i guess that works for what we are trying to do.


----------



## ssgdan

slicky2300 said:


> we cut some of the pieces it would be best to go do physical inventory also my thoughts on the "tight" track layouts, goin to 6-8 foot lanes limits the layouts we are able to do yes i agree some of the corners got tight but 6 foot lanes makes for a very easy track most of time to easy but still fun so i guess that works for what we are trying to do.


I don't think you saw some of the layouts last year. One time there was a spot that only about 2.5 cars could fit thru in a turn. I happen to believe its more about the number of turns and how close together they end up being that make it tight.

I know some pieces were cut, but as long as all the material is still there we can get close enough and adjust fire at setup.

I am looking to start practicing on the Saturdays and Sundays I am free. They don't have extended hours on Wednesday anymore so I probably will not practice on Wednesdays.


----------



## slicky2300

I most defiantly was not there last year i was goin off of 2 years ago and i will be out on Saturday as well i want to get a base setup on my car so wednesday during the day seems like would be a good time to do that and have the track pretty much for my self also John could u discuss with rex and lee about setting up a layout soon just something a little more like what we might race


----------



## ssgdan

slicky2300 said:


> I most defiantly was not there last year i was goin off of 2 years ago and i will be out on Saturday as well i want to get a base setup on my car so wednesday during the day seems like would be a good time to do that and have the track pretty much for my self also John could u discuss with rex and lee about setting up a layout soon just something a little more like what we might race


Which car are you bringing Saturday?


----------



## slicky2300

TT01 and maybe rubber stock or USGT but for sure my TT01


----------



## Dillon & Co.

slicky2300 said:


> I most defiantly was not there last year i was goin off of 2 years ago and i will be out on Saturday as well i want to get a base setup on my car so wednesday during the day seems like would be a good time to do that and have the track pretty much for my self also John could u discuss with rex and lee about setting up a layout soon just something a little more like what we might race


Welcome back Justin....The 6ft number is just a number I threw out there. We do need a track that most can run just not the seasoned individual which sounds like we all are aware of. I know there is still plenty of room to have nice challenging layouts but still leave people room to correct their mistakes.


----------



## ssgdan

Are there any old fans of the Sportwerks Recoil 1/14 scale TC left out there? If so check out the ABC Hobby USA web site and loom at the Leggero kit. It looks an awful lot like the Recoil to me and I loved racing it, still have it and run it for fun occasionally at the track.

Also, Team Associated has re-released the RC18R under their Apex line and Hobby Sports has one on the shelf. Is there any interest out there in running a mini TC class? We can run a mix or 18R's, Recoils, M18's, micro RS4's (if any still exist) etc.

Just an idea, the Recoil and 18R are really close in wheelbase. I have sent an email to ABC customer service asking about the Recoil and Leggero part compatibility, and if the Leggero is in fact a rebadged recoil.


----------



## ssgdan

ssgdan said:


> Are there any old fans of the Sportwerks Recoil 1/14 scale TC left out there? If so check out the ABC Hobby USA web site and loom at the Leggero kit. It looks an awful lot like the Recoil to me and I loved racing it, still have it and run it for fun occasionally at the track.
> 
> Also, Team Associated has re-released the RC18R under their Apex line and Hobby Sports has one on the shelf. Is there any interest out there in running a mini TC class? We can run a mix or 18R's, Recoils, M18's, micro RS4's (if any still exist) etc.
> 
> Just an idea, the Recoil and 18R are really close in wheelbase. I have sent an email to ABC customer service asking about the Recoil and Leggero part compatibility, and if the Leggero is in fact a rebadged recoil.[/QUOTe
> 
> ABC got back to me, the Leggero IS the recoil they have a few left BUT there are no spare parts and I think when the stock is gone its gone. So close.


----------



## iceninja

Its great to see everyone on here discussing and sharing ideas, now if we can get talk turned into action then we will be accomplishing something. We have a great group of racers and the potential for a season packed full of racing fun if everyone could do as they say. I know it might be hard at times to come out and race every weekend, but dedication and commitment is what it takes to get good at something. A race schedule thats sporadic and light won't do anything for progressing racer talent and getting racers out to the track to race. If your not going to commit to something why do it. Want a successful race program......commit to it. Want to be a good racer.....commit to it. Want people to show up and race at your track.......commit to them. Us racers have the power to induce change........if we really want it bad enough let's do something about it. Tired of practicing with rental cars on the track just to have your high dollar equipment jacked up? Tired of spending hundreds of dollars in the hobby shop just to have to compete with birthday parties on the weekends during the race season for track time? We as racers can change this. You would have to be super stupid to turn down a serious group of racers as a track owner to a birthday party or rental cars. Truth is if we as a group of racers were more serious about racing every week we wouldn't be having this problem or conversation. Turn outs have been an issue for a long time. Hobby sports race program has servived on the backs of a select group of racers for many seasons. Every racers contributions are greatly appreciated, but with low turn outs its the guys that show up and race more than one class on a consistent basis that really make the difference. Think about it.....if you have ten total racers show and half race at least two classes instead of having only 10 entries you have 15.....and if just two or three of those same racers have three entries you have almost 20 entries from just 10 racers! Bottom line its all about the #'s if everyone just came out and raced we would have far less issues with the owners and way more fun on the track. As for the other stuff, there will always be those issues. New racers will always want easy layouts and your more experienced racers will always want something more challenging. So finding a way to stem those issues will always be a problem.


----------



## Robert421

I hope to be there this coming Saturday, I will have my stock touring, VTA, TT01and USGT maybe see you there

Does anyone have experience with the HPI Sprint 2?


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> I hope to be there this coming Saturday, I will have my stock touring, VTA, TT01and USGT maybe see you there
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the HPI Sprint 2?


The HPI Spring 2 is a lot like the original HPI RS4. The chassis material is different but the geometry and layout has not changed much. The RS4 was a step up than the Sprint 2, but setup information should be similar and might still be available online.


----------



## Crue

Robert421 said:


> I hope to be there this coming Saturday, I will have my stock touring, VTA, TT01and USGT maybe see you there
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the HPI Sprint 2?


Bob, that is the car Tyler and I ran for VTA two years ago. Only thing I changed was the springs, along with some minor tuning and we were at the front of the class


----------



## ssgdan

Todd
I want to say that I appreciate your level of commitment over the years, the dedication and time you have put in and the knowledge you share at the track with equipment and setups. I also appreciate the issues faced with the owners, both the issues I know about and do not know about. I think I have expressed in earlier posts that a lot of what happens at the track is up to us racers and it is up to us to make the changes we can within the limits we face in our day to day lives.
Hobby-Sports is my home track and it is the only track I have ever been to. Frankly, I really have no intention of racing elsewhere as long as the Hobby-Sports track is available. I do wish they supported racing as much as I have supported them since I got back into the hobby and started racing. And your are right, it takes more than 4 or 5 racers that consistently show up to do that. I hope to see you, Jeff, and Tyler racing this year along with some new racers that are ready, willjng, and able. We should be willing as a group to help them get over how intimidating racing can be and have some fun.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Todd, was very happy you were at the shop today so we could talk..... Looking forward to a great season coming up!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, just wanted to give you a heads up that I did talk Lee into getting some more brushless motors. I did some research and it looks like we are going to get some Thunder Power 13.5, 17.5, and 21.5 turn brushless motors, along with the 25.5 Novak Ballistic motors. 

Found out that the Thunder Power motors were extremely popular out there in the touring car community and were sold out and many retailers last year. Thought you guys would like these much more than the Novak Ballistic motors.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Guys, just wanted to give you a heads up that I did talk Lee into getting some more brushless motors. I did some research and it looks like we are going to get some Thunder Power 13.5, 17.5, and 21.5 turn brushless motors, along with the 25.5 Novak Ballistic motors.
> 
> Found out that the Thunder Power motors were extremely popular out there in the touring car community and were sold out and many retailers last year. Thought you guys would like these much more than the Novak Ballistic motors.


What esc do the Thunder Power motors use?


----------



## Robert421

Crue said:


> Bob, that is the car Tyler and I ran for VTA two years ago. Only thing I changed was the springs, along with some minor tuning and we were at the front of the class


Thanks Jeff, the backend of my Sprint wants to rotate off power, I have been working with the shocks and springs, and I am having trouble getting the ride height down. Any ideas? I have harder springs in front and soft in back.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Robert421 said:


> What esc do the Thunder Power motors use?


They will use the same brushless escs that everyone is using now.... Novak, Tekin, etc.... Sensored as well.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> They will use the same brushless escs that everyone is using now.... Novak, Tekin, etc.... Sensored as well.


Just curious, I have never used a Novak esc with another brand. I have one or two that I might try it on. Thanks John


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> Thanks Jeff, the backend of my Sprint wants to rotate off power, I have been working with the shocks and springs, and I am having trouble getting the ride height down. Any ideas? I have harder springs in front and soft in back.


Robert, have checked the droop in your car? As you change the ride height your droop will change as well (lowering the ride height creates more droop). More droop in the rear of he car creates more traction in the front of the car off power and more droop in the front creates more traction in the rear on power. 

Hope this helps........it's a simple fix and makes a world of difference


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Robert, have checked the droop in your car? As you change the ride height your droop will change as well (lowering the ride height creates more droop). More droop in the rear of he car creates more traction in the front of the car off power and more droop in the front creates more traction in the rear on power.
> 
> Hope this helps........it's a simple fix and makes a world of difference







Youtube video on TC car droop explanation and how to check and adjust.


----------



## Robert421

The HPI Sprint that I have doesn't have droop screw. I adjust the droop on all of my car that have that droop screw. I have to adjust the height with the springs and shocks. It is allot like the TT01. I am not putting down the TT01. I have rebuilt my TC4's and TC5 cars to stock settings to find the best settings to adjust. I use the XXX Main guide for adjusting my chassis and course they talk about droop. I have a setup board that I use to see what droop in on the chassis. This HPI Sprint is old, and I use the Tamiya mini shocks. I had it at 5mm and I have changed the springs, but beyond that, there is not much more that I could do. I could be wrong, but that is what is going on with my USGT car. Thanks for all of your input, I really appreciate it, Bob


----------



## slicky2300

Is there anyone goin through Galesburg on there way to practice that could pic me up? I have no wheels


----------



## ssgdan

Went to Hobby-Sports for practice, had it to myself for a couple hours then a steady stream of rentals came thru. I got some time on the track in between but the last group of teenagers were being such asses I packed it in and left early.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> The HPI Sprint that I have doesn't have droop screw. I adjust the droop on all of my car that have that droop screw. I have to adjust the height with the springs and shocks. It is allot like the TT01. I am not putting down the TT01. I have rebuilt my TC4's and TC5 cars to stock settings to find the best settings to adjust. I use the XXX Main guide for adjusting my chassis and course they talk about droop. I have a setup board that I use to see what droop in on the chassis. This HPI Sprint is old, and I use the Tamiya mini shocks. I had it at 5mm and I have changed the springs, but beyond that, there is not much more that I could do. I could be wrong, but that is what is going on with my USGT car. Thanks for all of your input, I really appreciate it, Bob


With your current setup have you checked how much droop there is? You can add limiters inside the shock to control your up travel but certainly not as simple as turning a screw. Also what do you have for tires?


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> With your current setup have you checked how much droop there is? You can add limiters inside the shock to control your up travel but certainly not as simple as turning a screw. Also what do you have for tires?


The car does not handle so bad that I could not race it the way it is. Just feather the throttle and go for it lol


----------



## iceninja

*touring car set up.*



Robert421 said:


> The HPI Sprint that I have doesn't have droop screw. I adjust the droop on all of my car that have that droop screw. I have to adjust the height with the springs and shocks. It is allot like the TT01. I am not putting down the TT01. I have rebuilt my TC4's and TC5 cars to stock settings to find the best settings to adjust. I use the XXX Main guide for adjusting my chassis and course they talk about droop. I have a setup board that I use to see what droop in on the chassis. This HPI Sprint is old, and I use the Tamiya mini shocks. I had it at 5mm and I have changed the springs, but beyond that, there is not much more that I could do. I could be wrong, but that is what is going on with my USGT car. Thanks for all of your input, I really appreciate it, Bob


Robert421......a good place to start with any set up is the factory base set up. This will give you a great starting point, but remember that the strength of a good set up will come from having the right shock, camber, caster, ride height and front and rear toe in. Things like droop and roll center are fine tunning options used to make a good setup a great one. If your car isnt close to what you want you have bigger issues than droop. Remember everything u can do to your car is a tunning tool, but if your foundation to your setup isn't good its just like trying to build a skyscraper on a foundation of sand. A good base setup is the best way to a great setup.


----------



## Robert421

iceninja said:


> Robert421......a good place to start with any set up is the factory base set up. This will give you a great starting point, but remember that the strength of a good set up will come from having the right shock, camber, caster, ride height and front and rear toe in. Things like droop and roll center are fine tunning options used to make a good setup a great one. If your car isnt close to what you want you have bigger issues than droop. Remember everything u can do to your car is a tunning tool, but if your foundation to your setup isn't good its just like trying to build a skyscraper on a foundation of sand. A good base setup is the best way to a great setup.


so true and well said, thanks


----------



## iceninja

*practice time!*



ssgdan said:


> Went to Hobby-Sports for practice, had it to myself for a couple hours then a steady stream of rentals came thru. I got some time on the track in between but the last group of teenagers were being such asses I packed it in and left early.


Had not thought of it much till reading your post but you should try practicing during the early day hours while most kids are still in school. This should get you away from most rental and off road cars on the track issue's.

Thats Monday to Friday of course!


----------



## ssgdan

iceninja said:


> Had not thought of it much till reading your post but you should try practicing during the early day hours while most kids are still in school. This should get you away from most rental and off road cars on the track issue's.
> 
> Thats Monday to Friday of course!


Not all of us work nights.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Hey guys, just got a contact with the Midwest UF1 series. They are looking for a Michigan track, and I would love for us to host them!

http://uf1rc.com/2013-uf1-midwest-points-series/

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Hey guys, just got a contact with the Midwest UF1 series. They are looking for a Michigan track, and I would love for us to host them!
> 
> http://uf1rc.com/2013-uf1-midwest-points-series/
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed!


that would be something to see, hope it works out


----------



## iceninja

xjyrg3u said:


> Hey guys, just got a contact with the Midwest UF1 series. They are looking for a Michigan track, and I would love for us to host them!
> 
> http://uf1rc.com/2013-uf1-midwest-points-series/
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed!


That would be super cool.......i still have my F104 PRO!!!!!!


----------



## iceninja

Hey guys I wanted to know if anyone is interested in doing some Rally racing. As of now the fall race schedule is to light for me and with all the open weekends I was thinking of holding some out door races this fall/winter/spring out back behind the hobby shop. I was thinking of a stock class and a open class. Your car would need to be water proof because we would race in all weather conditions. No transponders would be needed all timing would be done by stop watch. Looking for more ideas and interested racers, four races this season. Two before years end and two after the first of the year but before May.


----------



## sbrady#0

hey I dug out my 1/12 car I know I need a 1s battery and a old 4cell gtb what more would I need to run that this winter?


----------



## ssgdan

sbrady#0 said:


> hey I dug out my 1/12 car I know I need a 1s battery and a old 4cell gtb what more would I need to run that this winter?


We run a stock motor class if we run 12th scale. So a 17.5 brushless or 27 turn brushed, if you go with a 1S LiPo you will need a voltage booster.

I am running a CRC Gen -X carpet Knife with 1S LiPo, Tekin ESC, Tekin 17.5 sensored brushless motor, Novak 1S voltage booster.


----------



## slicky2300

iceninja said:


> Hey guys I wanted to know if anyone is interested in doing some Rally racing. As of now the fall race schedule is to light for me and with all the open weekends I was thinking of holding some out door races this fall/winter/spring out back behind the hobby shop. I was thinking of a stock class and a open class. Your car would need to be water proof because we would race in all weather conditions. No transponders would be needed all timing would be done by stop watch. Looking for more ideas and interested racers, four races this season. Two before years end and two after the first of the year but before May.


OMG!!! YES YES, and YES!!!!!!!! DO IT!


----------



## ssgdan

iceninja said:


> Hey guys I wanted to know if anyone is interested in doing some Rally racing. As of now the fall race schedule is to light for me and with all the open weekends I was thinking of holding some out door races this fall/winter/spring out back behind the hobby shop. I was thinking of a stock class and a open class. Your car would need to be water proof because we would race in all weather conditions. No transponders would be needed all timing would be done by stop watch. Looking for more ideas and interested racers, four races this season. Two before years end and two after the first of the year but before May.


What kind of chassis are we talking here?


----------



## iceninja

*Rally racing*



ssgdan said:


> What kind of chassis are we talking here?


The chassis would be open as of now. Talk has already started and we are going to try and keep it simple at first to see where this goes. Looking at just two clases for now stock and unlimited. The ideas so far have consisted of touring car chassis and Tamiyia rally chassis like the new XV01. What ever you use will need to be water proof and durable. All ideas are being considered at this time.


----------



## xjyrg3u

hey guys, when would work best for practice times? wed and fri 5-7 and we have the track exclusively?


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> hey guys, when would work best for practice times? wed and fri 5-7 and we have the track exclusively?


5 to 9 every week day, all day Saturdays we don't race, and every Sunday 10 am to 6.


----------



## ssgdan

iceninja said:


> The chassis would be open as of now. Talk has already started and we are going to try and keep it simple at first to see where this goes. Looking at just two clases for now stock and unlimited. The ideas so far have consisted of touring car chassis and Tamiyia rally chassis like the new XV01. What ever you use will need to be water proof and durable. All ideas are being considered at this time.


Would this be one driver against the clock or a field of drivers on a track? Some if the RC rally racing I have seen is one person at a time walking behind their car on a course/path.


----------



## iceninja

ssgdan said:


> Would this be one driver against the clock or a field of drivers on a track? Some if the RC rally racing I have seen is one person at a time walking behind their car on a course/path.


It would be just like the real thing. One car/racer at a time running against the clock. best time 1st,second best time 2nd, and third best time 3rd. Less penalties of course.


----------



## iceninja

ssgdan said:


> 5 to 9 every week day, all day Saturdays we don't race, and every Sunday 10 am to 6.


You must b smoking something....he has already done the impossible by getting us exclusive practice time.


----------



## ssgdan

iceninja said:


> You must b smoking something....he has already done the impossible by getting us exclusive practice time.


It's called sarcasm. It's as much of a joke as 2 hours of praxtice on a week night at a time most people are just getting out if work, feeding kids, etc.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan.... I knew you were being sarcastic!


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan.... I knew you were being sarcastic!


Good.

I like the idea of an exclusive practice but I just don't seen it as longterm. The fact is we had longer dedicated practice time slots before and once again people did not consistently turn out, so it went away. Without a larger window of opportunity, the small victory of getting 2 hours on a weeknight will end up being another lost battle in the racers track time war.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan.... I knew you were being sarcastic!


Something that is bothering me a little. Why is it so hard for the rc car racers to get exclusive track time when the helicopter guys get it every Thursday.....and isn't theirs free?


----------



## xjyrg3u

ssgdan said:


> Something that is bothering me a little. Why is it so hard for the rc car racers to get exclusive track time when the helicopter guys get it every Thursday.....and isn't theirs free?


I will check into that.... and I will make sure they pay! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA! In all seriousness, if we pay, they should pay as well in the winter.....


----------



## iceninja

Same here, every night of the week for us is kids games and or practices. Most of my practice time would be weekend hours.


----------



## Robert421

*pratice*

One bad thing for me is that I could only practice on Saturdays, That is my problem because I work on 2nd shift. Oh well, hope they let everyone practice without the rc cars they rent


----------



## Robert421

*HPI Sprint 2*

Hi all, my HPI Sprint 2 is giving me a headache setting it up. My ride height is good at 5mm in the rear, but the front is riding high. I have tried different shocks and springs and I can't seem to get the front down to 5mm. Any ideas? Thanks for any help you can offer, Bob


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> Hi all, my HPI Sprint 2 is giving me a headache setting it up. My ride height is good at 5mm in the rear, but the front is riding high. I have tried different shocks and springs and I can't seem to get the front down to 5mm. Any ideas? Thanks for any help you can offer, Bob


Internal limiters in the shocks.
Shorter shock ends (or trim off long ones & make sure you are bottomed out).
Shorter shafts (either purchased or via dremel).
Different shocks.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> Internal limiters in the shocks.
> Shorter shock ends (or trim off long ones & make sure you are bottomed out).
> Shorter shafts (either purchased or via dremel).
> Different shocks.


Thanks Dan, I will go with internal limiters to get down to a reasonable ride height.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> Thanks Dan, I will go with internal limiters to get down to a reasonable ride height.:thumbsup:


Zip ties....that should do the trick:thumbsup:


----------



## rctrkr911

Well I've been racing 2wd sc all season locally at all the tracks, 
I have just bought a Usvta car and am new to this class are you folks weekly races and if so what nights
and are you racing off-road the same night like they do at MRCR?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> OK guys. I know you want a schedule. So this is what I came up with, and I think it will be suitable to most schedules. Since the year always starts out slow, I am going to start October and November out racing once a month, then starting in December going twice a month. I know not everyone will be happy, but this is a compromise which I think works out for the best.
> 
> October 26
> November 23
> December 7
> December 21
> 
> I will reevaluate for Jan-April.
> 
> Please let me know in a PM if something does not work out. These are not set in stone as of yet.....


----schedule----


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> VTA
> 
> 4 wheel drive touring car chassis
> USVTA approved body
> HPI VTA Wheels (#4793 and #4797)
> 25.5T Brushless motor
> “Blinky” ESC
> 2C LiPo Hard Case
> 
> 5 minute qualifiers/8 minute main
> 
> USGT
> 
> 4wd or FWD sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension
> Any 190mm or 200MM body
> Any treaded tires
> “Blinky” ESC with 21.5T Brushless motor
> 2C Lipo Hard Case
> 
> 6 minute qualifiers/8 minute main
> 
> TT01
> 
> Any Tamiya TT01 chassis (regular, E, or D)
> Silver can motor, kit esc
> Kit tires, or Tamiya semi-treds
> Standard Pinion/Spur Combo (Everyone runs same gear ratio)
> Aluminum upgrades ARE ALLOWED (knuckles, etc….)
> Fans on motor are allowed as well.
> Tamiya body
> 
> Mini Cooper
> 
> TBD Will follow spirit of previous classes ran in last few years.
> 
> Stock Touring Car
> 
> Roar Rules (17.5T motor, “blinky” esc)
> Rubber tires
> 
> 12th Scale
> 17.5T "Blinky" Roar Rules
> 
> *Rules are subject to track management. Track management has final say on all rules.


---Classes---
There has been talk of offroad classes, but we have not run them in a few years. If enough people want the class and show up consistently I am sure John would figure something out for them.


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> Zip ties....that should do the trick:thumbsup:


hmm and maybe some duct tape? lol I got the car down to 5mm using shock limiters:thumbsup:


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, you are right I would run them! I hear alot of interest in stock short course truck and a stock buggy class. Stock short course I am asking racers use the proline street fighter tires, and for buggy, any street tire. I do not want to get into mod motors due to the limited track space. Mishawaka has a large turnout for these classes, and would love to welcome to the best track in Michigan!


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, you are right I would run them! I hear alot of interest in stock short course truck and a stock buggy class. Stock short course I am asking racers use the proline street fighter tires, and for buggy, any street tire. I do not want to get into mod motors due to the limited track space. Mishawaka has a large turnout for these classes, and would love to welcome to the best track in Michigan!


Any idea what we can to do to get better ramps? The ramps currently available are not much. It would be nice to be able to put together 2 or 3 decent jumps, maybe a table top and some rollers. Any ideas on how we can scrape something together?


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Opening day flyer!!!!!!*

Opening day flyer!!!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Some have wanted pictures of our wonderful 40 x 80 track track! Here they are!!!


----------



## xjyrg3u

ssgdan said:


> Any idea what we can to do to get better ramps? The ramps currently available are not much. It would be nice to be able to put together 2 or 3 decent jumps, maybe a table top and some rollers. Any ideas on how we can scrape something together?


Dan, I agree with you. I am going to try to get some plywood and stuff to make some easily movable jumps. The first race may be with the jumps we have now, but definitely have plans to upgrade!


----------



## xjyrg3u

rctrkr911 said:


> Well I've been racing 2wd sc all season locally at all the tracks,
> I have just bought a Usvta car and am new to this class are you folks weekly races and if so what nights
> and are you racing off-road the same night like they do at MRCR?? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Mark, welcome to the thread!!!! Hopefully I answered all your questions tonight. Feel free to call any time!

John R


----------



## xjyrg3u

Before I forget guys, I just wanted to mention that we do require that you do have your own transponders. The house transponders were either sold or destroyed a year ago. For novice, I am willing to hand count. Thought I would give a heads up. I would recommend looking either here, rctech.net, or ebay if you do not have one, and you want one at a good price.

Also the clone transponders will not work with new system either.

Just wanted to give a heads up!


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Before I forget guys, I just wanted to mention that we do require that you do have your own transponders. The house transponders were either sold or destroyed a year ago. For novice, I am willing to hand count. Thought I would give a heads up. I would recommend looking either here, rctech.net, or ebay if you do not have one, and you want one at a good price.
> 
> Also the clone transponders will not work with new system either.
> 
> Just wanted to give a heads up!


Do we have enough people with different transponders to do a test so we can post what make and models work for sure? Or how about the shop stock 1 or 2 of all those that work, not just one expensive model.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Also, I believe the shop will have transponders to rent.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, we can try them, but was told the new Mylaps system will only take AMB or the Mylaps transponders.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Before I forget guys, I just wanted to mention that we do require that you do have your own transponders. The house transponders were either sold or destroyed a year ago. For novice, I am willing to hand count. Thought I would give a heads up. I would recommend looking either here, rctech.net, or ebay if you do not have one, and you want one at a good price.
> 
> Also the clone transponders will not work with new system either.
> 
> Just wanted to give a heads up!


I have a mylaps RC4 transponder two wire, will these work with the new system?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Robert421 said:


> I have a mylaps RC4 transponder two wire, will these work with the new system?


You should have no problems. One I know will not work are the MRT transponders.


----------



## xjyrg3u

from the mylaps website.....

http://www.mylaps.com/data/sitemanagement/media/rc4-compatibility.png

as long as its red, it should work.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> from the mylaps website.....
> 
> http://www.mylaps.com/data/sitemanagement/media/rc4-compatibility.png
> 
> as long as its red, it should work.


Mine is red, it looks like it will work, thanks John


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> from the mylaps website.....
> 
> http://www.mylaps.com/data/sitemanagement/media/rc4-compatibility.png
> 
> as long as its red, it should work.


I am gonna buy the cheapest transponder I can find and paint it red.


----------



## ssgdan

If we try and get some of road classes going what are going to be the classes or restrictions? I have an SC10 4x4 and am willing to swap tires and motor but I really do not want to buy a 2 wheel drive chassis. Just to get some of road carpet races going will we be able to mix classes?

If we can get some materials together for some jumps I can donate some time and bring some tools. Who knows how to design the jumps properly? I know relatively nothing about of road and would need help figuring take off arcs and heights, distance to landing ramps and angles, heights and lengths, etc.

If a buggy class is going to be big I am going to have to sell some helicopters, maybe an M-05 roller, F 104-Pro.....
What buggies do people have and would be willing to run?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, with the offroad classes, I am going to stick to 2wd. Reason why is that if you go 4x4, you going to have to run mod motors. The track unfortunately is not big enough for mod offroad, and more than likely will tear up the track.


----------



## WarpWind

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, you are right I would run them! I hear alot of interest in stock short course truck and a stock buggy class. Stock short course I am asking racers use the proline street fighter tires, and for buggy, any street tire. I do not want to get into mod motors due to the limited track space. Mishawaka has a large turnout for these classes, and would love to welcome to the best track in Michigan!


This is great to hear. I'll be there for GT and Short Course. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Bill, glad to have you! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> I am gonna buy the cheapest transponder I can find and paint it red.


LOL good one Dan


----------



## xjyrg3u

Robert421 said:


> LOL good one Dan


I was thinking of just cutting up some wood blocks and painting them red personally..... :dude:


----------



## iceninja

Hey guys I think u might want to physically test the MRT transponders. I tested mine some months ago and they worked. There seems to be a lot of confusion on this subject, but all the transponders I been racing with for years work on the new decoders. Hobby sports up graded to the new decoder but didn't upgrade ttheir software. I used my old AMBC transponders at Granger and they worked fine this summer. I also tested my MRT transponders on Hobby sports new decoder this summer and they worked. There is still a lot of time till the first race so we have the time to figure this out for sure.


----------



## iceninja

FYI........Stormer Hobbies is selling the new MRT transponders that are made to work with the RC4 decoders for $79.95. I think they are selling the new My laps transponders for $85.00.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, with the offroad classes, I am going to stick to 2wd. Reason why is that if you go 4x4, you going to have to run mod motors. The track unfortunately is not big enough for mod offroad, and more than likely will tear up the track.


Why would I need a Mod motor? Not sure I understand the reasons. Again all my off road experience is strictly bashing around the yard.

If it's 2WD short course 17.5, is everything else open component wise? If I can get a deal on a kit I might do it and re-use some electronics I have laying around. 

What about buggies? I was at the shop today looking at the Losi 22. I usually only run mini and micro Losi's (mini eight class any one?). What seems to be the hot setup for 2WD buggy?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan, in the offroad world 4x4 is exclusively a mod class.... And if you need a buggy or sc, I got mine on ebay under seller johnr1965.


I will test out the system on sunday... If anyone wants to test some non mylaps transponders, feel free to stop by...


----------



## xjyrg3u

Also, on the stock offroad, other than the motor and tires, components are open... I just ask escs are in blinky mode.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Doing some research.... The mrt transponder can be picked up, but the reliability of the transponder with the rc4 sysem is not as good as using a mylaps/amb. I also saw MRT is comming out with a new clone of the rc4 transponder. Personally, i would just stick with one we know works for sure. If price is a concern, I would keep my eyes open for a used one on the boards or ebay.


----------



## iceninja

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, in the offroad world 4x4 is exclusively a mod class.... And if you need a buggy or sc, I got mine on ebay under seller johnr1965.
> 
> 
> I will test out the system on sunday... If anyone wants to test some non mylaps transponders, feel free to stop by...


Let me know what time and ill do my best to b there.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

Link to schedule?

New in town here.


----------



## xjyrg3u

xjyrg3u said:


> Opening day flyer!!!


Go back a few pages.... I have a flyer posted with the schedule on it....


----------



## xjyrg3u

October 26
November 23
December 7
December 21

Sorry guys, sometimes I am on the Iphone, and not the easiest to copy and paste.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Go back a few pages.... I have a flyer posted with the schedule on it....


If you click on the little white arrow on a blue background in a quote it takes you back to the original post being quoted in the thread.


----------



## ssgdan

All right, I just ordered a 2WD SC, all yall that have been pushing for the class better show up to race.


----------



## xjyrg3u

what ya buy?


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> All right, I just ordered a 2WD SC, all yall that have been pushing for the class better show up to race.


Dan, what did you buy?


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> what ya buy?


Losi 22SCT, Ready To Compete package.

John
While I was at the shop I looked on the side of the track where they store old shelves and what not, there is some scrap wood we may be able to build at least a couple of wedge jumps the width of a lane. Take a look the next time you're in there. Some of the wood looks a little rough but may work. If there was any extra ozite carpet around we may be able to cover it with that. If not what would be a readily available cover for jumps?


----------



## xjyrg3u

I will definately take a look.... I do not think there is any extra ozite, but what I was thinking of is some of the all weather carpeting that is usually green in color. That should hook up well for what we are doing.


----------



## ssgdan

I picked up my new Losi 22 SCT today. It maybe to pretty to race.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nice.... Cant wait to see it.

Also going to take a road trip down to the Mishawaka track tonight. See how they do things, and pass out some flyers...


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Nice.... Cant wait to see it.
> 
> Also going to take a road trip down to the Mishawaka track tonight. See how they do things, and pass out some flyers...


Check out what they are doing with ramps. I'll come in to the shop Sunday and we can talk. I have been looking at a lot of tracks on YouTube and talking to Tiny about ramp construction and portability. I have some ideas I want to try. And think I can build some to try relatively soon.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks Dan! Met alot of great people who want to come race with us! Alot of ideas on jumps as well!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

S. Jerusalem said:


> Link to schedule?
> 
> New in town here.


Duda like you are new.


----------



## ssgdan

Went to practice at the track today, found out there are a bunch of the molded plastic ramps and table top sections just waiting to be used. There looks to be more than we will need. If anyone has time tomorrow, I am going to try and get back to the track pull out some of the jumps and see what are limitations are and what kind of layouts we can do with them. We may have to modify some but no big deal. This ramps are already covered in ozite carpet. I am still thinking about making some smaller wedge jumps to offer more flexibility and allow us to make some washboard sections.


----------



## ssgdan

Went to Hobby-Sports today and set up a new layout. It is suitable for practice and to shake down your car but will need some adjustments before opening day. I wanted to get the ramps out but rentals started showing up. This was my first time doing a layout it works well for on-road cars. I ran my Short Course and could get it around all right but there are some tight spots, at least for me since I have no solid off road experience. Once we get ramps out it may prove better as one will have to slow down for the jumps. 

So go out and practice and lets tweak it for opening day.


----------



## S. Jerusalem

LOSI_Duck said:


> Duda like you are new.


Lol. Got married and moved down here about a year ago. Forgot Hobby-Sports was still around. Hope to see ya'll soon.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan, you are right I would run them! I hear alot of interest in stock short course truck and a stock buggy class. Stock short course I am asking racers use the proline street fighter tires, and for buggy, any street tire. I do not want to get into mod motors due to the limited track space. Mishawaka has a large turnout for these classes, and would love to welcome to the best track in Michigan!


John, does Hobby-Sports carry these tires in stock? Just trying to set-up my 2wd sc


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> John, does Hobby-Sports carry these tires in stock? Just trying to set-up my 2wd sc


They had some yesterday. They are $24.99 for a pair if 2 and you will need 2 pair. You will also need wheels and those will be dependent on you SC truck (kinda). I got some losi wheels for $8.99 per set of 2.


----------



## xjyrg3u

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...Line-Street-Fighter-M2-SC-22-30-Truck-Tires-2

if you want to save a few bucks....


----------



## Robert421

Thanks Dan & John, I better wait and see if the truck I ordered has premounted tires. I plan on being at Hobby-Sports Tuesday for some practice


----------



## ThrottleKing

Would any of you be able to send some picks of your track to me? Also a list of what you guys run. I seen mention of a track in Mishawaka??? I never venture to much north other than I recently ran at Summit in Ft Wayne. I don'tmind traveling to do some fun weekend racing. Right now My traveling partner and myself run 17.5 TC and USGT as well as we are starting to try to get a 1/16 Traxxas Rally class going. Some info would be great.
[email protected]

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ssgdan

ssgdan said:


> ---Classes---
> There has been talk of offroad classes, but we have not run them in a few years. If enough people want the class and show up consistently I am sure John would figure something out for them.


I have the 1/16 Traxxas rally and would give racing it a shot.

We do run VTA.

There has been a lot of talk about USGT amongst the regular racers this year and we hope it becomes a regular class. I just need a motor and should be good to go.

click on the white arrow on blue background at the top of the quoted message and you should go to the post about what classes are run at Hobby-Sports.

There are also some pictures of the track area back a bit in this thread. Never mind the layout, that was for kids and their rentals, I just set up a new layout yesterday, and we usually change it once a month or so to keep it fresh.


----------



## ssgdan

ThrottleKing said:


> Would any of you be able to send some picks of your track to me? Also a list of what you guys run. I seen mention of a track in Mishawaka??? I never venture to much north other than I recently ran at Summit in Ft Wayne. I don'tmind traveling to do some fun weekend racing. Right now My traveling partner and myself run 17.5 TC and USGT as well as we are starting to try to get a 1/16 Traxxas Rally class going. Some info would be great.
> [email protected]
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


We are hoping to get a 17.5 touring car class going again. I know a few racers are interested we just have not had enough the past few years for it to be a regular class. I did run my TC yesterday on the new layout. We usually run rubber tire but I would like to go back to foam.


----------



## ssgdan

ThrottleKing said:


> Would any of you be able to send some picks of your track to me? Also a list of what you guys run. I seen mention of a track in Mishawaka??? I never venture to much north other than I recently ran at Summit in Ft Wayne. I don'tmind traveling to do some fun weekend racing. Right now My traveling partner and myself run 17.5 TC and USGT as well as we are starting to try to get a 1/16 Traxxas Rally class going. Some info would be great.
> [email protected]
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Classes are found on post #602, and pictures are at post #730.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> We are hoping to get a 17.5 touring car class going again. I know a few racers are interested we just have not had enough the past few years for it to be a regular class. I did run my TC yesterday on the new layout. We usually run rubber tire but I would like to go back to foam.


I remember running 13.5 touring on foam, it was a completely different set-up for the chassis. I have to TC cars, could set one up with a 13.5 foam tire to run


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> I remember running 13.5 touring on foam, it was a completely different set-up for the chassis. I have to TC cars, could set one up with a 13.5 foam tire to run


I have never run anything faster than a 17.5 on a track, and the guys that are talking TC are pretty much talking stock. 

But, I'll try anything once....


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> I have never run anything faster than a 17.5 on a track, and the guys that are talking TC are pretty much talking stock.
> 
> But, I'll try anything once....


to say that the 13.5 was a handful would be an understatement. Still I would be interested. My touring cars have been sitting on a shelf not running until this year.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks for the info.

I looked at the flyer pdf. Do you have weekly events and if so what time do you open and them race?

I love hearing that a few of us down here are not the only ones that bought the 1/16 Rally. I was taken in by the amount of power the little thing has and the fact that you have to really drive the car to get it around. 

Just a small group of us so far but we have agreed to use only the Traxxas made parts and hop ups for the Rally. Keeps the cost down, gives us some adjustability and for the most part all of us stopped at just adding the toe links and the use of the three spring rates available. We also stuck with any combination of Traxxas Rally tires and any 2 cell lipo or stock pack. So far treating and bagging the rally softs and hards has been the ticket to getting the car to corner decent and still have the ability to pull some nice drifts and slide jobs during overtaking with a little more throttle input. 


Usgt, VTA and TTo1 are our biggest classes down here. We average 10-18 cars per class on Friday nights.

I hope I can make it up there sometime if you have Sat-Sun racing.

Jeremiah


----------



## ssgdan

ThrottleKing said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I looked at the flyer pdf. Do you have weekly events and if so what time do you open and them race?
> 
> I love hearing that a few of us down here are not the only ones that bought the 1/16 Rally. I was taken in by the amount of power the little thing has and the fact that you have to really drive the car to get it around.
> 
> Just a small group of us so far but we have agreed to use only the Traxxas made parts and hop ups for the Rally. Keeps the cost down, gives us some adjustability and for the most part all of us stopped at just adding the toe links and the use of the three spring rates available. We also stuck with any combination of Traxxas Rally tires and any 2 cell lipo or stock pack. So far treating and bagging the rally softs and hards has been the ticket to getting the car to corner decent and still have the ability to pull some nice drifts and slide jobs during overtaking with a little more throttle input.
> 
> 
> Usgt, VTA and TTo1 are our biggest classes down here. We average 10-18 cars per class on Friday nights.
> 
> I hope I can make it up there sometime if you have Sat-Sun racing.
> 
> Jeremiah


TT-01 has been our biggest class for the last few years, VTA really picked up last year towards the end. We also had a steady M-Chassis (mini) class for the last few years. We have not run off-road on the carpet for a long time but are trying to get it back and bring more people in. Attendance had been low the last couple years. Right now we have a light schedule, it can change if people show up consistently. It is a nice facility. I hope the USGT takes off this season.
We use to run a 1/16th Slash class, dynamite 1/10 TC tires, and that is what I have on my rally now, I never ran the stock tires. Hobby sports actually has the 1/16 slash and rally for most of it's rentals. They are tuned waaaaaayyyy down and still slide all over.

We race on Saturdays, and the shedule up to the new year is posted in the thread. NOT every weekend right now and that is out of our hands until turnout improves. Starting in December I believe it is every 1st and 3rd weekend of the month.


----------



## Robert421

*practice*

Had a good day practicing today, with my USGT, VTA, TT01 and Stock TC 17.5. I am looking forward to race days.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Went to Hobby-Sports today and set up a new layout. It is suitable for practice and to shake down your car but will need some adjustments before opening day. I wanted to get the ramps out but rentals started showing up. This was my first time doing a layout it works well for on-road cars. I ran my Short Course and could get it around all right but there are some tight spots, at least for me since I have no solid off road experience. Once we get ramps out it may prove better as one will have to slow down for the jumps.
> 
> So go out and practice and lets tweak it for opening day.


ROTFLMAO...you aren't kidding...I wad looking at your layout today thinking a couple of the lanes would make me pay close attention with s pan car,let alone a sc...grin
...kirt...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> ROTFLMAO...you aren't kidding...I wad looking at your layout today thinking a couple of the lanes would make me pay close attention with s pan car,let alone a sc...grin
> ...kirt...


I went to hobby-sports at lunch today and opened up the layout in some spots. When I figure out how to do it with my phone, I will post some pictures here.


----------



## brwn bggr

My thought was that your a very technical driver and wanted to keep the speeds down...and make some of the "lesser species",like me,turn into DNF's....lol
And loosely on topic,what would you recommend for pinion/spur ratio on the tc6.1,for the track...thanks,kirt...!
...(edit for brain cramp)...using a 21.5 t...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> My thought was that your a very technical driver and wanted to keep the speeds down...and make some of the "lesser species",like me,turn into DNF's....lol
> And loosely on topic,what would you recommend for pinion/spur ratio on the tc6.1,for the track...thanks,kirt...!
> ...(edit for brain cramp)...using a 21.5 t...


I have not set up a USGT car yet (waiting on motor) so am not familiar with the gearing.

There are some free smart phone apps for calculating RC car gearing and FDR. I would have to google what is common for USGT.

As for the track, I searched online for a clear picture of a track. I found one and went with it. I had no dimensions and just took S.W.A.G. at it. It is more difficult than it would seem to work within the limits of our track (online dimensions are founded up) and using the clik-track barrier system without modifying anything more than it was. I have some more ideas to gain some lane width but will not be able to try it until next weekend.


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> My thought was that your a very technical driver and wanted to keep the speeds down...and make some of the "lesser species",like me,turn into DNF's....lol
> And loosely on topic,what would you recommend for pinion/spur ratio on the tc6.1,for the track...thanks,kirt...!
> ...(edit for brain cramp)...using a 21.5 t...


I have not set up a USGT car yet (waiting on motor) so am not famkiar with the gearing.

There are some free smart phone apps for calculating RC car gearing and FDR. I would have to google what is common for USGT.

As for the track, I searched online for a clear picture of a track. I found one and went with it. I had no dimensions and just took S.W.A.G. at it. It is more difficult than it would seem to work within the limits of our track (online dimensions are founded up) and using the clik-track barrier system without modifying anything more than it was. I have some more ideas to gain some lane width but will not be able to try it until next weekend.


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> My thought was that your a very technical driver and wanted to keep the speeds down...and make some of the "lesser species",like me,turn into DNF's....lol
> And loosely on topic,what would you recommend for pinion/spur ratio on the tc6.1,for the track...thanks,kirt...!
> ...(edit for brain cramp)...using a 21.5 t...


Did a quick search and it looks like a F.D.R. around 4 is normal for USGT and that's close to what most are running in VTA.


----------



## WarpWind

ssgdan said:


> Did a quick search and it looks like a F.D.R. around 4 is normal for USGT and that's close to what most are running in VTA.


I would start about 3.6. Up in GR we were gearing between 3 and 3.2 for 21.5. Gotta love the torque of a brushless motor. 

Bill D.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Did a quick search and it looks like a F.D.R. around 4 is normal for USGT and that's close to what most are running in VTA.


Outstanding...! Thank you kind sir...


----------



## brwn bggr

And you as well Bill,thank you...
...kirt....


----------



## ssgdan

Pictures of the current layout at Hobby-Sports. I stopped by at lunch today and loosened it up a little.


----------



## ThrottleKing

brwn bggr said:


> My thought was that your a very technical driver and wanted to keep the speeds down...and make some of the "lesser species",like me,turn into DNF's....lol
> And loosely on topic,what would you recommend for pinion/spur ratio on the tc6.1,for the track...thanks,kirt...!
> ...(edit for brain cramp)...using a 21.5 t...


Start around 4.0 and check temps after 4 min then at 6 min. Try to keep your temp below 145*. This is for a 21.5 TC. Use the scoring system lap times as well. You will have to be consistent with your line to be accurate. Your tc6 is has a 2.0 fdr. just in case you were unsure so a 96x48 will get you to 4.0 
Divide spur by pinion then multiply your cars drive ratio to get fdr.
Jeremiah


----------



## Robert421

Not wanting to step on anyone's toes, I went to Novak's website and looked up the gearing for the 21.5 motor. Novak has it at 3.4 FDR for a touring car. I am running a HPI Sprint 2 set up for USGT. I have the FDR at 3.5 with no heat problems at all. 4 FDR would be a good place to start as stated in the earlier posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Pictures of the current layout at Hobby-Sports. I stopped by at lunch today and loosened it up a little.


Nice layout Dan........Just showed it to Dillon and his only words were "Whoa! That is cool"


----------



## brwn bggr

No doubt....it really looks good Dan..
...getting anxious here...patience is only a virtue when you have it...
...kirt...


----------



## brwn bggr

Out of curiosity...your going to run a buggy class,given enough interest...I've searched a bit and have been unable to locate a "street" tire for the front...are you using something like a bar code...or maybe panther slicks...???
...thanks...kirt...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Out of curiosity...your going to run a buggy class,given enough interest...I've searched a bit and have been unable to locate a "street" tire for the front...are you using something like a bar code...or maybe panther slicks...???
> ...thanks...kirt...


I talked to John the other day and he mentioned the bar code as a rear tire, not sure about fronts.


----------



## xjyrg3u

ssgdan said:


> I talked to John the other day and he mentioned the bar code as a rear tire, not sure about fronts.


I am thinking scrubs for the front....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Spent the afternoon at the track with the buggy. We pulled the jumps out and I would say it got around there rather nice. Ran Hot Bodies Beams (pink) in the rear and some half wore out Bar Codes (blue) upfront. It had a bit of a push but with some traction compound it went right away (definitely going to run a softer compound up front). Keep in mind it still had outdoor setup from yesterday and didn't mess with it at all.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ThrottleKing said:


> Start around 4.0 and check temps after 4 min then at 6 min. Try to keep your temp below 145*. This is for a 21.5 TC. Use the scoring system lap times as well. You will have to be consistent with your line to be accurate. Your tc6 is has a 2.0 fdr. just in case you were unsure so a 96x48 will get you to 4.0
> Divide spur by pinion then multiply your cars drive ratio to get fdr.
> Jeremiah


I agree and am starting in this range as well. Keep in mind that there is quite the range in K.V. ratings between the different motor manufactures.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Spent the afternoon at the track with the buggy. We pulled the jumps out and I would say it got around there rather nice. Ran Hot Bodies Beams (pink) in the rear and some half wore out Bar Codes (blue) upfront. It had a bit of a push but with some traction compound it went right away (definitely going to run a softer compound up front). Keep in mind it still had outdoor setup from yesterday and didn't mess with it at all.


What buggy are you running?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> What buggy are you running?


Associated B4


----------



## ssgdan

Just in case I am not the only one interested in mini classes:

HPI has re-released the Micro RS4

Tacon is a newer company they have:
1/14 4WD buggy to compete against the Losi Mini8
1/12th Rally that may go up against the Traxxas 1/16 Rally
1/14 Short Course
All the Tacon models have aluminum chassis, aluminum shock towers, brushless systems, and threaded aluminum shocks, and are $70 tp $90 less than the Losi Mini8.

There is actually a lot more out there than I knew about, check out NitroRCX.com

There are also the Atomik 1/18 Rally, Turnigy 1/16 Rally, 
Also, Associated re-released the 18R under the Apex Qualifier series as a 1/18 touring car.

The x-ray M18 is still available.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Just in case I am not the only one interested in mini classes:
> 
> HPI has re-released the Micro RS4
> 
> Tacon is a newer company they have:
> 1/14 4WD buggy to compete against the Losi Mini8
> 1/12th Rally that may go up against the Traxxas 1/16 Rally
> 1/14 Short Course
> All the Tacon models have aluminum chassis, aluminum shock towers, brushless systems, and threaded aluminum shocks, and are $70 tp $90 less than the Losi Mini8.
> 
> There is actually a lot more out there than I knew about, check out NitroRCX.com
> 
> There are also the Atomik 1/18 Rally, Turnigy 1/16 Rally,
> Also, Associated re-released the 18R under the Apex Qualifier series as a 1/18 touring car.
> 
> The x-ray M18 is still available.


Wish we could but I'm at my car limit right now. I believe Jim still has some of those micros tho.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> I talked to John the other day and he mentioned the bar code as a rear tire, not sure about fronts.


Cool....! I'm sure it will be resolved,I just don't want to be stepping out of bounds on the rules...I'll be running USGT for the first couple weeks anyway...new car and pieces/parts pretty well chewed up my allowance...grin...!


----------



## brwn bggr

I'm heading to the shop to pick up the 6.1 world's...got the itch bad...I want to take the RB6 with me and run some laps...pooooooh!...don't want to tear up the carpet with dirt tires...man,I hate waiting...maybe if I hadn't stopped being a boyscout,I'd have some carpet tires laying around...tick-tock,tick-tock...!


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> I'm heading to the shop to pick up the 6.1 world's...got the itch bad...I want to take the RB6 with me and run some laps...pooooooh!...don't want to tear up the carpet with dirt tires...man,I hate waiting...maybe if I hadn't stopped being a boyscout,I'd have some carpet tires laying around...tick-tock,tick-tock...!


I went to Hobby Sports at lunch, the jumps are still out on the track. Let us know what you think. I believe James and Dillon put the jumps out Sunday and ran a little.

I will probably be dodging rentals this weekend, it will most likely be my last chance before the first race day.


----------



## brwn bggr

for what it's worth...it looks really good to me Dan...layout seems ballanced and I like where the jumps ended up...in short...it's going to be a hoot...!
...I'd say I'm geeked ,but you already know that...lol...!
with a little luck,I'll have the tc ready this week end and I'll see you there...
...kirt...


----------



## ssgdan

Hi, my name is Dan and I am an RC addict. It has been 6 hours since I bought my latest RC kit.....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Hi, my name is Dan and I am an RC addict. It has been 6 hours since I bought my latest RC kit.....


Lol...What did you get?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Hey everyone, just wanted to make some clarification on the off road classes. For short course, I am asking everyone to run the Proline Street Fighter tires. Mishawaka has used these and have had success with them. As for the buggy class, I am asking a non aggressive clay tire such as bar codes. Basically if it had knobs, it will not be allowed on the track.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Lol...What did you get?


Losi 22 2.0.....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Losi 22 2.0.....


Looks like there is going to be a buggy class


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Looks like there is going to be a buggy class


There better be. I might have to start racing in the summer.....


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Hi, my name is Dan and I am an RC addict. It has been 6 hours since I bought my latest RC kit.....


I hope you don't hold it against us,but...this is the wrong place to come for interdiction Dan...quite the opposite actually...though many people will not understand...there are those among us who believe encouragement is the best therapy...


----------



## brwn bggr

btw...what are chances,it gets built mid motor...???


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> btw...what are chances,it gets built mid motor...???


Not sure yet, I am going to build it Friday night so I have until then to research set-ups and decide. A mid motor mount would require a different battery than any I have or could use in other cars and I like to keep things as interchangable as possible.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Not sure yet, I am going to build it Friday night so I have until then to research set-ups and decide. A mid motor mount would require a different battery than any I have or could use in other cars and I like to keep things as interchangable as possible.


I know exactly what you mean...I bought the rb6 last spring,after a 20 year vacation from rc...I built it m/m and bought 4500/100c shortly's for it ...then I picked up the 22sct and still used the shortly's...but maybe now I've painted myself in a corner and will have to pick up some full size batteries...I've heard more than one story about 4wd carpet cars being more demanding of batteries... I'll be fine on run time,but I may run out of punch...We'll find out soon...lol...!


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> I know exactly what you mean...I bought the rb6 last spring,after a 20 year vacation from rc...I built it m/m and bought 4500/100c shortly's for it ...then I picked up the 22sct and still used the shortly's...but maybe now I've painted myself in a corner and will have to pick up some full size batteries...I've heard more than one story about 4wd carpet cars being more demanding of batteries... I'll be fine on run time,but I may run out of punch...We'll find out soon...lol...!


I think k most of my touring cars are running 4000 to 5000 m;ah and 35 to 40 C. Not sure since I have a variety. In the TT-01 class we can get away with 2400 mah 20 C Orion Rocket packs. 

I had not thought much about going up in amps or C rating with the new SCT and buggy. I have never raced off road and was just going to use some of mg TC car batteries.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> I think k most of my touring cars are running 4000 to 5000 m;ah and 35 to 40 C. Not sure since I have a variety. In the TT-01 class we can get away with 2400 mah 20 C Orion Rocket packs.
> 
> I had not thought much about going up in amps or C rating with the new SCT and buggy. I have never raced off road and was just going to use some of mg TC car batteries.


Thanks Dan...after reading that,I'm sure I'll be fine...now I feel all warm and fuzzy...grin! 
...I am running a 13.5 T in the buggy and an 8.5 in the sct ...hence the reason for wanting a high "C"...being we will be running 17.5 this winter,I think you'll be fine with what you have...just gear it way down so it's real slow...Ya,that will work....grinning some more...


----------



## brwn bggr

Well that's a kick in the pants...into the tc6.1 build,moving along nicely and ...poooooh! One of the cva couplers is the wrong size...AE has one on the way but that might take a while...Tiny says he has at the shop,but can't find...I should buy a lottery ticket...I might win...lol!


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Well that's a kick in the pants...into the tc6.1 build,moving along nicely and ...poooooh! One of the cva couplers is the wrong size...AE has one on the way but that might take a while...Tiny says he has at the shop,but can't find...I should buy a lottery ticket...I might win...lol!


At least you still have 2 weeks before opening day.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Associated is pretty good on that stuff....remember when I got a T3 FT, had some missing parts. Got them really quick from Associated who wanted to make everything right.....


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> At least you still have 2 weeks before opening day.


I might need all of that two weeks...you haven't seen me drive...grin!


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> Associated is pretty good on that stuff....remember when I got a T3 FT, had some missing parts. Got them really quick from Associated who wanted to make everything right.....


Cool...no worries here...!
I feel like you and Dan just gave me a "Smile,Be Happy" counselling session...lol!


----------



## Nitro baby

*opening day*

We have 3 USGT cars coming openday.....get ready corky

hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nitro baby said:


> We have 3 USGT cars coming openday.....get ready corky
> 
> hammer


Great! Looking forward to you coming!


----------



## WarpWind

Anyone thinking of running 1/12th? Might bring mine along just in case.

Bill D.


----------



## ssgdan

WarpWind said:


> Anyone thinking of running 1/12th? Might bring mine along just in case.
> 
> Bill D.


I will bring my 1/12 (stock). I am not sure what classes I will end up running. I will try to fill in the classes with low numbers if I can to keep those people interested.


----------



## Robert421

I just picked up the Proline Street fighters for my 2wd sct. Not sure if I will have it ready for opening day.


----------



## ssgdan

Picked up my Thunder Power 21.5 motor for USGT today and should have it completed tonight.

Also picked up a Dynamite ESC for my 2WD Stock Buggy and am going to try and build that car tonight.

I plan on being at the Hobby Sports track all day tomorrow practicing buggy, short course, usgt, 1/12 pan, and whatever else I feel like. 

While at the shop Lee, another racer, stopped in. He will be running 2WD Short Course this season and mentioned a Losi Mini8 class. I am all for that and will throw on some TC car semi slicks to run with any one interested.


----------



## xjyrg3u

I will probably have my 12 scaler out there as well.... Now whether I will be able to get someone to run that race for me.......


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Picked up my Thunder Power 21.5 motor for USGT today and should have it completed tonight.
> 
> Also picked up a Dynamite ESC for my 2WD Stock Buggy and am going to try and build that car tonight.
> 
> I plan on being at the Hobby Sports track all day tomorrow practicing buggy, short course, usgt, 1/12 pan, and whatever else I feel like.
> 
> While at the shop Lee, another racer, stopped in. He will be running 2WD Short Course this season and mentioned a Losi Mini8 class. I am all for that and will throw on some TC car semi slicks to run with any one interested.


You are a man of many hats sir....
And tomorrow,you are going to be as busy as a cat covering scat...lol
If you would be so kind...a couple of questions for you...
What are we allowed to use,what do you use,for rubber tire cleaning/treating...?
And do you use anti-sway bars both front are rear,on your tc6.1...?
Thanks ...kirt...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> You are a man of many hats sir....
> And tomorrow,you are going to be as busy as a cat covering scat...lol
> If you would be so kind...a couple of questions for you...
> What are we allowed to use,what do you use,for rubber tire cleaning/treating...?
> And do you use anti-sway bars both front are rear,on your tc6.1...?
> Thanks ...kirt...


Most use Jack the Gripper at Hobby Sports, I used Niftech for awhile but Jack seems to work better. In the past a couple guys have some secret sauce they use and won't say what it is, the shop usually has a couple different brands to choose sum but I have not looked in awhile. 

I have never been a fan of sway bars, I currently only have one in use on the front of my T.O.P. Photon which will be my USGT car. I only run that one because I bought the car used and the setup was good. That being said, I don't win much.....


----------



## ChrisG

Hi all!

I just moved out to south haven and I was searching for nearby racing and came across this place! i have raced offroad(2wd buggy and truck) in the past but i have always wanted to try my hand at on road. i am really leaning towrds running in the M-05 class or possibly tt-01, but i do have a couple of questions. As far as the TT-01 class goes, will the new TT-02 cars be allowed to run in that class? how popular is me M-05 class? 

while I was looking into the USGT class, witch sound like the class I have been wanting(I love the idea of a more scale GT racing, currently a scale crawler guy) but this class seem too costly to be competitive for me. while on the subject of USGT, i saw it could be a 4WD or FF car, what about RWD sedans like the new thunder tiger? 

thanks for the answers!


----------



## ssgdan

ChrisG said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just moved out to south haven and I was searching for nearby racing and came across this place! i have raced offroad(2wd buggy and truck) in the past but i have always wanted to try my hand at on road. i am really leaning towrds running in the M-05 class or possibly tt-01, but i do have a couple of questions. As far as the TT-01 class goes, will the new TT-02 cars be allowed to run in that class? how popular is me M-05 class?
> 
> while I was looking into the USGT class, witch sound like the class I have been wanting(I love the idea of a more scale GT racing, currently a scale crawler guy) but this class seem too costly to be competitive for me. while on the subject of USGT, i saw it could be a 4WD or FF car, what about RWD sedans like the new thunder tiger?
> 
> thanks for the answers!


We have run a mini class (M-05, m-06, and ABC Genetic, Grid, and Goose) the last three seasons. I personally prefer the BC chassis over the m-o5. I still have the m-05 but don't drive it anymore. The front wheel drive mini's are completely different to drive and set up than more traditional on-road cars.

TT-01 has been out biggest class the last three years but I think people are looking for something different that is why USGT looks to be gaining popularity.

We are trying to stick to the USGT rules as set forth by the http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html 
This allows racers to set up a car they know they can run anywhere with very minimal changes if any at all.

This year we are going to be running more offroad, 2WD stock buggy and short course.

Stop by Hobby-sports on any Sunday and John the new race director will be working he can answer any questions and he ahs the final say on rules. You can also catch him on here or our other thread on the RCtech Forum.


----------



## xjyrg3u

ChrisG said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just moved out to south haven and I was searching for nearby racing and came across this place! i have raced offroad(2wd buggy and truck) in the past but i have always wanted to try my hand at on road. i am really leaning towrds running in the M-05 class or possibly tt-01, but i do have a couple of questions. As far as the TT-01 class goes, will the new TT-02 cars be allowed to run in that class? how popular is me M-05 class?
> 
> while I was looking into the USGT class, witch sound like the class I have been wanting(I love the idea of a more scale GT racing, currently a scale crawler guy) but this class seem too costly to be competitive for me. while on the subject of USGT, i saw it could be a 4WD or FF car, what about RWD sedans like the new thunder tiger?
> 
> thanks for the answers!


Hey Chris, this is John the race director.... Feel free to private message me if you have any questions, and yes, a tt-02 will be allowed in tt-01 class, we just ask that the stock spur is used, and if I remember right, and Dan can correct me on this, a 22T pinion. Also ask that kit tires are used as well....


----------



## xjyrg3u

Can you guys proof read this and give me feedback? Thanks!


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Can you guys proof read this and give me feedback? Thanks!


TT-01 should read silver can or Torque Tuned motor


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Can you guys proof read this and give me feedback? Thanks!


do the off-road classes have rules?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Crue said:


> TT-01 should read silver can or Torque Tuned motor


Did everyone last year go over to the torque tuned? or do you want to leave the option of racing the silver can as well......


----------



## xjyrg3u

Robert421 said:


> do the off-road classes have rules?


Yes they do, read down torward the bottom......

Off Road 

Stock Short Course	17.5T Brushless, blinky ESC, Bottom screws must be covered
Proline Street Fighter Tires

Stock Buggy 17.5T Brushless, blinky ESC, Bottom screws must be covered
Clay tires such as scrubs and bar codes

Novice Bring what you got, no transponder required. No knobby tires.
Bottom screws must be covered.


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Did everyone last year go over to the torque tuned? or do you want to leave the option of racing the silver can as well......


It was not required to change. There really isn't much of a difference between them. If you have a really good silver can, there is no difference between them. The first Torque Tuned motor I got wasn't great and I was actually slower than some of the silver cans. 

Also, the D & R chassis were never allowed before due to them having adjustable camber arms. The whole point of the class is to have identical (or as close as possible) cars, at a pretty cheap price, so the only difference is drivers skill. The more variables you allow, the less fun the class becomes.

Races are won, literally, by a couple of tenths of a second in that class, which for the more experienced racers, is the only reason we race the class. It has been the most competitive class at the track for the more experienced guys. Not to mention, the longer races add to the degree of difficulty. Almost anyone can be fast for a couple of minutes, but can you do it for 10 minutes straight??


----------



## Crue

Nearly, the same applies to the Minu class. It was meant to be a Tamiya only class, with a spec motor, spec tires, spec gear ratio and limited upgrades. The only difference between that and TT-01 was you were allowed to run aluminum upgrades and you could run an aftermarket ESC, in blinky mode of course. 

The class has slowly gone away from that and is no longer as fun as it use to be, for those reasons, in my opinion. So, when you mention "the spirit of the class", wouldn't we need to revert back to the original rules to do that?

If I remember correctly, at one time, the rules and allowable upgrades, were posted across from the cork boards, in the track area


----------



## xjyrg3u

Jeff, totally understand. I am going to open up the chassis style of the TT-01 because I have been asked to. I have had a few others that have the "D" version that want to drive their car. As for camber, if you want to switch it around, by all means. 

As for mini, I am going to keep it basic for now, as we get further in, we can tighten down the screws, but for the first saturday I am going to run things pretty loose and let you guys police yourself, same with TT-01. If you do see something, please by all means bring it to my attention as I am learing as well.


----------



## ssgdan

Just to add fuel to the fire, over the last few years no matter what the class there has always been a pretty distinct line between the top 2 drivers and the rest of us. And I do not feel that relaxing on some of the restrictions in TT-01 or Mini is going to change anything that much, if any at all. Certain components on the TT-01 platform break a lot and improving the longevity of those parts with aftermarket options is a viable solution. The motors, gearing, thire, ESC are all the same, so all the calculations we can do will be the same, F.D.R. & rollout. What changes with a variety of components after that is weight and efficiency thru reduced friction. Then look at what some people do with modyfing diffs, water dipping and testing multiple motors at a time to find "the one", I have seen someone in the shop open up every silver can motor in stock and skin all the armaturestruing to feel for the strongest magnets and smoothest bushings in the lot. 

We have to do something different to get old racers back and draw new ones in, we need some change.

There will always be a gap in driver skill no matter what rules and limitations we come up with, might as well let people race the cars they like. For me that means I am done with TT-01, and will only race mini's if I can use a chassis other than Tamiya.


----------



## brwn bggr

For what's it's worth,and if for no other reason than conversation...years ago,a track called USA raceway,up in Saginaw,started using a handicap system...both stock buggy and stock pan car were dominated by the same,usual racers every week...the classes started to see a major reduction in entries...most weeks there were not enough entries for a class...so they started an average race time based on the fastest "main" times each week...each racer was given a handicap based on his time against the average from the previous week...it took about a month before people warmed up to the idea,but stock pan car became the most popular class by the end of the season...
...just thoughts...kirt


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Yes they do, read down torward the bottom......
> 
> Off Road
> 
> Stock Short Course	17.5T Brushless, blinky ESC, Bottom screws must be covered
> Proline Street Fighter Tires
> 
> Stock Buggy 17.5T Brushless, blinky ESC, Bottom screws must be covered
> Clay tires such as scrubs and bar codes
> 
> Novice Bring what you got, no transponder required. No knobby tires.
> Bottom screws must be covered.


sorry John, but I only get 1 page and I do not see these rules, might be a problem on my part


----------



## Robert421

*"blinky" esc*

One thing that has me puzzled is the blinky esc. I have all Novak esc's which are all ROAR approved. I do not increase the boost on any of my esc's but none of them blink. Please let me know if I am wrong, I do not want to run an illegal esc.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Robert421 said:


> One thing that has me puzzled is the blinky esc. I have all Novak esc's which are all ROAR approved. I do not increase the boost on any of my esc's but none of them blink. Please let me know if I am wrong, I do not want to run an illegal esc.


As long as you do not use the Novalink, your fine..... Not too worried about you!  Some of the esc can advance the timing on them, but usually you have to have the novak link, or tekin hotwire. If you just run it like it was out of the box, no problems then.

Gotta love hawking the board at work on a Saturday! lol


----------



## Crue

I only bring up the items I have because of "the spirit" of the class. If you want to open things up, it only increases the cost for everyone running the class. Since you're an employee if the hobby shop, I can see your reasoning. Some decisions have been made in the past for a reason. Since you are the new director, John, I bring them up only to give you the reasons for them. It's your decision to agree it disagree. I see where I stand, so I'll keep my mouth shut. 

I hope the changes you are making result in better turnouts and better competition for all


----------



## xjyrg3u

No problems Jeff. I am always open to listen to everyone. From what it sounds like, Oct 26th is going to be packed. Got guys comming up from Mishawaka, and a bunch of new people as well..... I am going to pretty much let you guys police the TT01 and mini classes as well. If you guys want to do a change, please let me know.


----------



## Crue

I've already stated my opinion on both TT-01 and Mini classes. Like I said, I see where I stand in that respect. 

As far as TT-01, that class has had more different winners than any other class ran at the track. I've tried nearly every other class that has ran at Hobby Sports and every time, I go back to TT-01 and Mini because NO OTHER class offers the competition that those classes offer. Every year, for the last three years, there has been 5-6 DIFFERENT winners in that class. Not to mention the handicap of having to start the Main in the very last position if you get TQ. I can't think of a harder handicap to overcome. Another reason to keep things the way they are is, at the last race of last season, I used someone else's TT-01 and radio and still won the class. What better example do you need to prove the rules are working as they are? I would much rather win a race by tenths of a second than by laps, like in the other classes.


----------



## Crue

First off, I hope no one is taking anything I say personally. 

The reason I defend TT-01 and Mini so much is, they have been the heart and soul of racing at Hobby Sports for years. Without those classes, there wouldn't have been a race day. Not to mention, I have never had so many people come up to me after a race and comment about how much they enjoyed WATCHING one of either TT-01 or Mini races, that I was in. Again, the reason is, the close competition. The only suggestion I have to improve the TT-01 class is, split it up and run two classes of it so the faster guys can run with their equals and the slower guys have a chance as well

I do have a question. We have been running three classes for the last couple of years and people were complaining about how long it took to get through the day. Now you plan on TRIPLING the number of races, and supposedly, greatly increase the number of racers. How do you plan on managing the logistics of that?


----------



## xjyrg3u

There is definitely going to be some changes to the program you all used to know. The program is going to be more flowing, and less time between rounds. You will have time to charge batteries though. I also do not want more than 3-4 minutes between heats. I will definitely he pushing the finish your race, set down your car, and get back to Marshall. Some may not like this, but this how things have to be run. All I ask is give it a chance, and you will definitely be suprised and happy in the end.


----------



## ssgdan

Got some practice in at Hobby Sports today. Got the Short Course around the track pretty good while Cesar had his buggy out, moved the jumps off and practiced with the USGT and 1/12th scale while Glenn ran his VTA and 1/12 scale, and his sons ran TT-01. John showed up and cleaned up the computer/race director area, checked the software update on the lap counting system. Things are looking good.

I was up all night putting my new buggy together, my new ESC was defective, I took it back to the shop and Tiny hooked me up with a new replacement and even soldered it up for me. Just waiting on my "shorty" battery and will be good to go.


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> There is definitely going to be some changes to the program you all used to know. The program is going to be more flowing, and less time between rounds. You will have time to charge batteries though. I also do not want more than 3-4 minutes between heats. I will definitely he pushing the finish your race, set down your car, and get back to Marshall. Some may not like this, but this how things have to be run. All I ask is give it a chance, and you will definitely be suprised and happy in the end.


I think it can be done, keep up the good work John


----------



## Crue

As far as the Mini class goes, as long as everyone is running the spec tires, spec motor, the correct ESC and matches their gearing to be the same as the Tamiya models, I doubt anyone would have a problem if you wanted to run a car from a different manufacturer. Of course, it needs to be 2wd, either front or rear drive


----------



## ssgdan

Crue said:


> As far as the Mini class goes, as long as everyone is running the spec tires, spec motor, the correct ESC and matches their gearing to be the same as the Tamiya models, I doubt anyone would have a problem if you wanted to run a car from a different manufacturer. Of course, it needs to be 2wd, either front or rear drive


That's funny. Your prior argument for keeping TT-01 chassis limited to type E, does not carry over to the other "Tamiya" class? Running a 4WD mini was okay the last 2 years, now it's a problem? There is a Tamiya 4wd available, and one is in stock at Hobby-Sports.

USGT allows 4WD and FWD.....

Why is any of this such a big deal now?


----------



## Crue

Mini had always been a more open class with less restrictions than TT-01. 

Dan, I was only trying to compromise with the mini class, so no one would have any hard feelings. If you want to limit it, the same as TT-01, than it only affects you. As far as running a 4wd in the Mini class the last two years, who was doing that? I'm not aware of anyone? If it was happening then I would have been against it then as well. I personally ran one for one race day, after getting Todd's approval, only to see how it would compare to the others. I ended up pulling it out of the race, if I remember correctly, and sure didn't win that day. 

As far as the 4wd Tamiya, if it's the same one that was released last year, it uses a 380 sized motor and the last I knew, no one had come up with a 540 sized motor conversion for it. So how that compares to a M-05 or 06, I don't really see any resemblance. 

Either way, John has been asking for people's opinions, I've been stating mine, just like you have. Obviously, mine doesn't matter, as everything I have brought up has been over ruled. Not to mention, the people making or opening up the rules aren't even running the classes that I'm stating my opinion on. How is that fair?

Dan, you apparently have been upsetted by something I've said. Like I've already said, it's not personal. I'm glad you're stepping up and helping John out. We've always needed more people to help out. I haven't had a chance to see the track layout that you've come up with, but from the responses I've seen on here, you did a great job with it. I don't think anyone can question my dedication the last several years as I drive further than almost anyone else to get to the track, I'm usually the first one in the parking lot, I've tried almost ever class ran at the track, both me and my son always run two classes each, and me and him have probably vacuumed the track surface more than anyone else, besides the previous track director. Oh, and I'm the one that started this thread, to help promote the track, because no one else would and guess what I've gotten in return for all that effort?? NOTHING!


----------



## ssgdan

Crue said:


> Mini had always been a more open class with less restrictions than TT-01.
> 
> Dan, I was only trying to compromise with the mini class, so no one would have any hard feelings. If you want to limit it, the same as TT-01, than it only affects you. As far as running a 4wd in the Mini class the last two years, who was doing that? I'm not aware of anyone? If it was happening then I would have been against it then as well. I personally ran one for one race day, after getting Todd's approval, only to see how it would compare to the others. I ended up pulling it out of the race, if I remember correctly, and sure didn't win that day.
> 
> As far as the 4wd Tamiya, if it's the same one that was released last year, it uses a 380 sized motor and the last I knew, no one had come up with a 540 sized motor conversion for it. So how that compares to a M-05 or 06, I don't really see any resemblance.
> 
> Either way, John has been asking for people's opinions, I've been stating mine, just like you have. Obviously, mine doesn't matter, as everything I have brought up has been over ruled. Not to mention, the people making or opening up the rules aren't even running the classes that I'm stating my opinion on. How is that fair?
> 
> Dan, you apparently have been upsetted by something I've said. Like I've already said, it's not personal. I'm glad you're stepping up and helping John out. We've always needed more people to help out. I haven't had a chance to see the track layout that you've come up with, but from the responses I've seen on here, you did a great job with it. I don't think anyone can question my dedication the last several years as I drive further than almost anyone else to get to the track, I'm usually the first one in the parking lot, I've tried almost ever class ran at the track, both me and my son always run two classes each, and me and him have probably vacuumed the track surface more than anyone else, besides the previous track director. Oh, and I'm the one that started this thread, to help promote the track, because no one else would and guess what I've gotten in return for all that effort?? NOTHING!


I ran a 4WD MINI off and on with Todd's permission, and you knew because you looked at it, and were standing to Todd and I's left facing south when I asked him and showed him the car. I CHOOSE to run ABC brand Mini's because they are cheaper, easier to work on and maintain, and right out of the box they can be competitive.

Ok, now I know that you started this thread, thanks. I have also posted links to it on both Hobby-sports Facebook pages, and on the RC-Tech forum. Telling people to check it out because this is where most of the discussion occurs lately.

Rules are being changed, because that is what it apparently takes to bring more people in to race. It is not one person against another. Not being flexible will only hurt the turnout. John is talking to a lot of people and traveling to other tracks to see what works and what does not, asking what it would take to bring those racers to Hobby-Sports, that is what he is basing his decisions on.

Looking for more than having a place to race out of a hobby that one chooses to participate in is a bit of a reach.


----------



## Crue

Dan, you have two or three ABC minis, if I remember correctly, so knowing which one you run every week isn't my concern. 

You are obviously pissed off, so there is no point is continuing this, what I thought was a discussion, but what has quickly become something else. 

I'm glad to see John doing what he's doing and I hope things work out for the best. It's also good to see people like yourself, and others, helping him out where they can. 

I still plan on showing up and supporting the hobby shop like I have the last several years, just like you have. If something happens to change my mind, then I'll have to make a decision if and when that happens. It doesn't sound like me or my son will be missed.


----------



## xjyrg3u

OK guys.... please please please remember these are toy cars we are talking about! I do value everyone's opinion. Now that does not mean I will do what everyone says, but I do try to listen. Jeff, I know it seems like you are talking to deaf ears. You are not. I value your opinion. Dan, thank you for the passion you have shown over the last few weeks. Definitely been appreciated. I am still new to this, and have much to learn. I do appreciate all the input, and trust me, I will do everything I can to make sure we have a great time on the 26th!!!


----------



## brwn bggr

Is it the 26th yet...???


----------



## Crue

Thanks John. I was only trying to give my opinion. Again, I didn't mean to upset anyone. I apologize for doing so. 

Its all good, we will see everyone at the race


----------



## ssgdan

Crue said:


> Dan, you have two or three ABC minis, if I remember correctly, so knowing which one you run every week isn't my concern.
> 
> You are obviously pissed off, so there is no point is continuing this, what I thought was a discussion, but what has quickly become something else.
> 
> I'm glad to see John doing what he's doing and I hope things work out for the best. It's also good to see people like yourself, and others, helping him out where they can.
> 
> I still plan on showing up and supporting the hobby shop like I have the last several years, just like you have. If something happens to change my mind, then I'll have to make a decision if and when that happens. It doesn't sound like me or my son will be missed.


Jeff

Over the last month or two, since Todd's fall out with management, most of your post have had a negative tone, always pointing out the downside of things others are discussing or wanting to try, dismissive of changes to what classes ran in the recent past. Under the previous track director we saw no promotion of the track or any classes other than what he and a select few were interested in running. I am not pissed, I am only trying to support the positive direction I see the track going in. Creating niche classes that are only raced at Hobby-Sports is not going to work, people to want to race the same class or very similar any place they go. Right now our closest competition is Michiana RC raceway. They seem to have a similar setup (carpet onroad racing, and portable jumps for off road classes). The people we seem to draw, outside the core Hobby-Sports regulars, are the racers that go to MRCR and none of them race TT-01 or Mini. They want a choice in what chassis they can run, and they want to run it at more than one track. So that is driving the push for VTA, USGT, 2WD Buggy, and 2WD Short Course. From what I read and hear Rapid Competition runs 1/12th scale, VTA, USGT, and I think a TC Rubber Stock, but no off-road. I have also been told it's much more "cut throat" there. We have the opportunity at Hobby Sports to make things better. The facility is nicer, the prices are in line with MRCR, and we have a much more relaxed atmosphere most of the time.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*Attention AARP Racing.....*



Nitro baby said:


> We have 3 USGT cars coming openday.....get ready corky
> 
> hammer


Corky Says Hi!


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> Corky Says Hi!


hey, let me in on the joke lol, I need to get a "cork" driver for my VTA lol


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Robert421 said:


> hey, let me in on the joke lol, I need to get a "cork" driver for my VTA lol


Robert I'm sure your aware that my kiddo is the one that runs the cars and I turn the wrenches. Last winter we ventured down to MRCR where they require a driver. So no big deal the following race we will add a driver. When Dillon walked in with this, Nitro Baby and two other fellas (slightly older than Dillon) nicknamed him Corky and it stuck ever since.

As for the AARP Racing....I believe they are sharing a 12th scale this year dubbed the AARP 12th scale. 

Just having some good fun with them.


----------



## Tinyman

I hope everything goes well this season and i can find some track time in my future. Im excited to see some changes and meet some new people. See you guys soon. Tiny


----------



## Robert421

Dillon & Co. said:


> Robert I'm sure your aware that my kiddo is the one that runs the cars and I turn the wrenches. Last winter we ventured down to MRCR where they require a driver. So no big deal the following race we will add a driver. When Dillon walked in with this, Nitro Baby and two other fellas (slightly older than Dillon) nicknamed him Corky and it stuck ever since.
> 
> LOL looking forward to racing with you guys
> 
> As for the AARP Racing....I believe they are sharing a 12th scale this year dubbed the AARP 12th scale.
> 
> Just having some good fun with them.


Looking for the October 26


----------



## Robert421

Tinyman said:


> I hope everything goes well this season and i can find some track time in my future. Im excited to see some changes and meet some new people. See you guys soon. Tiny


You an me too Tiny lol


----------



## brwn bggr

Tinyman said:


> I hope everything goes well this season and i can find some track time in my future. Im excited to see some changes and meet some new people. See you guys soon. Tiny


I hope you can free up some time and spend it on the track as well...
And thank you for getting that cva coupler so fast for me...that will give me a little more trigger time before the opener...god knows I'm going to need it...grin! 
Looking forward to seeing you on the track...
...kirt...


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*

Hi Corky, 
I ran the USGT car for the first time last friday. I think i got it good enough to have some fun with u guys.

Team AARP does have a 1/12 car and it will be there oct. 26th. I actually own it but the other guys have driven it this year. We are having alot of fun with that car.

I don't want to get involved with your guys discussion of rules and what not. I will say it will be nice to see your place full on race day, as you do have a great facility.

We have also raced at ALL the local tracks, including Rapid Competetion and the guys there were very nice to us. Not cut throat at all.



what are the times for oct 26 ? 

hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nitro baby said:


> Hi Corky,
> I ran the USGT car for the first time last friday. I think i got it good enough to have some fun with u guys.
> 
> Team AARP does have a 1/12 car and it will be there oct. 26th. I actually own it but the other guys have driven it this year. We are having alot of fun with that car.
> 
> I don't want to get involved with your guys discussion of rules and what not. I will say it will be nice to see your place full on race day, as you do have a great facility.
> 
> We have also raced at ALL the local tracks, including Rapid Competetion and the guys there were very nice to us. Not cut throat at all.
> 
> 
> 
> what are the times for oct 26 ?
> 
> hammer


Racing at 11 sharp. Doors to the track open at 9....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> Hi Corky,
> I ran the USGT car for the first time last friday. I think i got it good enough to have some fun with u guys.
> 
> Team AARP does have a 1/12 car and it will be there oct. 26th. I actually own it but the other guys have driven it this year. We are having alot of fun with that car.
> 
> I don't want to get involved with your guys discussion of rules and what not. I will say it will be nice to see your place full on race day, as you do have a great facility.
> 
> We have also raced at ALL the local tracks, including Rapid Competetion and the guys there were very nice to us. Not cut throat at all.
> 
> 
> what are the times for oct 26 ?
> 
> hammer


We should have Corky's USGT ready for a shakedown this weekend and hope to be turning some nice laps for you guys opening day.

As far as the cut throat thing I know where your coming from and I know it doesn't have anything to do with me, but don't care to have that association.

Were in for VTA, USGT and buggy opening day......From what I've been hearing it should be a good turnout.

See everyone track side!


----------



## brwn bggr

Nothing like a shiny,clean,new lid to make a smile...well,the new car under it has to be helping...lol! Just have to mount the wing and I'll be ready to head to hobby sports tomorrow...I don't have a lot of confidence in the attachment method that hpi uses to mount their wings on their gt cars...one cartwheel ( which I have perfected ) and those screws are going to pull right out...I think I'm going to fill the pockets,in both the body and wing,with a small amount of epoxy before I drill for screws...the worst that will happen is that the screws will pull out...grin...it's been a long time since I drove on road,never 4wd...can't wait...Dan said the box set up for the tc6.1 is a solid place to start...good enough for me...
...sorry for the ramble...I'm excited and needed to tell someone who can relate...
...is it the 26th yet...?
...are we there yet...?
...kirt...


----------



## Crue

Got a chance to stop at the track tonight for a few minutes. Track layout looked great! I seen the class posting on the bulletin board. On the mini class, it was showing the same race times as TT-01. Is that correct? Previously we ran shorter races for Mini than TT-01. Fine either way

Looking forward to race day


----------



## ssgdan

Stopped by Hobby-Sports tonight and squeezed a little more lane width out of a couple places. Still a couple tight corners but the rest is looking pretty good. Thanks for some ideas the other night Justin.

Kirk was practicing with his USGT, looks good, just needs to get a couple more runs on those tires. After a few heats on race day we should have a good line and a lot more traction.


----------



## ssgdan

Can we get a bit of a roll call? Everyone post what they plan on running. Give John a little head start to plan for opening day.

I plan on running:

2WD Short Course
USGT
1/12th Pan OR 2WD Buggy OR VTA OR Mini OR TC Rubber Stock

I am not good at making decisions so in reality it can be any combination of the above, dependent on how many show up for each class.....


----------



## WarpWind

ssgdan said:


> Can we get a bit of a roll call?


Short Course
USGT
1/12th

Can't wait for the first race. 

Bill D.


----------



## brwn bggr

I'm in for USGT right from the git-go...and buggy once things get going...
...kirt


----------



## xjyrg3u

Crue said:


> Got a chance to stop at the track tonight for a few minutes. Track layout looked great! I seen the class posting on the bulletin board. On the mini class, it was showing the same race times as TT-01. Is that correct? Previously we ran shorter races for Mini than TT-01. Fine either way
> 
> Looking forward to race day


Jeff, I was not sure. I am up for what you guys want to do....


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> Can we get a bit of a roll call? Everyone post what they plan on running


If I can get some more track time in this Saturday, I can run;
USGT
VTA
TC stock
TT01


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> Jeff, I was not sure. I am up for what you guys want to do....


No problem. I'm fine with a shorter run time, more in line with the other classes. It would help with getting the day done in time as well


----------



## brwn bggr

Am I correct in assuming that when Dan and Bill say " short course" ...they are referring to the buggies,not trucks...???


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Am I correct in assuming that when Dan and Bill say " short course" ...they are referring to the buggies,not trucks...???


2WD Short Course is a truck class. 2WD Buggy is different.

Main differences will be body and wheels. We will be running stock (17.5 brushless) for both. 

A lot of short course trucks are based on buggy chassis'.


----------



## brwn bggr

Sorry Dan,my bad...I was confused because of the sc buggies and sct's and then the 2wd buggies and truggy/stadium trucks...
...I believe most,if not all sc buggies are RTR's...I thought it might be another slower speed,limited equipment class...
...as a side note,if there is not enough entries for stock buggy...I'll add a sct to the field...
Whichever way you guys go,I'll follow ...
...kirt...


----------



## ssgdan

I forgot there was an actual Short Course Buggy class. I don't have one of those....yet.


----------



## Nitro baby

*roll count*

Team AARP at a min. will be 3 USGT cars and stock 1/12. 
Possibly a USVTA car as well..depends on turnout.

Since u posted a link to the usvintage trans am rules, which also have the USGT rules i"m assuming you are running by them ? Meaning treaded tires for USGT..no TC slicks ? is this correct?

hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nitro baby said:


> Team AARP at a min. will be 3 USGT cars and stock 1/12.
> Possibly a USVTA car as well..depends on turnout.
> 
> Since u posted a link to the usvintage trans am rules, which also have the USGT rules i"m assuming you are running by them ? Meaning treaded tires for USGT..no TC slicks ? is this correct?
> 
> hammer


Yes sir!


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> I forgot there was an actual Short Course Buggy class. I don't have one of those....yet.


I'm sorry Dan...I know it's hard for you to just say no...with your addiction and all...
It was not my intention to temp you with another fix...
...you know,you are going to have to put an addition on your pole barn...eh...! 
...grinning here...kirt...!


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Yes sir!


So where do the Tamiya semi slicks fall? I run the same tires on TT-O1, TC Rubber Stock, and have my USGT set up with them. They have a shallow "x" pattern. Will they be allowed in USGT this year?

They were the spec tire for the GT-1 class Todd tried to start last year. That's the car that I was going to run this year in USGT.


----------



## WarpWind

Little over a week to go, and I'm very excited to run Short Course. And to add to it the EOS kicked off this weekend in Poland. 






Bill D.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> So where do the Tamiya semi slicks fall? I run the same tires on TT-O1, TC Rubber Stock, and have my USGT set up with them. They have a shallow "x" pattern. Will they be allowed in USGT this year?
> 
> They were the spec tire for the GT-1 class Todd tried to start last year. That's the car that I was going to run this year in USGT.


That is true Dan, I have the same tires that you have, if they don't want that tire, I have no idea what to put on my USGT car


----------



## Robert421

Nitro baby said:


> Team AARP at a min. will be 3 USGT cars and stock 1/12.
> Possibly a USVTA car as well..depends on turnout.
> 
> Since u posted a link to the usvintage trans am rules, which also have the USGT rules i"m assuming you are running by them ? Meaning treaded tires for USGT..no TC slicks ? is this correct?
> 
> hammer


Hi, can you tell me what tires you use for USGT?


----------



## Nitro baby

*USGT tires*

oct 26


----------



## Robert421

*Tamiya tires*

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGM28&P=7

This is the tire that I have on my USGT car, the rims are spoke HPI rims


----------



## xjyrg3u

The way I read the rules is that there has to be some type of tread on the tire. Now it does not say what type of tread, but just a "tread." So as far as I am concerned, the Tamiya semi-slicks are legal in my book.....


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> The way I read the rules is that there has to be some type of tread on the tire. Now it does not say what type of tread, but just a "tread." So as far as I am concerned, the Tamiya semi-slicks are legal in my book.....


Good call John,


----------



## Nitro baby

oct 26


----------



## brwn bggr

Thanks for the cleaning tip hammer...!
...kirt


----------



## Robert421

*Tires*

I think we are on the same page. I use the Sorex "slick" tires on my TC and they hook up great on our track. 

It would be interesting to try the front VTA tires, I just don't have the practice time available. 

Two thumbs up on cleaning the tires after running, I have been using motor spray to clean mine.


----------



## ssgdan

I stopped into Hobby-Sports this afternoon to see who was practicing. Dillon and Glenn were their with TT-01's a VTA/USGT (can't make up its mind?".

For those that don't know Glenn, he is meticulous in preparation, research, and smooth slow assembly. He used to race 1/12th Pan in the '80's and is a pretty smooth driver.

His 1/12th scale pan is what he ran in the '80's. He has updated to a Dynamite Tazer brushed ESC and a Sport Tuned black can Tamiya motor. He is running a 7.4 volt saddle pack, and his car is just a touch slower than mine with a 17.5 brushless and single cell lipo (with voltage booster).

Would anyone have a problem with Glenn running in a 1/12 stock class with his current setup? We run against each other at practice and I think it would be great to see him race this this car again.


----------



## Nitro baby

Although i'm new to 1/12 racing i do know 1/12 is 1S packs. You guys have to stay with the rules of the class, otherwise u let everyone run 7.4 V 2S packs and now it's not a 1/12 class. Probably sounds harsh, but this is what gets your track out of the loop in a hurry, allowing cars into a established class that don't fit. 

No different than asking if i can run a 3 cell lipo and 25.5 motor in USGT ? Bigger lipo with smaller motor.



hammer


----------



## brwn bggr

My intent,is nothing more than to give my thoughts...
I do not consider myself well versed enough to try and sway anyone's opinion...
But running anything within a class,that falls outside of the bounderies of class rules,will eventually lead to hurt feelings and/or confrontations...
If our track rules parallel those of other tracks,it will be "easy-peasy" for someone from another area to show up and know exactly what to expect...
Having said all of that...I would not mind at all,assuming he is not break out fast,to allow him to race with in the class,assuming he wants to...for fun and lap times...and then take a DQ after the mains but before scoring a and placement...
I can't think of a reason for that to rub anyone the wrong way...and more entries makes for a more enjoyable race...
...again,just my thoughts bubbling over...lucky you guys...grin...!
...kirt


----------



## Nitro baby

oct 26


----------



## ssgdan

I guess I should not have said anything. You people are way to uptight. This is supposed to be some fun club level racing. We are not racing for trophies, no points that I know of. If you need a little sticker to validate yourself for placing 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, I can give you a stack.

We need people to get out and race. Not bitch about every little thing.

I guarantee if I would not have brought it up, no one would have cared unless they can't handle the possibility of losing to an antique budget car.

A year or two ago we ran a couple 1/10th pan cars on 1cell lipos against an F1 with 2cell. Guess what, we all survived and even managed to have some fun.

Same thing happened when Mike was winning or placing in 1/10th TC rubber stock with a 1/14 recoil. We all survived and managed to crack a smile.


----------



## ssgdan

Hypocrite:

Offers to remove a post if it upsets someone, gets a PM to remove it, and laughs openly about it. Edits posts to delete the offer to remove said post if it offends anyone.

Have some personal integrity if you are going preach about race class integrity.


----------



## brwn bggr

It's possible that my post was taken the wrong way...
if I came across as anal or uptight,then I apologize...
I am truly neither...
I will show up with my toy car,race whichever class you say I fit and almost surely loose...and I will have a very,very,very enjoyable time doing it...
but I and others will find it uncomfortable,watching from afar,as an argument ensues because someone feels that someone in their class had an unfair advantage...be it real or only perceived...only known,defined rules will prevent that from happening...
I can't imagine, how allowing your friend to race 1/12 with a 2S system,would prevent me from having a good time...
But if your intent is to grow the number of entries on race day,it would seem prudent to keep the field level for everyone...even though there appears to no advantage to his system...someone from outside the area will show up,get beat,cry foul,leave mad and never return...and no doubt start a word of mouth bashing about how hobby sports track plays favorites...
Dan,I'm good any way you cut this up...I'll be there to have a good time,meet some good people and give someone else bragging rights...grin!
...kirt


----------



## ssgdan

I guess I don't get what the big deal is. This is a hobby. If anyone that shows up to race at Hobby-Sports is getting paid to race, then they are at the wrong track.

I don't have any say on what classes run, or what is or is not allowed.

It's not the deepest pockets that wins the race, or having the newest and best gear, it's the guy that can keep his car together and drive.

If I did not know better, all this rules and regulations talk would have me thinking I was back in the Army.


----------



## brwn bggr

As you said...it is not a big deal,it really isn't...
If you wish your friend to run 2s in 1/12th,then go ahead...
As I said,I don't have a problem with that...I only added why I believe you will have a problem with it in the future,I believe it's inevitable...but I have been wrong many times before...
You asked a question...I gave as thoughtful an answer as I could...
You did not like my answer...
Then please...! Disregard it
lets move on to the more enjoyable aspects of why we are here...
I concede with grace...
...kirt


----------



## Nitro baby

This will be my last post in your thread.

Mr ssgdan in post #908 the last sentence you asked "if any one would have a problem" with your friend running a 2 cell lipo in the 1/12 class ? 

I gave u a few reason's why it's not a good idea, more so trying to help u. I even gave u an example with the USVTA car. You didn't get it and then turned it into a personal battle between u and me, which it is not. You then call me a hyprocrite...childish.

You obviously are not a racer, because you would know 1/12 "racers" not bashers are the most precise, anal guys that race toy cars. Yes you are correct there toy cars and no money or prizes are won. 

BUT EVERY CLASS HAS RULES and instead of getting your buddy to conform to the rules you would rather argue and insult guys who was planning to travel to support your facility. Yep for my group to go to hobby sports it's 1hr and 15 min each way.

So I'M OUT ON THE 26TH..congrats. GOOD JOB your a real help to "growing" hobby sports.

Hammer...OUT


----------



## BAD007SUZUKI

*Well,*

I didnt quote this for any real reason but just to chime in and give my $.36. 

In regards to the 1/12 7.4v saddle pack issue. Does it fall into the rules? No. Would most guys care that a car from 1980 is running brushed motor and 2s lipo? Unlikely. But in regards to nitro baby, and ssgdan and that whole thing. Both of you are respectively right in some regards. The TRACK director has the ultimate say as to the yes or no on the 2s lipo. The race director "should" ultimately refer this concern to the other drivers in that class and come to an agreement as a whole. If it is deemed that he can't run a 2s 7.4 lipo in 1/12th scale, then that racer needs to understand and comply as well. Some drivers might "bitch" if they are also new and feel its an unfair advantage because they simply dont know any better. Some might not care even the slightest because they do have "all the new hot gear". Club racing is supposed to be fun as you mentioned..... Part of what nitro baby is saying is to achieve the level of fun and excitement, all racers "should" follow the same rules. Plain and simple. In a novice class or amateur class, its more of a "bring what you have". In no offense would I say HE IS CHEATING RUNNING A 7.4 LIPO. He is also running outdated brushed chassis and motor. Maybe he cant fit a 1s lipo on his car and have proper weight distribution. Also if he were to run a 1s lipo from his saddle pack, It may not be enough to run the brushed setup and or have the proper lipo cut-off to prevent a melt down or fire. With that said (my personal thought) would be to upgrade him to a slightly newer car and lipo esc/motor. Theres lots of used items on here for cheap. Put his car on the shelf as a shelf queen and talk about when he ran it in the 80's and what that was like. Best of luck! 






ssgdan said:


> I guess I should not have said anything. You people are way to uptight. This is supposed to be some fun club level racing. We are not racing for trophies, no points that I know of. If you need a little sticker to validate yourself for placing 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, I can give you a stack.
> 
> We need people to get out and race. Not bitch about every little thing.
> 
> I guarantee if I would not have brought it up, no one would have cared unless they can't handle the possibility of losing to an antique budget car.
> 
> A year or two ago we ran a couple 1/10th pan cars on 1cell lipos against an F1 with 2cell. Guess what, we all survived and even managed to have some fun.
> 
> Same thing happened when Mike was winning or placing in 1/10th TC rubber stock with a 1/14 recoil. We all survived and managed to crack a smile.


----------



## brwn bggr

I am very confident that John and Dan will work through this to the resolve of satisfaction for everyone...having spoke with both,they truly both,wish to grow the ranks at hobby- sports...
With anything new,differing opinions will surface..like here...

Hammer...
I wish you would reconsider...
This will be my first season at hobby-sports,so I am truly a nobody...
But in the past,I have met some very enjoyable people,very interesting people and even some very peculiar people while racing...
And I was looking forward to finding out if you and your chums were any or all of the above...lol...!
Besides,with more cars on the track,it's harder for anyone to tell if I'm a lap down or not...grin...
...kirt


----------



## Robert421

brwn bggr said:


> I am very confident that John and Dan will work through this to the resolve of satisfaction for everyone...having spoke with both,they truly both,wish to grow the ranks at hobby- sports...
> With anything new,differing opinions will surface..like here...
> 
> Hammer...
> I wish you would reconsider...
> This will be my first season at hobby-sports,so I am truly a nobody...
> But in the past,I have met some very enjoyable people,very interesting people and even some very peculiar people while racing...
> And I was looking forward to finding out if you and your chums were any or all of the above...lol...!
> Besides,with more cars on the track,it's harder for anyone to tell if I'm a lap down or not...grin...
> ...kirt


Make that two on the "reconsider" part, I know we need all the racers we can get 
Bob


----------



## ssgdan

I have nothing to apologize for and will not be doing so.

If someone has an issue with me they can come to me.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Alright guys. Looks like we had our fun for the day! (OK... a bit of sarcasm there....)

What happened, happened. I will personally figure out a solution for Glenn one way or the other.

Roar has their rules, but all rules are subject to track management on a case by case basis. I will follow them to the best of my ability, but they will not be written in stone.

Now, with that out of the way, lets focus on the group that we do have showing up, and have some fun! This upcomming weekend is showing how much fun can be had!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guy, got some PM's on my last post. And there was more than one just to let you know. I just want to clarify a few things.

I do respect the rules that are already established, and intent to follow them. As a few of you know, I am a banker for my "real" job. I come from the school that "if its in writing, its in stone" background. Yes there are some rules out there, and eventually I want 100% compliance on them. I just first want to get people in the door first.

As for the situation that was mentioned before, I do have a solution that may work out (being that my own 12th scale may be lent out) to make everyone happy.

That being said, I am new, and yes I have alot to learn. Before you make judement, at least come out, try one race day that is of all things FREE, and when you leave you make your decision. I am doing this with no pay, giving up my winter race season and my personal time. Just give me a chance to have a fun time racing, then make your judgement.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, sorry for the multiple posts. If you have any questions on what is legit or not, please contact me directly as I will make all final calls on what is legal. Feel free to either PM me, or conact me at my personal email.

John Rosselott
Track Director, Hobby-Sports.com
[email protected]

I usually get back pretty quick on email as it goes right to my cell.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Lets get ready to have some fun Saturday guys! Getting excited and thank you for your support!


----------



## xjyrg3u

I hear crickets! LOL


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> I hear crickets! LOL


I left my hammer and chisel at home today so I can't cause any trouble trying to coax some allowances out of some rules carved into stone so that we can share this great hobby with new and old racers that may not be able to race otherwise.

You know, cause I'm just a basher that does not understand how any of this stuff works.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Your OK in my book Dan!


----------



## BAD007SUZUKI

Well said RACE DIRECTOR! GLAD TO SEE YOU CHIME IN! . I know I'd like to come run. We already have plans for another event this coming Saturday and wont be able to make it to both trackS.  But a few follow up questions. You are running off road with jumps, yes? Will you allow mod 2wd and or 4wd buggy? I think the track is large enough. What tires are you requiring for off road vehicles? I have panther slicks which are similar to a touring car tires for my buggy, but an aggressive tread might pull the fibers up. You might wish to implement a tire rule to help preverve that high $ carpet from getting ruined, (if you havent already). Mod is more fun. :tongue: What will the normal race schedule be after this opening week and fees? Thanks! 
Anthony Reed
DiscountRCStore.com


Also, Myself and another guy own a printing and grapics shop. If you need any t-shirts, sweatshirts, or any apparel other than hats, we can get you covered. We can also add onto any store bought shirt. Some guys want their name added or additional r/c products added. Our local track wants Trophies in the form of shirts. Pretty cool idea. Our rates are cheap and the quality is top notch. 






xjyrg3u said:


> Guy, got some PM's on my last post. And there was more than one just to let you know. I just want to clarify a few things.
> 
> I do respect the rules that are already established, and intent to follow them. As a few of you know, I am a banker for my "real" job. I come from the school that "if its in writing, its in stone" background. Yes there are some rules out there, and eventually I want 100% compliance on them.  I just first want to get people in the door first.
> 
> As for the situation that was mentioned before, I do have a solution that may work out (being that my own 12th scale may be lent out) to make everyone happy.
> 
> That being said, I am new, and yes I have alot to learn. Before you make judement, at least come out, try one race day that is of all things FREE, and when you leave you make your decision. I am doing this with no pay, giving up my winter race season and my personal time. Just give me a chance to have a fun time racing, then make your judgement.


----------



## xjyrg3u

BAD007SUZUKI said:


> Well said RACE DIRECTOR! GLAD TO SEE YOU CHIME IN! . I know I'd like to come run. We already have plans for another event this coming Saturday and wont be able to make it to both trackS.  But a few follow up questions. You are running off road with jumps, yes? Will you allow mod 2wd and or 4wd buggy? I think the track is large enough. What tires are you requiring for off road vehicles? I have panther slicks which are similar to a touring car tires for my buggy, but an aggressive tread might pull the fibers up. You might wish to implement a tire rule to help preverve that high $ carpet from getting ruined, (if you havent already). Mod is more fun. :tongue: What will the normal race schedule be after this opening week and fees? Thanks!
> Anthony Reed
> DiscountRCStore.com
> 
> 
> Also, Myself and another guy own a printing and grapics shop. If you need any t-shirts, sweatshirts, or any apparel other than hats, we can get you covered. We can also add onto any store bought shirt. Some guys want their name added or additional r/c products added. Our local track wants Trophies in the form of shirts. Pretty cool idea. Our rates are cheap and the quality is top notch.


Thanks for the heads up, might have to hit you up on the shirts! For this weekend, I am focusing on just running stock just to get things going, but open to running mod in the future. As for buggy, already asking for something non agressive such as bar codes and scrubs, or slicks. Short course I am asking for street fighters. Schedule is in my signature, doors open at 9, racing at 11! Anthony, come on up and have some fun!


----------



## brwn bggr

John...thank you for your time,effort and commitment...it is appreciated...

Dan...the same to you,thank you...and it was good to meet you,I enjoyed all of our conversations thus far...I look forward to many more...
Though we do have a bone to pick...grin,I expect to enjoy that as well...maybe over a cup of coffee or a soda...

Again,thank you guys putting this together...I know it's not easy...
...kirt


----------



## brwn bggr

My intent,is to run a couple of batteries through the USGT tomorrow afternoon...
It still needs some work...I need even more...grin
if any one can make it,give me a holler...
...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*Breakout*

If I only had another two cents to blow on this hobby, I would suggest a breakout class. This class would be a run what you brung but no faster than a set lap time. This would let anyone run any car they desire. It would also let anyone run in a class by the rules set forth, if they so desire.

Or we could run heads up....a buck a lap


----------



## LOSI_Duck

John I have a question for the off road races. Do you have a second carpet to land on so we don't rip the carpet? I won't be there this weekend but I will make it out. Racing is a blast on carpet. And since you are lending out your 1/12 scale can I try it I always wanted to crash one, oops I meant race one. LOL

I have lent out many vehicles at our track for new people so the can learn to enjoy our hobbies. and with average club racing if some one showed I always made sure they raced and would just classify them differently at the end if need be. Dang nitro guys (LOL) But always want that person to have fun and race. 

I'm not the best racer but will help who ever I can if needed.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> If I only had another two cents to blow on this hobby, I would suggest a breakout class. This class would be a run what you brung but no faster than a set lap time. This would let anyone run any car they desire. It would also let anyone run in a class by the rules set forth, if they so desire.
> 
> Or we could run heads up....a buck a lap


Is a break out class, the class that breaks the most parts? I'm there!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Hey could you run a 100 lap race some time for VTA. I think that would be awesome.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> My intent,is to run a couple of batteries through the USGT tomorrow afternoon...
> It still needs some work...I need even more...grin
> if any one can make it,give me a holler...
> ...kirt


Wouldn't mind getting some laps in with other cars but Wednesday would be a possibility. Homework comes first.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Hey could you run a 100 lap race some time for VTA. I think that would be awesome.


Got my battery a chargin'


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Have like two qualifiers to set the heat then go 100 laps. Set the date so I can put it on my calendar


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Have like two qualifiers to set the heat then go 100 laps. Set the date so I can put it on my calendar


You seem pretty confident in that Associated you run on the carpet. How come I never heard this brought up with buggies? 

I'd be in....Maybe sometime around the !st of the year??


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> You seem pretty confident in that Associated you run on the carpet. How come I never heard this brought up with buggies?
> 
> I'd be in....Maybe sometime around the !st of the year??


you couldn't make 100 laps on a battery on our track


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> you couldn't make 100 laps on a battery on our track


I new there was a logical reason for it


----------



## xjyrg3u

Definitely looking into xtra carpet behind the jumps!


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> Wouldn't mind getting some laps in with other cars but Wednesday would be a possibility. Homework comes first.


I'd be in with that...set a time that works for you...I'm flexible
Looking forward to it...
...kirt


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> If I only had another two cents to blow on this hobby, I would suggest a breakout class. This class would be a run what you brung but no faster than a set lap time. This would let anyone run any car they desire. It would also let anyone run in a class by the rules set forth, if they so desire.
> 
> Or we could run heads up....a buck a lap


I was sitting here reading the post,thinking what a cool idea...that would really be a hoot...!
As I was starting to get all warm and fuzzy about all the fun it would be,then I got to the part about a buck a lap...
Now I starting to get that sinking feeling...probably just like a cow gets on his way to McDonald's...lol!
...kirt


----------



## xjyrg3u

Wait, how bout we place odds and have win, place, and show? Oh wait, wrong sport....LOL


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I new there was a logical reason for it


Didn't we break 40 laps regularly in TT-01 last year? Possibly VTA too?

With a simple layout and no min weight, proper gearing, and a hich mah battery, I bet we can get close to a 100 lap race. Probably take 20 to 25 minutes, but just run no timer and first three to hit the 100 lap mark take home the prize. Can also do a mandatory battery swap at the 50 lap mark. Or run a mandatory pit at any time and put a sticker on the car by a Marshall when its done.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Wait, how bout we place odds and have win, place, and show? Oh wait, wrong sport....LOL


Can name a concourse winner for best shell.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Didn't we break 40 laps regularly in TT-01 last year? Possibly VTA too?
> 
> With a simple layout and no min weight, proper gearing, and a hich mah battery, I bet we can get close to a 100 lap race. Probably take 20 to 25 minutes, but just run no timer and first three to hit the 100 lap mark take home the prize. Can also do a mandatory battery swap at the 50 lap mark. Or run a mandatory pit at any time and put a sticker on the car by a Marshall when its done.


Me like...me in...!
...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> I'd be in with that...set a time that works for you...I'm flexible
> Looking forward to it...
> ...kirt


We could probably make it by 4:30-5:00pm. I believe the shop is open till 7:00pm.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Hey, just wanted to let everyone one know I did a few tweaks to the track course. Kept Dan's layout, but opened up the corners as well.

Looking forward to a great Saturday!


----------



## brwn bggr

I think some progress was made today on my tc...
It's been 20+ years since I raced on a rug...never 4wd...I expected a fair upcurve on both setup and technique...
Dan has helped make that hill not so steep...lol...
I'm using a shortly 2s that weighs 208 grams,and most full size 2s Lipo's weigh between 300 and 350 grams...so I thought I would put that extra weight opposite the motor to counter it...
I put 84 grams(3 ozs)...it was hard to do...man,that's a lot of weight...silver springs,front and rear,40 wt.oil front and rear...1deg.camber,front and rear...that's where I started today...I started with an FDR of 4.0 ...I finished at 3.6,motor is hot but you can still hold it...the outside of all four tires was showing more wear,so I went to 2 deg. all the way around...front end is slow to turn in and pushs on entry...I added some more droop to the rear and that helped quite a bit...the rear end has been unsettled from the git-go...it seems to skate at will but not consistently...I lowered the rear ride hight and that improved it some...I've ordered softer springs for the rear,and tonight I'll put some 35 weight oil in the rear...we'll see..I cleaned the tires and put in a fresh battery...the car wasn't to bad...still a little nervous,but I thought it might be the nature of the beast...then I got over confident and hit the wall...the car went completely south on me...I assumed I bent or broke something...pulled the lid and checked everything out...nothing bent,nothing broke...set it on the track and checked steering trim...GTG...what the heck...??? Then I noticed my ballast weight was missing...it was only sticky taped on...so I replaced it and also added an additional 28 grams for a total of 112...that seems like so much,but...could it be...??? I cleaned the tires again and at about lap 4 the car just came alive...very settled,very predictable,well mannered...it was like a whole other car...Dan said i would know when the tires were broke in...well,they are...lol the only missteps it took after that was from my bad input...it's a nice ride...smiling here...
...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> I think some progress was made today on my tc...
> It's been 20+ years since I raced on a rug...never 4wd...I expected a fair upcurve on both setup and technique...
> Dan has helped make that hill not so steep...lol...
> I'm using a shortly 2s that weighs 208 grams,and most full size 2s Lipo's weigh between 300 and 350 grams...so I thought I would put that extra weight opposite the motor to counter it...
> I put 84 grams(3 ozs)...it was hard to do...man,that's a lot of weight...silver springs,front and rear,40 wt.oil front and rear...1deg.camber,front and rear...that's where I started today...I started with an FDR of 4.0 ...I finished at 3.6,motor is hot but you can still hold it...the outside of all four tires was showing more wear,so I went to 2 deg. all the way around...front end is slow to turn in and pushs on entry...I added some more droop to the rear and that helped quite a bit...the rear end has been unsettled from the git-go...it seems to skate at will but not consistently...I lowered the rear ride hight and that improved it some...I've ordered softer springs for the rear,and tonight I'll put some 35 weight oil in the rear...we'll see..I cleaned the tires and put in a fresh battery...the car wasn't to bad...still a little nervous,but I thought it might be the nature of the beast...then I got over confident and hit the wall...the car went completely south on me...I assumed I bent or broke something...pulled the lid and checked everything out...nothing bent,nothing broke...set it on the track and checked steering trim...GTG...what the heck...??? Then I noticed my ballast weight was missing...it was only sticky taped on...so I replaced it and also added an additional 28 grams for a total of 112...that seems like so much,but...could it be...??? I cleaned the tires again and at about lap 4 the car just came alive...very settled,very predictable,well mannered...it was like a whole other car...Dan said i would know when the tires were broke in...well,they are...lol the only missteps it took after that was from my bad input...it's a nice ride...smiling here...
> ...kirt


I've been wanting to make some brass weights that screw to the chassis for Dillon's cars. Out of curiosity I went to see what Associated wanted for them....Geesh...back to the idea of making my own!


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I've been wanting to make some brass weights that screw to the chassis for Dillon's cars. Out of curiosity I went to see what Associated wanted for them....Geesh...back to the idea of making my own!


Check out ABC Hobby USA's website. I believe they have brass weights to screw onto a car. Not sure about cost. They have a distributor in California and if its in stock shilpping is usaully 4 days.


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> We could probably make it by 4:30-5:00pm. I believe the shop is open till 7:00pm.


That would be perfect for me...see yous then...
And yes...the price of brass weights are just silly...
Now that I know where I need to be,Like you,I'll just buy some brass bar stock and cut to fit...


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I've been wanting to make some brass weights that screw to the chassis for Dillon's cars. Out of curiosity I went to see what Associated wanted for them....Geesh...back to the idea of making my own!


Do you have the brass to make the weights with? I have an old brass hammer (handle is round stock and head is hex) that I made from scraps when I worked in a screw-machine shop.

I can make some weights by hand but they would not be pretty. Do you have access to a lathe? I may be able to provide some brass if you can make some descent looking weights.


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> That would be perfect for me...see yous then...
> And yes...the price of brass weights are just silly...
> Now that I know where I need to be,Like you,I'll just buy some brass bar stock and cut to fit...


Another possible source for brass weights......Young's Army surplus on Westnedge used to sell a set of throwing knives that had 2 brass weights on each knife to adjust balance. Set came with 3 knives, so six weights and it was under $10 I think


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Another possible source for brass weights......Young's Army surplus on Westnedge used to sell a set of throwing knives that had 2 brass weights on each knife to adjust balance. Set came with 3 knives, so six weights and it was under $10 I think


That sounds like it might be an answer to save a little work...cool!
30 years in the machine tool trade,being able to make anything and now that I'm out of it,I really miss it some times...but worst case would be to cut/ file,and we could get reall close...
If I remember,140 grams per cubic inch for brass...just for reference...


----------



## Robert421

*Saturday*

I'm really going to be bummed if I have to work Saturday :freak:


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> I'm really going to be bummed if I have to work Saturday :freak:[/QUOTE
> Can you tell them that you have already scheduled a counselling session...?
> Rehabilitation takes time...
> I know Dan is still dealing with the addiction...I expect many more here are still in the closet...
> I'm just in denial and don't want to talk about it...grin...!


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Robert421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really going to be bummed if I have to work Saturday :freak:[/QUOTE
> Can you tell them that you have already scheduled a counselling session...?
> Rehabilitation takes time...
> I know Dan is still dealing with the addiction...I expect many more here are still in the closet...
> I'm just in denial and don't want to talk about it...grin...!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a severe addict. After all the talk last night about brass weights I got out of bed and spent over an hour scouring the basement and garage for the old throwing knife weights I had. Can't find them anywhere.
> 
> I have been balancing lipo's cleaning up wiring a little, and re-enforcing bodies with shoe goo and fiberglass dry wall tape all week. Get home from work throw some food at the kids and go down to the basement. And I still won't be ready by Saturday.
Click to expand...


----------



## ssgdan

Two 10g brass weights with screw and nut from ABC Hobby for $5.04
One 15g brass weight no hardware from Associated for $5.99 but they are out of stock.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> brwn bggr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be a severe addict. After all the talk last night about brass weights I got out of bed and spent over an hour scouring the basement and garage for the old throwing knife weights I had. Can't find them anywhere.
> 
> I have been balancing lipo's cleaning up wiring a little, and re-enforcing bodies with shoe goo and fiberglass dry wall tape all week. Get home from work throw some food at the kids and go down to the basement. And I still won't be ready by Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on those weights Dan...
> And Its good to see you facing "the affliction" head on...
> I might want to learn more about reinforcing bodies too here shortly...
> Though I think the concourse idea is cool and would add another grin or two...my lid is fast approaching a point where the only award I could win would be..."shell that looks most like a crinkled up water bottle"
> ...kirt
Click to expand...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> ssgdan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking on those weights Dan...
> And Its good to see you facing "the affliction" head on...
> I might want to learn more about reinforcing bodies too here shortly...
> Though I think the concourse idea is cool and would add another grin or two...my lid is fast approaching a point where the only award I could win would be..."shell that looks most like a crinkled up water bottle"
> ...kirt
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no intention of entering a prettiest car contest myself. I barely put more than the head and tail light stickers on anymore, if I do put other stickers on it is to cover up the horrid paint runners or "extra" body post holes. I only reinforce bodies so I can put off painting and cutting out new ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigmax96

*Classes...*

Just some thoughts on your classes... from someone who wants to see this track succeed and be around for a long time to come...

You need to have both the rigidly structured classes as well as the "open" classes to "run what you brung". If you don't, you'll be lopsided and not well rounded. If you only have structured it will seem "stuffy" and uptight for some. And if you only have classes for fun where the rules are bent or ignored, you'll get labeled as bashers and the "good ol' boys club" and will never attract the hardcore competitive racers.

You need the rigid structure for the people who want to play that game. If I've spent the time & money to follow the rules I don't want to compete against people who haven't. If you set up the classes and play by the rules you will attract a lot of the competitive crowd.

You also need to have some classes set up that anyone can fall into (or choose to be in). My first car was a Tamyia Hornet and when we stumbled upon a local race group at a flea market, the only thing I had to do to race was lose the nobby tires. If I would have had to meet a bunch of specs, I would have been out... forever. You need to have something setup so that no matter what someone shows up with (within reason) they'll be able to race. 

Chad


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks Chad, welcome to the board. And definately understand where you are comming from with that. 

Also wanted to let everyone know I am going to be doing a fund raiser for the track on Saturday. Pop will be sold at $1 a can, with procedes going back into the track.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> brwn bggr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no intention of entering a prettiest car contest myself. I barely put more than the head and tail light stickerskn anymore, if I do out either stickers on it is to cover up the horrid paint runners or "extra" body post holes. I only reinforcebkdies so I can put off painting and cutting out new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckling here...I know exactly what you mean...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Do you have the brass to make the weights with? I have an old brass hammer (handle is round stock and head is hex) that I made from scraps when I worked in a screw-machine shop.
> 
> I can make some weights by hand but they would not be pretty. Do you have access to a lathe? I may be able to provide some brass if you can make some descent looking weights.


I have some old cutoffs in the garage and have access to plenty of machinery. How decent should they be? Wouldn't engraving the ACME 10g be fancy enough? Lol.... I believe I'm going with the rectangle style with threads is the way I'm going to go (similar to the Associated ones). The Tc6 already has the holes drilled and counter sunk for them and it wouldn't be much to layout some holes on the Tc5.

Edit: Good thing I can make stuff....I'm surely not a writer


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Bigmax96 said:


> Just some thoughts on your classes... from someone who wants to see this track succeed and be around for a long time to come...
> 
> You need to have both the rigidly structured classes as well as the "open" classes to "run what you brung". If you don't, you'll be lopsided and not well rounded. If you only have structured it will seem "stuffy" and uptight for some. And if you only have classes for fun where the rules are bent or ignored, you'll get labeled as bashers and the "good ol' boys club" and will never attract the hardcore competitive racers.
> 
> You need the rigid structure for the people who want to play that game. If I've spent the time & money to follow the rules I don't want to compete against people who haven't. If you set up the classes and play by the rules you will attract a lot of the competitive crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> You also need to have some classes set up that anyone can fall into (or choose to be in). My first car was a Tamyia Hornet and when we stumbled upon a local race group at a flea market, the only thing I had to do to race was lose the nobby tires. If I would have had to meet a bunch of specs, I would have been out... forever. You need to have something setup so that no matter what someone shows up with (within reason) they'll be able to race.
> 
> Chad


This is exactly what I mean by having a class with a breakout time(guess I shouldn't have been smart with the buck a lap thing). It most definitely doesn't need to be a breakout format but it would give everyone a chance to be competitive. 

Welcome to the forum Chad and thanks for taking the time to lay it out the way you did.

What do you run? Have any plans this Saturday?


----------



## Bigmax96

Don't currently run anything... unless you consider an old Mini-T something.  I have been looking at getting back in (been out of the RC scene for the last 25 years) especially since I have a 3 & 5 year old that are interested but just not coordinated enough yet. Just not quite sure what to get... I prefer the race track but I think I'm a few years away from the kids being able to handle a whole day there. LoL. 

As for Saturday, if I don't have to work we'll be there to hold down tbe bleachers for a little while.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

ssgdan said:


> Didn't we break 40 laps regularly in TT-01 last year? Possibly VTA too?
> 
> With a simple layout and no min weight, proper gearing, and a hich mah battery, I bet we can get close to a 100 lap race. Probably take 20 to 25 minutes, but just run no timer and first three to hit the 100 lap mark take home the prize. Can also do a mandatory battery swap at the 50 lap mark. Or run a mandatory pit at any time and put a sticker on the car by a Marshall when its done.


Sorry Dan, Dillon ran at our dirt track that is what we meant by the battery not making it. I would dare say a 4500 battery would make the 100 laps without a pit stop.


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> This is exactly what I mean by having a class with a breakout time(guess I shouldn't have been smart with the buck a lap thing). It most definitely doesn't need to be a breakout format but it would give everyone a chance to be competitive.
> 
> Welcome to the forum Chad and thanks for taking the time to lay it out the way you did.
> 
> What do you run? Have any plans this Saturday?


I don't know if there is anything easier to implement,than a break out...I assume that would mean that the person closest to their own qual times,without going over would win...correct...??? It could become the largest class...I'm sure you would have some guys running the same car in one of the restricted classes as well as the breakout class...some might not want to deal with "traffic",but it think some would enjoy running an extra class...and it would be a place for anyone to show up with anything...I assume,within reason,and stand as good a chance as anyone at winning...I'm sure there are logistics to be managed,but it would bring new racers...even if you did not allow cars that already fit in another class...heck,like James said today,I would invent a car for the class...
Speaking of James,again...thank you for your help today...
And now there is no way I'm in on the buck a lap thing,now that I've seen how fast Dillon is with a radio in his hands...
...kirt


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I have some old cutoffs in the garage and have access to plenty of machinery. How decent should they be? Wouldn't engraving the ACME 10g be fancy enough? Lol.... I believe I'm going with the rectangle style with threads is the way I'm going to go (similar to the Associated ones). The Tc6 already has the holes drilled and counter sunk for them and it wouldn't be much to layout some holes on the Tc5.
> 
> Edit: Good thing I can make stuff....I'm surely not a writer


A lathe would just make it quick and easy. Drill and tap a inch or so at a time and cut off at different lengths would give an assortment pretty quick.

Nothing ends up square when I use a hack saw, and that would bug me. Plus make stacking weights a pain if it was needed.

I went ton hobby lobby today and picked up some lead pinewood derby weights and some other weight material. Its a little block that is flexible and can be cut with scissors. Some industrial strength adhesive backed velcri and j can try a quick variety of weights and vary position without drilling holes. Gonna try and get to Harbor Freight tomorrow and get 4 scales so I can balance the cars at home better. I have a tweak station but want to try the scale method.


----------



## brwn bggr

LOSI_Duck said:


> Sorry Dan, Dillon ran at our dirt track that is what we meant by the battery not making it. I would dare say a 4500 battery would make the 100 laps without a pit stop.


I'm geared harder now...but last week,I run just shy of 35 minutes with my usgt with an FDR of 4.0...although I was doing my own marshaling...that was with a 4500 and I never hit my low voltage cutoff...I have no idea of lap count,I'm confident it was over 10...grin


----------



## Robert421

*chassis setup*

http://xxxmain.com/bookz.shtml

I picked up this setup guide a couple years ago, it talks allot about weight transfer. cheers


----------



## xjyrg3u

FYI RC car racers anonymous will be held Saturday, October 26th at 11AM!!!! There will be group sessions divided into seperate classes, with 4 different meeting times during the day for each class. Come, get over your problems with RC cars and enjoy! MUHAHAHA! lol sorry, couldnt resist....


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> http://xxxmain.com/bookz.shtml
> 
> I picked up this setup guide a couple years ago, it talks allot about weight transfer. cheers


Very nice...thank you sir...!
...kirt


----------



## Mike Slaughter

ssgdan said:


> Gonna try and get to Harbor Freight tomorrow and get 4 scales so I can balance the cars at home better. I have a tweak station but want to try the scale method.


The path of 4 scales is a dark one.  I don't recommend taking that road without a thorough education first in what you are actually checking and how to check corner weights with 4 scales. The scale set-up (leveling and placement) alone will skew your results into being unusable.

For chassis balance a set of balance buttons will serve you much better and give you all the info you need to set-up a Worlds level car. Set left to right balance and forget about it, adjust front to rear by altering the wheelbase or adding symmetrical weights for tuning.

And use your tweak station to set tweak. You can set cross weights with all four wheels on the tweak station and you can check left to right tweak on one end by isolating the end of the chassis you are not checking on droop blocks.

Personally my TCs hardly, if ever, see a tweak station.  Balance always though!

Mike


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> FYI RC car racers anonymous will be held Saturday, October 26th at 11AM!!!! There will be group sessions divided into seperate classes, with 4 different meeting times during the day for each class. Come, get over your problems with RC cars and enjoy! MUHAHAHA! lol sorry, couldnt resist....


Dan Started it,it's not my fault...
Hello,my name is kirt...I like fast toy cars...


----------



## brwn bggr

Mike Slaughter said:


> The path of 4 scales is a dark one.  I don't recommend taking that road without a thorough education first in what you are actually checking and how to check corner weights with 4 scales. The scale set-up (leveling and placement) alone will skew your results into being unusable.
> 
> For chassis balance a set of balance buttons will serve you much better and give you all the info you need to set-up a Worlds level car. Set left to right balance and forget about it, adjust front to rear by altering the wheelbase or adding symmetrical weights for tuning.
> 
> And use your tweak station to set tweak. You can set cross weights with all four wheels on the tweak station and you can check left to right tweak on one end by isolating the end of the chassis you are not checking on droop blocks.
> 
> Personally my TCs hardly, if ever, see a tweak station.  Balance always though!
> 
> Mike


That was a concern I had with four scales...as they would all need to be in exactly the same plane...there are two small holes in the bottom of a tc6.1 chassis,one front,one rear...they may be for fixturing during manufacture...idk...they appear to be on the center line of the car...I hung my car,upside down from these with fishing braid,to balance left to right...still don't know if it's right...by chance,are those holes for balance buttons...??? And what are balance buttons...
thanks...kirt
I guess what are they is the wrong question...
I think what I'm asking is are they a static or dynamic device...??
Thanks again...


----------



## ssgdan

Mike Slaughter said:


> The path of 4 scales is a dark one.  I don't recommend taking that road without a thorough education first in what you are actually checking and how to check corner weights with 4 scales. The scale set-up (leveling and placement) alone will skew your results into being unusable.
> 
> For chassis balance a set of balance buttons will serve you much better and give you all the info you need to set-up a Worlds level car. Set left to right balance and forget about it, adjust front to rear by altering the wheelbase or adding symmetrical weights for tuning.
> 
> And use your tweak station to set tweak. You can set cross weights with all four wheels on the tweak station and you can check left to right tweak on one end by isolating the end of the chassis you are not checking on droop blocks.
> 
> Personally my TCs hardly, if ever, see a tweak station.  Balance always though!
> 
> Mike


I have 3 degrees in different disciplines of engineering, Mechanical, Product Design, and Manufacturing. I have been a machine designer and system designer/integrator for 13 years. I have designed gigs, fixtures, tooling and gauges for a variety of products. I am not going into this blindly. 

Thanks


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Dan Started it,it's not my fault...
> Hello,my name is kirt...I like fast toy cars...


They are not toys. Says so right on the box.


----------



## xjyrg3u

If anyone is curious, I will be at the shop 5:15ish-close tonight....


----------



## brwn bggr

A question...???
Assuming there is a enough entries for a spec rubber class...
And given enough time between heats...
Is it "legal" to run a usgt compliant car in spec rubber class...???
Thanks....kirt


----------



## xjyrg3u

brwn bggr said:


> A question...???
> Assuming there is a enough entries for a spec rubber class...
> And given enough time between heats...
> Is it "legal" to run a usgt compliant car in spec rubber class...???
> Thanks....kirt


only thing is that a 17.5T brushless motor is required....


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> only thing is that a 17.5T brushless motor is required....


So the answer is no...
Cool...I was just thinking out loud,sometimes my mind wanders around on it's own...
I have very little control over it...grin...
Thanks...kirt


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> So the answer is no...
> Cool...I was just thinking out loud,sometimes my mind wanders around on it's own...
> I have very little control over it...grin...
> Thanks...kirt


Holy shnikes Kirt, how dare you ask something like that.....

If it would have been me the "class" Nazis would have been all over my ass for mentioning something like that. I would be called an ignorant basher destroying all that is holy in RC racing and then put before the Lords of ROAR, prodddd with hex wrenches and had worn out TC tires thrown at me until I was dead, dead, DEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Holy shnikes Kirt, how dare you ask something like that.....
> 
> If it would have been me the "class" Nazis would have been all over my ass for mentioning something like that. I would be called an ignorant basher destroying all that is holy in RC racing and then put before the Lords of ROAR, prodddd with hex wrenches and had worn out TC tires thrown at me until I was dead, dead, DEAD!!!!!!!


I know...
I was holding my breath,with my eyes closed and felt the eggshells inder my feet as I asked...
But I've always lived life on the edge...grin...


----------



## xjyrg3u

Kirt, If you want to run it in rubber touring, your fine with me..... I just think you would be at a disadvantage with a 21.5t motor....


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> Kirt, If you want to run it in rubber touring, your fine with me..... I just think you would be at a disadvantage with a 21.5t motor....


At a disadvantage for sure John...lol
I expect to be beat in usgt...I've seen a couple of the drivers...grin
I would expect to be stomped in spec rubber...
But more racing is more better...I like the trigger time...
If there is enough for a class,and all within the class are good with it...I'll ask again on race day to make sure no one thinks I'll just slow them down...
It's obvious I'm going to have to hurry up and get another car,of some sort,on line...racing only once or twice a month,is going to leave me in withdrawals...so when I get my fix,I want it to be a heavy dose...lol
Thanks...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*Race Day*

What is the plan for practice time on race day?


----------



## xjyrg3u

9 AM practice


----------



## Robert421

brwn bggr said:


> Very nice...thank you sir...!
> ...kirt


you are welcome, I learned allot from that guide, Bob


----------



## Robert421

*Saturday*

No work for me on Saturday, so I will be at Hobby-Sports getting my counseling, um I mean my racing fix


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> No work for me on Saturday, so I will be at Hobby-Sports getting my counseling, um I mean my racing fix


Outstanding...!
glad to hear that...
I'm starting sweat and develop a twitch...might be the coffee and tacos,but I doubt it...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> 9 AM practice


Sorry John but I should have been more specific. When will the track be open for off road?


----------



## ssgdan

Apparently checking steering trim at 11pm in the basement is enough to wake up the boy child. I was only running the car back and forth on about 10ft of concrete with just enough throttle to get it moving. 

I think I am settling on Short Course, USGT for sure on Saturday. Still up in the air is my third class. I don't think I can handle 4.

I will be bringing 1/12, VTA, Mini, and buggy just in case.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> Sorry John but I should have been more specific. When will the track be open for off road?


I would like to alternate evey half hour. off road at 9:30 and 10:30. Our first heats will be offroad as well


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Apparently checking steering trim at 11pm in the basement is enough to wake up the boy child. I was only running the car back and forth on about 10ft of concrete with just enough throttle to get it moving.
> 
> I think I am settling on Short Course, USGT for sure on Saturday. Still up in the air is my third class. I don't think I can handle 4.
> 
> I will be bringing 1/12, VTA, Mini, and buggy just in case.


As to your son...with him,the force is strong...
And as to all the cars you are bringing...is your trailer enclosed...?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dan does not have a trailer....he has a motor home which will be parked next to the building...LOL


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Dan does not have a trailer....he has a motor home which will be parked next to the building...LOL


All right all right. Everyone knows I have a few cars. I do not own a trailer or camper/motor home of any type. Everything I am bringing fits in the back of my jeep. But yeah, If I brought every RC in the house I would need something bigger. I have a hard time letting go of RC stuff. A kit needs to be discontinued for about 10 to 15 years before I get rid of it.


----------



## xjyrg3u

By the way, buying pop for my little track fundraiser tomorrow... Any preferences???? And no, there will be no Bud pop, Miller pop, Captain pop, or Smirnoff pop....... :dude:


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> By the way, buying pop for my little track fundraiser tomorrow... Any preferences???? And no, there will be no Bud pop, Miller pop, Captain pop, or Smirnoff pop....... :dude:


I like anything that's not diet...
Thanks John...


----------



## brwn bggr

Twas the night before race day ,and all through the house,
Nothing could distract me,not even my spouse...
I checked every screw,all seemed well,
Nothing to go wrong,no Lipo dare swell...
Soon I'll lay my head down,and hope for a wink,
And pray that tomorrow,my racing don't stink...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> Twas the night before race day ,and all through the house,
> Nothing could distract me,not even my spouse...
> I checked every screw,all seemed well,
> Nothing to go wrong,no Lipo dare swell...
> Soon I'll lay my head down,and hope for a wink,
> And pray that tomorrow,my racing don't stink...


That is great Kirt.
We now have a resident poet.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> By the way, buying pop for my little track fundraiser tomorrow... Any preferences???? And no, there will be no Bud pop, Miller pop, Captain pop, or Smirnoff pop....... :dude:


It's a good John. I will mix mine with Jack the Gripper and have a shot of niftech.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Weather man says it'll be sunny and in the mid 70's for race day....As long as the heat gets turned on.


----------



## xjyrg3u

66 entries, a great turnout! Thank you so much! That TT-01 main... WOW!!!! Cannot wait til 11/23!


----------



## WarpWind

Thank you to everyone involved. I had a lot of fun today. Looking forward to the 23rd.

Bill D.


----------



## ssgdan

Had a good race day. Raced three classes (and cars) that I have never raced before. Still have some things to shake out, and may need to get a fresh stock motor for the buggy, but all in all I was very pleased.

It was great to see the both Dillons do well today, gonna have to squeeze 2 more laps out of the cars somehow to keep up with these kids.


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> 66 entries, a great turnout! Thank you so much! That TT-01 main... WOW!!!! Cannot wait til 11/23!


Nice job John!


----------



## brwn bggr

It was great to put some names with faces...and meet some new ones as well...
And watching the young guns take names...
Just a flat out great day...
The 23rd is too far away...well,maybe not...I could use some more practice...


----------



## brwn bggr

Crue said:


> Nice job John!


What Crue said...


----------



## Robert421

*race day*

Good Job John, it was a really good day! I need more practice, so I will be coming up to do that lol


----------



## Nitro baby

It was nice seeing u guys again and meeting robert and bwrn bgger. I'm glad the turn out was good. John your doing a great job.

Sorry we had to leave, but we'll be back on the 23rd.

Hammer


----------



## Dillon & Co.

We had great time yesterday......I believe everyone else did as well.....66 entries was nice but I bet Nov. 23rd brings more


----------



## brwn bggr

Well pooooh...I think I'm already having cramps and the shakes...


----------



## ssgdan

More entries would be great!

I went and practiced some cars I did not get to run yesterday. VTA, Rubber Stock, and 1/12. I will be practicing every other weekend leading up to our next race day. 

Thanks to all that showed up and stuck it out. Heard a lot of good feedback, and good ideas. 

Great job John, off to good start.

Now, to work on getting 2 or more laps out of my USGT, Dillon is getting way to good.


----------



## brwn bggr

Watching Dillon and Company operate,shows just how a well oiled machine should run...a good team...having said that,I'm a little concerned about the toll it may have taken on Dillon...
James,it may be a good idea too take it easy on Dillons trigger finger...I wouldn't want to see it get sore or develop a cramp or something...much better to let him rest for maybe a month or more...to use his fingers as little as possible would be best...and for Pete's sake...keep him away from transmitter triggers and wheels...I've heard some real horror stories...
...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> Watching Dillon and Company operate,shows just how a well oiled machine should run...a good team...having said that,I'm a little concerned about the toll it may have taken on Dillon...
> James,it may be a good idea too take it easy on Dillons trigger finger...I wouldn't want to see it get sore or develop a cramp or something...much better to let him rest for maybe a month or more...to use his fingers as little as possible would be best...and for Pete's sake...keep him away from transmitter triggers and wheels...I've heard some real horror stories...
> ...kirt


LOL Kirt....Thanks for the kind words guys....I promise that we will only fiddle with his VTA car.


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> LOL Kirt....Thanks for the kind words guys....I promise that we will only fiddle with his VTA car.


Grinning major here...!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> Grinning major here...!


So was the kid all the way home....I had to drop him off at his Mom's after the races....I'm sure yesterdays races is all she has heard about in the last 24hrs


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> So was the kid all the way home....I had to drop him off at his Mom's after the races....I'm sure yesterdays races is all she has heard about in the last 24hrs


Ya man...that's the good stuff...


----------



## xjyrg3u

Soo.... on the bright side of things, our next race day is 3 weeks from Saturday!


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> Soo.... on the bright side of things, our next race day is 3 weeks from Saturday!


That's like forever...you didn't have to say anything...
That really hurts John...here,use my knife...


----------



## Nitro baby

*racing*



xjyrg3u said:


> Soo.... on the bright side of things, our next race day is 3 weeks from Saturday!


I've always said if a race track races every week some can make it and some can't, ususally creating min. turnouts. Race one or two times a month and racers will put that date on the calender and turn outs will be good. 

Again good job John.


----------



## brwn bggr

Tears in the rain...
...que crickets...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> I've always said if a race track races every week some can make it and some can't, ususally creating min. turnouts. Race one or two times a month and racers will put that date on the calender and turn outs will be good.
> 
> Again good job John.


As much as I would like to race every week... I probably shouldn't

Our calender is marked!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Moderation... Nuff said....


----------



## ssgdan

I swore I would not do it, but I could not help it. I put a TT-01 together out of scraps last night.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> I swore I would not do it, but I could not help it. I put a TT-01 together out of scraps last night.


No doubt man,you've got the disease bad...
Though I'm afraid I'm not one that could help you...
It seems I'm spending more and more time looking at another tc car...
I know I can resist,well I'm pretty sure I can...at least I want to resist,well,no I don't...
But it's ok...I'm still in denial...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> No doubt man,you've got the disease bad...
> Though I'm afraid I'm not one that could help you...
> It seems I'm spending more and more time looking at another tc car...
> I know I can resist,well I'm pretty sure I can...at least I want to resist,well,no I don't...
> But it's ok...I'm still in denial...


I have an old TC-4 that has seen better days setup as a foam stock, rubber stock, and VTA. I think about selling it as a parts car or roller but then thinking may work as a rally or something for the kids to play with. Might throw it together with a brushed setup to run on the street when I need a fix at home.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I swore I would not do it, but I could not help it. I put a TT-01 together out of scraps last night.


I thought you already had a TT01


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I thought you already had a TT01


It was severely injured last year. My first one was a ready to run, the chassis cracked so I built a new one with the ball bearings, Aluminum shaft, toe-in turn buckles, and new chassis while re-using the rest of the first car. Towards the end of last season I was put into the wall hard enough to break the chassis beyond repair. I bought a new chassis but did not rebuild until last night. I really don't want to race it with all the other class options we are running this year, but ya never know what will happen. I may make a day of running 3 or 4 TC classes (rubber stock, VTA, USGT, & TT-01).

Really I could not stand to look at the pile of parts anymore while all my other cars are being taken care of.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> It was severely injured last year. My first one was a ready to run, the chassis cracked so I built a new one with the ball bearings, Aluminum shaft, toe-in turn buckles, and new chassis while re-using the rest of the first car. Towards the end of last season I was put into the wall hard enough to break the chassis beyond repair. I bought a new chassis but did not rebuild until last night. I really don't want to race it with all the other class options we are running this year, but ya never know what will happen. I may make a day of running 3 or 4 TC classes (rubber stock, VTA, USGT, & TT-01).
> 
> Really I could not stand to look at the pile of parts anymore while all my other cars are being taken care of.


I remember now....That wall has claimed many


----------



## Cooter

Had a great time Saturday john you put together a good race day moose and I had a blast it was worth the hour and a half drive. Hopefully next time I can back my TQ up in US GT with something better than a DNF got all the bugs worked out of it and fixed the wiring that got cut in half so next time should be better.. :thumbsup:

Seeya all next month...


----------



## Cooter

Hey, those tt-01s were pretty sweet where can u find the class rules I may have to pick one of those up.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Tt01, and I am sure some will correct me is box stock with torque tuned motor, 22t pinion, ball bearings, oil shocks, tamiya slicks, aluminum center shaft, tamiya stock esc covers most of it....


----------



## xjyrg3u

Cooter, Thank you for the kind words! I really want the race day to be about the racers. I just hope I make the guys who have influenced me proud! (Al, Don, and many others over the years...)


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Tt01, and I am sure some will correct me is box stock with torque tuned motor, 22t pinion, ball bearings, oil shocks, tamiya slicks, aluminum center shaft, tamiya stock esc covers most of it....


Only Tamiya shocks allowed = super minis, use largest internal shock limiters.

Aluminum drive shaft approved and recommended.

Stock Tamiya silver can or Torque Tuned allowed, not much difference.

Stock ESC, (04 or 05).

Ball bearings allowed.

Tamiya slicks or semi slicks are allowed.

Turnbuckles allowed for Toe adjustment.

Any receiver and servo.

Tamiya bodies only (because the rules say-so) ;(

Have to double check on other steering mods allowed, I have not done any but thought I saw some (Justin's car?)

Any cooling fan for motor is allowed.

The rules are printed out and available at Hobby-Sports. I keep forgetting to grab a copy to post here.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> I remember now....That wall has claimed many


It was the wall at the North East cornerer of the track, right by where you were pitting last week. I was passing on the outside of the corner and apparently the guy that was a lap or two back did not like that.


----------



## Cooter

ssgdan said:


> Only Tamiya shocks allowed = super minis, use largest internal shock limiters.
> 
> Aluminum drive shaft approved and recommended.
> 
> Stock Tamiya silver can or Torque Tuned allowed, not much difference.
> 
> Stock ESC, (04 or 05).
> 
> Ball bearings allowed.
> 
> Tamiya slicks or semi slicks are allowed.
> 
> Turnbuckles allowed for Toe adjustment.
> 
> Any receiver and servo.
> 
> Tamiya bodies only (because the rules say-so) ;(
> 
> Have to double check on other steering mods allowed, I have not done any but thought I saw some (Justin's car?)
> 
> Any cooling fan for motor is allowed.
> 
> The rules are printed out and available at Hobby-Sports. I keep forgetting to grab a copy to post here.


K thanks.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> I swore I would not do it, but I could not help it. I put a TT-01 together out of scraps last night.


hey Dan, that last race for the TT01, that John let me run in, my chassis was broken. I found it after I got home. I must have hit the wall at some point in practice, but I don't recall hitting hard enough to do the damage that I found. I ordered two chassis, and an A bag to replace the backup parts I already had. 

I think Todd had his setup posted on MichiganRC, but that site is long gone. I think you covered all of the "upgrades" he had listed. I set my car up exactly as he had it, and it ran good from the beginning. Bob


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> hey Dan, that last race for the TT01, that John let me run in, my chassis was broken. I found it after I got home. I must have hit the wall at some point in practice, but I don't recall hitting hard enough to do the damage that I found. I ordered two chassis, and an A bag to replace the backup parts I already had.
> 
> I think Todd had his setup posted on MichiganRC, but that site is long gone. I think you covered all of the "upgrades" he had listed. I set my car up exactly as he had it, and it ran good from the beginning. Bob


TT-01's have some "brittle" plastic in them. Front hubs/knuckles (wish these were not handed parts) and shock towers seem to go pretty often. Also, since half the diff housing and A-arm pivots are molded into the chassis, if those crack you need a new chassis. Good thing they are cheap.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> TT-01's have some "brittle" plastic in them. Front hubs/knuckles (wish these were not handed parts) and shock towers seem to go pretty often. Also, since half the diff housing and A-arm pivots are molded into the chassis, if those crack you need a new chassis. Good thing they are cheap.


I wonder if boiling the parts in water would help with the "brittle" problem. Yep, they are cheap 

I looked at the Tamiya forum and found this, look at all the "goodies" lol
http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/t...e-415?category_id=7&type=article#.UnJYV77D9pi


----------



## ssgdan

Robert421 said:


> I wonder if boiling the parts in water would help with the "brittle" problem. Yep, they are cheap
> 
> I looked at the Tamiya forum and found this, look at all the "goodies" lol
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/t...e-415?category_id=7&type=article#.UnJYV77D9pi


All those goodies are nice, just not legal at hobby-sports for racing.

I believe Justin has or had a fully decked out TT-01 with all the carbon fiber and albuminum upgrades.


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> I wonder if boiling the parts in water would help with the "brittle" problem. Yep, they are cheap
> 
> I looked at the Tamiya forum and found this, look at all the "goodies" lol
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/t...e-415?category_id=7&type=article#.UnJYV77D9pi


As to boiling...material composition is key...years ago,we would dye white parts with Ritz dye in boiling water...these parts were a high nylon polymer...it was found that these parts became stiffer,sometimes desirable...but also brittle...what you are trying to get away from...
As most polymers dry with age...my guess would be that heating/boiling is in effect,artificially aging them...but you said they are cheap...so an education won't cost a lot...grin...good luck!
...kirt


----------



## ssgdan

Tonights RC Chores

Losi 22 SCT: Install new aluminum wheel hexes.
Replace broken wheel
Install front and rear sway bars
Lower ride height and raise body.

1/12th pan: Swap out motor & speed controller
Swap out voltage booster for newer smaller unit
True front wheels

1/10th Rubber Stock TC: Swap out ESC

Realize I hate wiring, but love zip ties.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Tonights RC Chores
> 
> Losi 22 SCT: Install new aluminum wheel hexes.
> Replace broken wheel
> Install front and rear sway bars
> Lower ride height and raise body.
> 
> 1/12th pan: Swap out motor & speed controller
> Swap out voltage booster for newer smaller unit
> True front wheels
> 
> 1/10th Rubber Stock TC: Swap out ESC
> 
> Realize I hate wiring, but love zip ties.


Dan!...man!...you are an animal...
I feel so inferior...lol


----------



## brwn bggr

BTW...what is your overall opinion of your Photon...?
what's good...
what's bad...


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> BTW...what is your overall opinion of your Photon...?
> what's good...
> what's bad...


My T.O.P. Photon?

No issues so far. Changing the spur was not fun, but motor access is better than the TC6. I like the bulk heads better than the Associated. 

Best luck I have had buying a used car.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Wow.... I really think you guys need to get a hobby! Lol


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Wow.... I really think you guys need to get a hobby! Lol


I have other hobbies, this just is not the right forum to talk about guns and porn.


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> Wow.... I really think you guys need to get a hobby! Lol


Whoa John...! Don't go trying to pawn one of them there "hobbee thingees" off on me...
I've got enough things to do...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*David and Goliath*

The smallest fella and the biggest fella go head to head for 50 laps.....Awesome race!

Getting warmed up for the 23rd!


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> The smallest fella and the biggest fella go head to head for 50 laps.....Awesome race!
> 
> Getting warmed up for the 23rd!


Outstanding...!
Consistent lap times...he's on fire...
can I hold his water bottle...???


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> The smallest fella and the biggest fella go head to head for 50 laps.....Awesome race!
> 
> Getting warmed up for the 23rd!


Geez.

I did some work on my USGT last week to get up to his speed from the 26th, and now he pulls this.....

Motors are gonna fry on the 23rd.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Geez.
> 
> I did some work on my USGT last week to get up to his speed from the 26th, and now he pulls this.....
> 
> Motors are gonna fry on the 23rd.


Lol....If things start getting a little warm under the lid go and see brwn bggr....he will have the water bottle


----------



## brwn bggr

I thought that this might happen...I'm not sure how it happened,maybe I know why...I'm not even sure when it happened...but it happened none the less...I was online at A-Main,ordering some parts for my RB6...I thought I was done,just going over the order,making sure j had everything and checking quantities...I reached over and picked up my coffee...I think that's when I blacked out...the next thing I remember was looking down at the screen...all of my RB6 parts had been deleted,the page said "thank you for your order" ...and now I have a new touring car on the way to me...I'm not too upset about it...it is my fault after all...I don't know anyone I could blame and get away with it...I need more friends...sorry for the long winded essay,but it's time I came out if the closet...Dan did it...so there Ya go,I'm an addict...


----------



## xjyrg3u

nice....your among friends....lol


----------



## Dillon & Co.

So what did you get?


----------



## ssgdan

Yeah, yeah, what did you get and what class will you be setting it up as?


----------



## brwn bggr

I ordered an xray t4...I've been back and forth between it and the tc6.1 from the git-go...now I'll have both...no more wondering what the differences are...
And I'll set it up for vta...
It won't make me any faster,but I'll go around the track now twice as many times as just running one class...lol


----------



## Cesar

Xray, the Cadillac of touring cars. Congrats Kirt.

Anyone up for practice on Saturday?


----------



## ssgdan

Cesar said:


> Xray, the Cadillac of touring cars. Congrats Kirt.
> 
> Anyone up for practice on Saturday?


I should be there Saturday. Touring cars, pan cars, buggy and short course.

I have made some changes to almost everything since opening day and need to see what I crash the least.


----------



## ssgdan

brwn bggr said:


> I ordered an xray t4...I've been back and forth between it and the tc6.1 from the git-go...now I'll have both...no more wondering what the differences are...
> And I'll set it up for vta...
> It won't make me any faster,but I'll go around the track now twice as many times as just running one class...lol


Wow, going all out. I expect it to be done by Saturday for practice.


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> Wow, going all out. I expect it to be done by Saturday for practice.


I expect it to be to me on about Monday...a little bit of build time...paint...Ya,no worries,I'll have it ready this Saturday...grin! 
What time Saturday are you guys thinking...?
I know my associated would like some track time...


----------



## Robert421

*Saturday*

I would like to be there Saturday, not sure if the leaves in my yard will keep me from coming up though


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> I would like to be there Saturday, not sure if the leaves in my yard will keep me from coming up though


They call them leaves for a reason...
Because you leaves them in the yard and go racing...grin...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Cesar said:


> Xray, the Cadillac of touring cars. Congrats Kirt.
> 
> Anyone up for practice on Saturday?


What time?


----------



## Cesar

I'll be there at noon.


----------



## brwn bggr

Cesar said:


> I'll be there at noon.


Sounds good Cesar...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

We should be able to make it. 

I've been meaning to ask John but never can seem to remember...Can the timing system be turned on? 

At other tracks the computer has a electronic voice calling off lap times that is played thru the P.A.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> We should be able to make it.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask John but never can seem to remember...Can the timing system be turned on?
> 
> At other tracks the computer has a electronic voice calling off lap times that is played thru the P.A.


There used to be a separate monitor setup displaying the time of the race, but it seems to be gone now.

There is a free app for smart phones to do lap timing. I have it but always forget to try it. Once you start it you have to shake or tap it at each lap. So it requires some co-ordination, which I have none of.


----------



## ssgdan

Cesar said:


> I'll be there at noon.


I will be there between 10 and 12 and will stay all day probably.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> There used to be a separate monitor setup displaying the time of the race, but it seems to be gone now.
> 
> There is a free app for smart phones to do lap timing. I have it but always forget to try it. Once you start it you have to shake or tap it at each lap. So it requires some co-ordination, which I have none of.


Yeah I typically run the stopwatch....Just thought between a handful of us we would have 600-700 dollars worth of transponders that would be nice to use.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Yeah I typically run the stopwatch....Just thought between a handful of us we would have 600-700 dollars worth of transponders that would be nice to use.


Absolutely agree.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, I wont be there on Saturday. I do believe there is a feature in the program to yell out lap times. There is a manual up there if you guys want to take a look at it as well....


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Guys, I wont be there on Saturday. I do believe there is a feature in the program to yell out lap times. There is a manual up there if you guys want to take a look at it as well....


Thank you sir!!


----------



## jim2955

xjyrg3u said:


> Cooter, Thank you for the kind words! I really want the race day to be about the racers. I just hope I make the guys who have influenced me proud! (Al, Don, and many others over the years...)


Yes John that was a great race last month the best time I have had at hobby sports love the turnout hope everyone comes back this month!!!!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Thank you sir!!


What he said!!


----------



## Robert421

*Saturday*

I plan on coming up Saturday, I will have my 2wd short course truck, 17.5 stock touring, TT01 and VTA. I hope not to run anyone off the track  but my driving skills are still being developed


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> I plan on coming up Saturday, I will have my 2wd short course truck, 17.5 stock touring, TT01 and VTA. I hope not to run anyone off the track  but my driving skills are still being developed


Cool man...glad to hear it...maybe you and I will just practice on the table track...grin!


----------



## Nitro baby

*practice lap times*

Ken at MRCR said there is a small box at the top that says "open practice". click on that and then click the "call out lap times" bullet and it should work .

see u guys on the 23rd.

hammer


----------



## ssgdan

Best turn out yet for a practice day. We had enough to actually race a couple classes.

Had a lot of fun.

We need to figure out how to slow Dillon down. No matter how fast we go he goes faster. I can beat his VTA, when I run my 1/12th scale.


----------



## brwn bggr

Indeed...a very good day!
Wouldn't have missed it...
Dillon's the man...!


----------



## brwn bggr

BTW...it was nice to see"and company" turn some laps...grin...


----------



## Robert421

*good practice*

A good day of practicing at Hobby-Sports, thanks to all who helped me out with my SC10.


----------



## brwn bggr

I think my usgt car is the best it's been so far...chassis seems pretty settled,good turn in,rear in stays at the back of the car(thanks Dan)...motor timing and gear seem good...pulls hard on the straight but not too sluggish in the infield...not terribly hot...maybe a fan like everyone says...
But man!!! Do I need some body work...hopefully some clothe and shoo goo will get me by for a few more runs...
If I would stop trying to use the force when I drive,I know it would help...


----------



## Robert421

brwn bggr said:


> I think my usgt car is the best it's been so far...chassis seems pretty settled,good turn in,rear in stays at the back of the car(thanks Dan)...motor timing and gear seem good...pulls hard on the straight but not too sluggish in the infield...not terribly hot...maybe a fan like everyone says...
> But man!!! Do I need some body work...hopefully some clothe and shoo goo will get me by for a few more runs...
> If I would stop trying to use the force when I drive,I know it would help...


Your USGT car did look fast, probably the body work would be better if I did not get in your way lol

On another point, could someone give me an idea of what springs I should use on my SC10?


----------



## ssgdan

I went back in Sunday for some more practice. Brought out the 1/12 & 1/10 CRC pan cars and they ran pretty well. Also ran the old F-104 with a new pan car style body. World of difference. Loved the way it handled and that thing is fast (with a silver can). If that body style was allowed I would have raced that class much more when it ran at Hobby Sports.

I also practiced with the rubber stock, USGT, and VTA. VTA was looking good, I just gotta get the body lowered. I get a ton of wheel rub so am running the body high. Makes it look like a beast.


----------



## WarpWind

22SCT mid motor on carpet

For anyone interested, I've hopefully linked correctly my setup sheet. I had a lot of really nice comments about the truck. Feel free to try it and improve it. 

Bill D.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

WarpWind said:


> 22SCT mid motor on carpet
> 
> For anyone interested, I've hopefully linked correctly my setup sheet. I had a lot of really nice comments about the truck. Feel free to try it and improve it.
> 
> Bill D.


Thanks Bill, I will try it.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Best turn out yet for a practice day. We had enough to actually race a couple classes.
> 
> Had a lot of fun.
> 
> We need to figure out how to slow Dillon down. No matter how fast we go he goes faster. I can beat his VTA, when I run my 1/12th scale.


The best way to slow him down is let his ol' man drive his cars.....something will be broke!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> Ken at MRCR said there is a small box at the top that says "open practice". click on that and then click the "call out lap times" bullet and it should work .
> 
> see u guys on the 23rd.
> 
> hammer


I believe our software is different than what is run at mrcr. The monitors you guys have throughout the pits (for live view of the scoring system) are sweet.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> The best way to slow him down is let his ol' man drive his cars.....something will be broke!


I think he cranked up my throttle epa when I let him drive the rubber stock on Saturday. It was to fast for me on Sunday.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I think he cranked up my throttle epa when I let him drive the rubber stock on Saturday. It was to fast for me on Sunday.


How did he do with it? I only got to watch a few laps. I can only assume it was still in one piece.


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> How did he do with it? I only got to watch a few laps. I can only assume it was still in one piece.


He reaffirmed the fact that it is not my cars holding me back from winning.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Thanks Bill, I will try it.


Will you be trying this on the 23rd Mr Duck?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> He reaffirmed the fact that it is not my cars holding me back from winning.


If the class shows some promise....maybe next year we could run one


----------



## Cesar

If anyone needs a sr300 spectrum receiver I have one for sale 15.00


----------



## iceninja

What r the motor rules 4 VTA? Can we run a 25.5 thats not Novak? More companies r atarting to come out with 25.5 motors and i would like to try something different in my VTA.


----------



## iceninja

What the motor rule 4 VTA......can we run something other than a Novak 25.5? Other companies r starting to come out with 25.5 motors and i would like to try something different in my VTA.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Todd, right now I just want to keep the novaks in VTA. We may explore other posibilties down the road, but right now it was agreed awhile ago we stick with Novak.


----------



## brwn bggr

UPS just dropped off my VTA body...a 66 mustang fastback...after taking it out of the box,I can say that I am NOT all warm and fuzzy...the rear bumper and roll pan are a separate piece...I wonder how many times I'll have to glue/tape this darn thing back on...?I am completely aware of the limits on draft and draw angles on vacuum molds...but poooh...


----------



## brwn bggr

The front of this mustang looks like a snow plow...should be very low drag...grin...all in all though,it looks very proportional,or true to scale...it does look good...
...did I mention that the front end looks like a snow plow...?


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> Will you be trying this on the 23rd Mr Duck?


I will be there on the 23rd other than VTA not sure what I am running but I have the tires, what motor for SC are you guys running?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> I will be there on the 23rd other than VTA not sure what I am running but I have the tires, what motor for SC are you guys running?


Buggy and SC are both 17.5.....Glad to hear you can make it


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> Buggy and SC are both 17.5.....Glad to hear you can make it


Thanks for the info, I will put a 17.5 in my 22TSC. Working on get my USGT going right now. Ran VTA for the first time since last season. Really enjoyed running VTA.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Thanks for the info, I will put a 17.5 in my 22TSC. Working on get my USGT going right now. Ran VTA for the first time since last season. Really enjoyed running VTA.


We have always had a good time with the VTA car as well but the kid is pretty excited about running his USGT car.


----------



## Robert421

brwn bggr said:


> UPS just dropped off my VTA body...a 66 mustang fastback...after taking it out of the box,I can say that I am NOT all warm and fuzzy...the rear bumper and roll pan are a separate piece...I wonder how many times I'll have to glue/tape this darn thing back on...?I am completely aware of the limits on draft and draw angles on vacuum molds...but poooh...


That is the way my VTA body came, I used small screws and nuts to hold it in place. So far I have not had any problem with the parts coming off.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just give you a heads up, I will be out of town most of next week. Dont worry, I will be back on Friday to run the races on Saturday.....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*A Month Ago*



xjyrg3u said:


> Just give you a heads up, I will be out of town most of next week. Dont worry, I will be back on Friday to run the races on Saturday.....


Your a month late! http://www.intchamps.com/


----------



## ssgdan

I know I am opening myself up for a beating, but here goes:

I had some time to kill at work today so I drew up some track layouts. These are early drafts, just to get some ideas going.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> I know I am opening myself up for a beating, but here goes:
> 
> I had some time to kill at work today so I drew up some track layouts. These are early drafts, just to get some ideas going.


#2 is cool


----------



## brwn bggr

ssgdan said:


> i know i am opening myself up for a beating, but here goes:
> 
> I had some time to kill at work today so i drew up some track layouts. These are early drafts, just to get some ideas going.


#2...#4...


----------



## brwn bggr

Robert421 said:


> That is the way my VTA body came, I used small screws and nuts to hold it in place. So far I have not had any problem with the parts coming off.


Thanks Bob...!


----------



## jim2955

ssgdan said:


> I know I am opening myself up for a beating, but here goes:
> 
> I had some time to kill at work today so I drew up some track layouts. These are early drafts, just to get some ideas going.


looks good I like 4 best


----------



## ssgdan

The track will be the same next week as it was opening day this season. Maybe I can print out these options and a few more and we can get some input next week at the race. Decide on a few (knowing they will not be exactly as drawn when setup because of barrier limitations) and use them for the rest of the season. John has final word. I setup the current layout and we tweaked it a bit leading up to the first race. I am willing to do it again but help is appreciated.


----------



## xjyrg3u

What is this about no new layout????  Open wide layout for next race day.


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> What is this about no new layout????  Open wide layout for next race day.


You said before that it would not change for a few races....

When was that picture taken? I went in yesterday and it was still the opening day layout.


----------



## xjyrg3u

a few minutes ago....lol


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> a few minutes ago....lol


Fine, I'll take my ball and go home.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

ssgdan said:


> Fine, I'll take my ball and go home.


Come on now.....When he's gone next week we can sneak in there and build a loop!


----------



## ssgdan

Dillon & Co. said:


> Come on now.....When he's gone next week we can sneak in there and build a loop!


I am taking tomorrow off and going in to Hobby-Sports to put things right.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Don't worry, we will use Dan's plans down the road. Had people wanting some change ASAP and I had a few minutes tonight....


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Don't worry, we will use Dan's plans down the road. Had people wanting some change ASAP and I had a few minutes tonight....


Open layout = Birthday party


----------



## xjyrg3u

Not every layout can be tight.... and no birthday parties either....unless it is for you


----------



## ssgdan

xjyrg3u said:


> Not every layout can be tight.... and no birthday parties either....unless it is for you


Nope, no birthday party. Rex wants easy layouts for the rentals to keep down repair costs because people that rent just run full throttle into barriers and break parts. No matter that I have stood there and watched a renter purposefully ram a car into a barrier on purpose to move it out of his way on more than one occasion. OR, some renters run the wrong way around the track while other drivers are out there and the head on collisions are so funny they do it again.

I did not hear any complaints on race day about the layout being tight, last Saturday when there was a good practice turnout it was even mentioned by another regular racer that he had seen much tighter tracks at Hobby-Sports in the past.

The layout as it is today will be fine for Short Course, but it is nothing for the on-road cars.

I practiced today for about 5 hours with both offroad and onroad cars.


----------



## Robert421

ssgdan said:


> Nope, no birthday party. Rex wants easy layouts for the rentals to keep down repair costs because people that rent just run full throttle into barriers and break parts. No matter that I have stood there and watched a renter purposefully ram a car into a barrier on purpose to move it out of his way on more than one occasion. OR, some renters run the wrong way around the track while other drivers are out there and the head on collisions are so funny they do it again.
> 
> I did not hear any complaints on race day about the layout being tight, last Saturday when there was a good practice turnout it was even mentioned by another regular racer that he had seen much tighter tracks at Hobby-Sports in the past.
> 
> The layout as it is today will be fine for Short Course, but it is nothing for the on-road cars.
> 
> I practiced today for about 5 hours with both offroad and onroad cars.


That is so true Dan. I have practiced with "rentals" running and watched as they crashed on purpose, and laughed about it.


----------



## Cooter

xjyrg3u said:


> What is this about no new layout????  Open wide layout for next race day.


Man I wana be there to race it, can't make it this time I have a Christmas party I think Moose is going to make it down though.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*Friday Night Practice*

Got some practice in as well.....Knocked off a couple of tenths and gained about a lap and a half.....Warmin' up for the 23rd!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Ok. So here is my final statement on the subject... Yes, the track is a lot more open. I will more than likely alternate between tight and open tracks. Our track last time was actually almost too tight. Roar dictates for on road racing that the lanes need to be at 8 feet. Now I know we do not always follow their rules, but feel to keep racers coming that we need To follow this. Every other track that U have visited follows this uses as well.

Now that being said, yes the track will be fast. In the grand scheme of things the track should not matter. Every racer has to go around the same track. As a racer, it is up to you to find out how to get around the track and navigate around your competition. In my opinion, this can be harder as well because there is a less of a chance of your competition being hung up, thus meaning you better not get hung in a corner.

Now just realize that the track will change again after this. Every track, either open or tight, presents its own challenges. 

Lets just be thankful we have a track in Kalamazoo. How bout we just focus on having fun? Remember this is a hobby. If we are going to complain, then what's the point???

JR


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Hey John can we leave the jumps on the track for USGT. I always liked speed racer when he would jump over the other cars. LOL

Dillon I will be there next week. James I will maintenance his car for him, you need a break. LOL


----------



## xjyrg3u

Look forward to having you Don!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

are you back from Vegas already?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Leaving Monday and coming back Friday morn.


----------



## Nitro baby

Dillon & Co. said:


> Got some practice in as well.....Knocked off a couple of tenths and gained about a lap and a half.....Warmin' up for the 23rd!



Good job Dillion (corky..LOL) and your mechanic. For those of u who don't know Dave Fowler in that list he's racing a old tub TC3. Looks like he was #1 qual and ran the fast lap in the main. Not taking anything away from Dillion, just using Dave to prove we don't always need the latest and greatest "stuff" to go fast. Practice practice and getting the car set up is key.

Hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nitro baby said:


> Good job Dillion (corky..LOL) and your mechanic. For those of u who don't know Dave Fowler in that list he's racing a old tub TC3. Looks like he was #1 qual and ran the fast lap in the main. Not taking anything away from Dillion, just using Dave to prove we don't always need the latest and greatest "stuff" to go fast. Practice practice and getting the car set up is key.
> 
> Hammer


Well said...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> Good job Dillion (corky..LOL) and your mechanic. For those of u who don't know Dave Fowler in that list he's racing a old tub TC3. Looks like he was #1 qual and ran the fast lap in the main. Not taking anything away from Dillion, just using Dave to prove we don't always need the latest and greatest "stuff" to go fast. Practice practice and getting the car set up is key.
> 
> Hammer


Practice is definitely been the key now we need to work more in the setup end of it.

Also for anyone that hasn't raced with Dave, your missing out. He ranks right up there with being one of the best to run with. Personally I believe Dave's TC3 would take Dillon's car if he would quit hanging out in Dave's pits bribing him with brownies.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> Hey John can we leave the jumps on the track for USGT. I always liked speed racer when he would jump over the other cars. LOL
> 
> Dillon I will be there next week. James I will maintenance his car for him, you need a break. LOL


Be careful of the brownies, cookies or anything else sweet and tempting that he approaches you with. Lately he has been known to bribe his competitors. I completely disapprove of his antics but I'm not quite sure what to do about it. lol.......See you Saturday


----------



## WarpWind

Saturday is not coming soon enough. So cannot wait to get the SC out again!

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> Be careful of the brownies, cookies or anything else sweet and tempting that he approaches you with. Lately he has been known to bribe his competitors. I completely disapprove of his antics but I'm not quite sure what to do about it. lol.......See you Saturday


No bribing allowed... Unless I get a 20 percent cut! Lol


----------



## xjyrg3u

Getting ready to jump the red eye back from Vegas to Detroit! Looking forward to racing Saturday morning minus the jet lag.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> Getting ready to jump the red eye back from Vegas to Detroit! Looking forward to racing Saturday morning minus the jet lag.


Speaking of red eye.......Thursday night at 11:00pm and wrenching.....Spent way to much time on that loop this week.

Hang in there Bill.....Just about into the hours


----------



## xjyrg3u

I will tell you guys I did check out the Las Vegas speedway for the real cars. Also google 702 raceway in Las Vegas. 80 by 60 ft indoor clay track. Definitely made some new friends there tonight!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Sandbags on the track!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Stopped by the track today and took "The Hammer" to both the VTA and USGT cars.......Should be good to go.....See everyone in the morning


----------



## Robert421

*no racing for me*

bummer, I have to work Saturday, so I can't race  I really want to get back in line to practice and racing


----------



## xjyrg3u

Great day of racing! 43 entries!


----------



## Crue

Good job today John. Started on time, it was organized, things ran smoothly and everyone had a good time!


----------



## Nitro baby

*good fun*



Crue said:


> Good job today John. Started on time, it was organized, things ran smoothly and everyone had a good time!


agree x2

good turn out for all the classes. Fun racing. Gotta give James some props , hardest working guy there today. Also Dillion doing awesome and improving all the time. Great to see young kids in the hobby and doing well. Also nice to see my buddy Adam from Ft Wayne and "smok'N JOE in VTA today. 

Hammer


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Crue said:


> Good job today John. Started on time, it was organized, things ran smoothly and everyone had a good time!


Same here.


----------



## WarpWind

Had a great time today. Looking forward to doing it again in 2 weeks. Hopefully I'll be able to keep a GT together! Here's a little video of the first buggy qualifier today.





Bill D.


----------



## anr211

Had fun today with a great group of guys. I will be back as much as I can this winter and hope to bring some more people with me.

Adam


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

Great day of racing! Buggy was lots of fun, now I just gotta get the vta and tt01 to cooperate and I'm all set. Nice seeing all the old faces and new ones too.


----------



## xjyrg3u

anr211 said:


> Had fun today with a great group of guys. I will be back as much as I can this winter and hope to bring some more people with me.
> 
> Adam


Adam, definitely glad to have you!


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Thanks for the great time yesterday, had a blast!


----------



## brwn bggr

Like said before...nice job to all involved...well run and track lay out was fun...nice to spend a day with good people...and thanks to Jim,James and Hammer...two weeks and counting...tic-toc...!!!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

*Tamiya Wheels*

Is Tamiya the only company that offers a 24mm wheel with spokes other than this company called Ride? The reason I ask is that the USGT rules are implementing a spec tire as of 1/1/14, which is a 24mm tire. By no means am I suggesting Hobby-Sports needs to abide by this rule because personally I think it's silly. The problem I have is that other tracks/races Dillon and I may attend may enforce this rule so, we must be prepared.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> agree x2
> 
> good turn out for all the classes. Fun racing. Gotta give James some props , hardest working guy there today. Also Dillion doing awesome and improving all the time. Great to see young kids in the hobby and doing well. Also nice to see my buddy Adam from Ft Wayne in VTA today.
> 
> Hammer


I might have wore out a couple of my tools...lol


----------



## WarpWind

Dillon & Co. said:


> Is Tamiya the only company that offers a 24mm wheel with spokes other than this company called Ride?


Exotek also has a 24mm 10 spoke wheel that comes in black. You can find it Here. 

Also, for anyone interested, you can find the Ride spec tire at Gravity RC. Is it possible for Hobby Sports to stock them? From what I've heard so far, they work very well. 

Bill D.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WarpWind said:


> Exotek also has a 24mm 10 spoke wheel that comes in black. You can find it Here.
> 
> Thanks Bill those are perfect.....now wish we would have went with a 190mm body


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nice little documentary to kill some time.

https://vimeo.com/79683958


----------



## Nitro baby

I just ordered a set of the ride tires and wheels from race vta.com. $21.87 delivered to the door. I have read you "might " have to tune the car a little for more front grip, no big deal there. I have also read they last longer than the HPI tires, that would be a good thing. As James stated not all tracks will make the tire mandatory this season since it's essentially a mid season rule change. MRCR will allow any treaded 26mm or smaller treaded tire for this season.

I have to admit i was against this "spec" tire at first, however after paying less than $22 for 4 new tires and rims..I can see what their trying to achieve. I also understand putting everyone on the same tire, same as VTA. 

If you switch to these tires know that their 24 mm and shorter than the HPI tires. You will have to reset ride height,recheck droop and adjust gear ratio at a min. 

Another wheel option is to get a set of wheels and tires that the 17.5 rubber tires guys are done with. Acetone the tires off the rims and use those rims. Their 24 mm and very strong.

Hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, just to give you a heads up, the new usgt tires will NOT be made mandatory. Will revisit next season. Just thought you would like an "official" ruling....


----------



## brwn bggr

I thought,that containing this rant,would be a non issue...I was wrong...grin...!
The USGT tire ruling,both rubs my tenders and scares me...
That I am restricted to use ONE tire,by ONE manufacturer in more and more classes,bothers me...quite a bit...
I'll get over that...
Performance wise,I see little concern...making the tire narrower will have little effect as I see it,assuming a soft insert...it is the portion of tire over the side walls that does the work...the center portion of the tire has little to do with grip,except at high rpm...like on the straights,when it is needed the least...
I am further put at ease by Hammer's opinion...
BUT...to further depend on one product by one manufacturer,worries me a lot...we are not only at their mercy,for both quality and availability...but we have shut down the product improvements in quality/cost ratio that come with a competitive market,as well as locked out other manufacturers from that portion of the hobby...that is not growth,that is contraction...
I see a monopoly serving no one except those who hold it...
...rant over...!
...kirt...


----------



## brwn bggr

After all that...lol...Happy Thanksgiving to all...!


----------



## Robert421

*practice*

Will Hobby-Sports be open Friday? looking for some practice time


----------



## xjyrg3u

Definitely! Giving away gift cards all day as well!


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just a friendly reminder of racing on December 7th. I will not be there due to obligations at the bank, but Jim Baker will be running things. I am sure he will run a great program. I am also looking at dates for 2014. I will definitely come out with some set in stone dates, and then even add more, Stay tuned!


----------



## WarpWind

I'm diggin' the idea of every other week. Also, are there any plans for a trophy race this season?

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Probably not every other week due to schedules... Hopefully close though. Probably March for a trophy race.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> Definitely! Giving away gift cards all day as well!


Save some for Sunday......Planning on coming up and sorting out the buggy if anyone is interested


----------



## Nitro baby

"spec" tires are here. Testing will start tonight.

Hammer


----------



## Nitro baby

Ok test results. couple things first.
I had planned to run rubber t/c for the night so i tested all tires with the same t/c body. I did make laps last wed night with both USGT body and t/c body and saw no difference in lap times.

My fast lap at our track 2 weeks ago was 8.1 sec. The other guys in the class getting up to speed still (and doing great) were running 8.7....I only include there times because last night they were running the same times, even though grip was very high as this was the last of 4 races on the layout. Changes the first of every month.

RESULTS
mounted tires right out of the package cleaned them, tract compound them and ran them. Big old seam still down the middle. 8.23 sec fast lap. The back of the car was locked down and just a little pushy at slow corner entry.

1st heat ran the 21.5 with Jaco blues...7.9 fast lap
2nd heat RIDE "spec" USGT tires..sanded seam down cleaned and doped..8.2
3rd heat added 17.5 and Jaco blues 7.6 fast lap.

CONCLUSION. For $21.89 delivered for a brand new set of tires and wheels..I"M HAPPY.
The car has a little push in the front , easily tuneable. I'm confident with a couple adjustments i would of ran 8.1 and possibly better. In the end this is the "spec" tire most likely for 2015 and for now all the big races will require it. So if U like USGT and need tires I would buy these and start getting to know them. If you have other sets that are good and working, use them up first.

TIME WILL TELL !!!! 
For me the final answer for these tires will be how they wear over time and use. My D compound HPI's aquired the ring of death in one race at Hobby Sports. Not good there.


Probaly not written the best, but i hope this is some helpful info.

Almost forgot..Rubber tire t/c was a blast. The speed is impressive and everything happens alot faster. keeps this OLD DUDE on his toes.

HAMMER


----------



## brwn bggr

Thanks Hammer...
Informative write...


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just a heads up, I got a birthday part on the track til 1:30 today


----------



## WarpWind

Nitro baby said:


> Ok test results. couple things first.
> I had planned to run rubber t/c for the night so i tested all tires with the same t/c body. I did make laps last wed night with both USGT body and t/c body and saw no difference in lap times.


I got a chance to run the new Ride tires at Rapid Competition yesterday. Very happy with how they performed. Did not have the traction roll issues I had with the X patterns. Much easier to set ride height also since they have a smaller diameter than the X patterns. After a few practice runs and 4 races, they show little to no wear.

Bill D.


----------



## brwn bggr

Ill have fresh paint to scrape off...
For anyone running VTA this Saturday...grin


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> Ill have fresh paint to scrape off...
> For anyone running VTA this Saturday...grin


Wow...VTA count is getting up there


----------



## Robert421

looks like I will miss another race day  I am posted to work  guess I will have to get my race time in practicing


----------



## xjyrg3u

Ok, you guys wanted some dates for 2014???? Here are the for sure ones. 1/18/14, 2/15/14, 3/15/14, and 4/11/14. 

Like I said, these are the 100% for sure dates. Still looking to possibly add another date or two. 

Look in March, possibly 3/22 for a trophy race as well.


----------



## xjyrg3u

How did the racing go today? A big thanks to Jim Baker for running things today!


----------



## Robert421

*Usgt*

I picked up a set of spec tires and wheels 24mm for USGT. I hope to make it out to race sometime this year if work allows :freak:


----------



## brwn bggr

Yep...! Thanks Jim,for a top shelf job...
Turn out looked to be a little on the light side,but it appeared to be a good time for all...no surprise there...
A few regulars missing,and a couple new faces...
And I love this xray car...my,my,my...
I think I'm going to sell a couple of my older kids off and buy another one...grin...!
James told me I'm over driving the track...hard habbit to break...
It seems,once in a while I would get in the groove,start to make time,catching up to some one,or someone would be moving up on me and then the "fever" would kick in...then everything would go out the window...lol!
OK,I get it...settle down,practice,practice,practice...grin
I ran usgt and vta...how in the world you guys run 3 or 4 classes is beyond me...even though you don't drive the cars,James your a machine...grin...


----------



## xjyrg3u

Great to hear. Take it everyone saw the new dates for next year so far?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Wow, where did everyone go? Who is getting excited for the 21st?


----------



## Robert421

my 24mm rims came in for my USGT car, just waiting for the tires to come in now.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> Wow, where did everyone go? Who is getting excited for the 21st?


Still here.....We started a new thread just to make up stories about the race director....Just kidding!


----------



## Nitro baby

Any one else want to run 17.5 rubber on the 21st ? We have 2 guarantee from MRCR and posssibly 4 total.

John, can you put the 2014 race dates in your signature ?

Hammer


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Nitro baby said:


> Any one else want to run 17.5 rubber on the 21st ? We have 2 guarantee from MRCR and posssibly 4 total.
> 
> John, can you put the 2014 race dates in your signature ?
> 
> Hammer
> 
> Wish we could


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nitro baby said:


> John, can you put the 2014 race dates in your signature ?
> 
> Hammer


Done!


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> Done!


Man...! It's a pleasure working with professionals...


----------



## WarpWind

Dillon & Co. said:


> Nitro baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one else want to run 17.5 rubber on the 21st ? We have 2 guarantee from MRCR and posssibly 4 total.
> 
> John, can you put the 2014 race dates in your signature ?
> 
> Hammer
> 
> Wish we could
> 
> 
> 
> Heard a wild rumor someone else from the northern hinterlands may come down next weekend. If he does he may be interested in stock too.
> 
> Bill D.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Will there be a new layout this week?


----------



## xjyrg3u

I hope so.... lol Its just a matter of time to get it done....


----------



## brwn bggr

Will we still be using the track inside,or will we need studded tires...???


----------



## xjyrg3u

brwn bggr said:


> Will we still be using the track inside,or will we need studded tires...???


I will make a special track just for you outside. The rest of us are going to be inside on the carpet! lol


----------



## brwn bggr

xjyrg3u said:


> I will make a special track just for you outside. The rest of us are going to be inside on the carpet! lol


I'm left in admiration of how you continuously go above and beyond...thanks John...grin!


----------



## WarpWind

Dillon & Co. said:


> Will there be a new layout this week?


I'm good with the last layout. Really liked it. Has a nice flow to it. 

Bill D.


----------



## Nitro baby

As of today I have 2 confirmed for rubber stock. I will know wed if one other guy will go. I will be there no matter. I will just switch the car back to either USGT or USVTA and race. I have not ran VTA in a while so maybe try that out.


hammer


----------



## xjyrg3u

Who is getting excited for for Saturday! I know I am! lol


----------



## brwn bggr

.......chirp........


----------



## WarpWind

Depends on what the weather does. Gotta love this time of year. 

Bill D.


----------



## brwn bggr

According to the power company,220,000 homes without power in Michigan...9000 sections of line down...
And yet,my Lipo's still have electricity in them...
They must be some kind of super cell...
I'll have to gear up some more though...still not quite enough heat out of this little motor...


----------



## a5edwards1

I am looking for USGT tires I think I have found them but do not know I would like the ability to run at differnt tracks. RIDE USGT Spec tires 24mm 24025. What size rim to mount have 26mm?


----------



## Robert421

WarpWind said:


> Exotek also has a 24mm 10 spoke wheel that comes in black. You can find it Here.
> 
> Thanks Bill those are perfect.....now wish we would have went with a 190mm body


a5edwards1, click on the word "Here" for the spec rims, hope this helps btw, these rims are 24mm


----------



## a5edwards1

*new buggy*

I did not think it was going to happen but it did i bought a losi 22 2.0 yesterday and am haveing a hoot doing the build. I had a question. what seems to be the normal Oil weight that is being ran at the track for stock buggy The kit came with 27.5 wt. dont realy want to have to build then change the oil. I know everyone runs a little different but a good place to start would be? Also what oil to run in the differential and transmission the kit comes with clear dont know if there are different types. I'm probably thinking about this too hard but any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert421

*Its awful quiet in here*

sounds of crickets...


----------



## a5edwards1

anyone coming out to the track saturday?


----------



## Loony

Chad Schau and I bought Touring cars. Looking forward to getting back into racing.
Been over the VTA rule book and looks like we will be ready on the 18th.

Let's get 50 entries!


----------



## brwn bggr

Cool...more tc's is more better...


----------



## Robert421

a5edwards1 said:


> anyone coming out to the track saturday?


I will be there, with my VTA, USGT and stock touring cars and maybe one or two others


----------



## xjyrg3u

Loony said:


> Chad Schau and I bought Touring cars. Looking forward to getting back into racing.
> Been over the VTA rule book and looks like we will be ready on the 18th.
> 
> Let's get 50 entries!


Welcome back Team Looney!!!!!


----------



## jim2955

*More Race Dates*

Hi I am Jim, For those of you who don't know, I ran the races for John a few weeks ago. I would like to add a couple more dates to the race schedule I was thinking of 

Feb 1

and possible one other day in march, open to input, thanks.


----------



## Robert421

jim2955 said:


> Hi I am Jim, For those of you who don't know, I ran the races for John a few weeks ago. I would like to add a couple more dates to the race schedule I was thinking of
> 
> Feb 1
> 
> and possible one other day in march, open to input, thanks.


sounds good to me, hope it works out


----------



## xjyrg3u

Feb 1 sounds great!


----------



## brwn bggr

Nice...! Thanks Jim...:thumbsup:


----------



## xjyrg3u

Everyone, it looks like our March 15th date will be our Trophy Race for the year! Still working out details. Depending on turnout, looking like 2 heats and a main. Also talk of every racer getting a t-shirt possibly. A couple of questions....

1) Do you prefer trophies or plaques?

2) Entry fee of $25 for first and $15 for each additional.

3) Would you sign up early if possible, and if there were a possible discount?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WarpWind

xjyrg3u said:


> 1) Do you prefer trophies or plaques?
> 
> 2) Entry fee of $25 for first and $15 for each additional.
> 
> 3) Would you sign up early if possible, and if there were a possible discount


1) YES!
2) Statement or question? :tongue: Either way, yes. 
3) Yes, and Heck Yeah!!!

Bill D.


----------



## Loony

ditto


----------



## rctrkr911

Hey jim I'm game for those extra race days, count me in! !


----------



## brwn bggr

1) either...I like to finish last!
2) fee sounds good John...
3)yes,early sign up is cool here...


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> Everyone, it looks like our March 15th date will be our Trophy Race for the year! Still working out details. Depending on turnout, looking like 2 heats and a main. Also talk of every racer getting a t-shirt possibly. A couple of questions....
> 
> 1) Do you prefer trophies or plaques?
> 
> 2) Entry fee of $25 for first and $15 for each additional.
> 
> 3) Would you sign up early if possible, and if there were a possible discount?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We're in but prefer 3 heats and a main....Sorry but we enjoy being at the races and would presume anyone driving the extra mile to come race, enjoys the races as well. If anyone prefers a short day is there anything stopping them from just showing up for the mains?


----------



## Loony

Sounds good but I agree with 3 heats and a main!
and someone bring some Jack's pizza for old times sake.


----------



## jim2955

*Race dates*

Ok so Feb 1 for sure will discuss other dates. As for as trophy races go.Three and a main is good for me maybe we start a little early that day?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, on the trophy race. Trust me, I would love to run 3 heats. Its just depending how many we have sign up. If it is doable, I will definately run a 3rd qualifier. Just expecting a large crowd.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WarpWind said:


> 22SCT mid motor on carpet
> 
> For anyone interested, I've hopefully linked correctly my setup sheet. I had a lot of really nice comments about the truck. Feel free to try it and improve it.
> 
> Bill D.


For the fella at the track tonight here is the setup Bill D. was kind enough to share with everyone.


----------



## Loony

First off- awesome day of racing and nice to meet new people.

For the trophy race I discussed bump ups for the mains, meaning if you win the C your in the B and if you win the B your in the A main.

If John gets enough thumbs up he will do it.... 


thoughts?


----------



## WightCat

*new guy*

hello everyone just posting to let you guys know who I am I was at hobby-sports today racing in the short course class which was a blast and thanks for putting on the event. And I plan to attend all of the text ones in the future. I had the blue and brownish orange truck. My name is nick


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nick... Great to have you. Glad you had fun! If you have pquestions what so ever, do not hesitate to get ahold of me.

John


----------



## WarpWind

How was the turnout today? Hope there was a good short course class. Fingers crossed I'll be able to make next month's date. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

4 SC's.... 12 VTAs... 40 total entries...


----------



## WarpWind

xjyrg3u said:


> 4 SC's.... 12 VTAs... 40 total entries...


Nice. I'd like to say I missed y'all, but I was drooling at the Barrett Jackson auction. Can't wait for the next race. 

Bill D.


----------



## WightCat

*losi tranny*

Does anyone know if your supposed to put grease in your tranny on the losi 22 sct cause the book doesn't say to, but I know in my other losi trucks they do require so im lost.


----------



## WightCat

Thanks a lot for doing that for me and I appreciate the help with my setup and the track it paid off for the race.


----------



## brwn bggr

WightCat said:


> Does anyone know if your supposed to put grease in your tranny on the losi 22 sct cause the book doesn't say to, but I know in my other losi trucks they do require so im lost.


Hey whightcat...!
Kinda depends...
If your running RM with one aluminum idler gear ...no grease...
But if you choose to run middy and use two aluminum gears,then yes,use lube...
Basically,if you have any metal/metal...lube it...
Hope that helps...
...kirt


----------



## brwn bggr

Ooooooops,my bad...
I meant aluminum gear on the output...
The idler is polymer on RM...
Their are aluminum idlers for both RM and MM available...but metal on metal is still the rule...


----------



## Brian McGreevy

I stopped in on my way back to Farmington to pick up a few things and check out the track. Very nice facility you have and helpful staff! I look forward to coming out to race soon.


----------



## WightCat

Thanks a lot of that kirt. I was starting to worry I have been running it dry


----------



## LOSI_Duck

xjyrg3u said:


> Everyone, it looks like our March 15th date will be our Trophy Race for the year! Still working out details. Depending on turnout, looking like 2 heats and a main. Also talk of every racer getting a t-shirt possibly. A couple of questions....
> 
> 1) Do you prefer trophies or plaques?
> 
> 2) Entry fee of $25 for first and $15 for each additional.
> 
> 3) Would you sign up early if possible, and if there were a possible discount?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm in, I will be done coaching by then! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Brian McGreevy said:


> I stopped in on my way back to Farmington to pick up a few things and check out the track. Very nice facility you have and helpful staff! I look forward to coming out to race soon.


Welcome Brian. Hope you can make it soon.



WarpWind said:


> Nice. I'd like to say I missed y'all, but I was drooling at the Barrett Jackson auction. Can't wait for the next race.
> 
> Bill D.


Was there any real life Trans Am cars there?



Loony said:


> First off- awesome day of racing and nice to meet new people.
> 
> For the trophy race I discussed bump ups for the mains, meaning if you win the C your in the B and if you win the B your in the A main.
> 
> If John gets enough thumbs up he will do it....
> 
> 
> thoughts?


Sounds good to us.



WightCat said:


> Thanks a lot for doing that for me and I appreciate the help with my setup and the track it paid off for the race.


No problem. Glad you two are having a good time.



LOSI_Duck said:


> I'm in, I will be done coaching by then! :thumbsup:


We already signed you up, just need your credit card. Feel free to mail it to me at your earliest convenience.


----------



## WightCat

*wanted*

If anyone knows of someone looking to sell a 2wd buggy let me know please im interested in the rc10b4.2


----------



## Robert421

*practice*

anyone up for practice this Saturday? Just curious, I need to put some laps in on my cars...


----------



## brwn bggr

Question for the masses...
I need to pick up a few pinions...
What FDR will I need, +/- ,for stock buggy at the track...???
Thanks guys...!
...kirt


----------



## Dillon & Co.

brwn bggr said:


> Question for the masses...
> I need to pick up a few pinions...
> What FDR will I need, +/- ,for stock buggy at the track...???
> Thanks guys...!
> ...kirt


Kirt start around 5.7 and watch the temp.


----------



## Cesar

Hey guys my brothers got a nice losi 22 buggy for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## WightCat

*how much?*

text or call me at 2695783272 about the buggy. nick


----------



## brwn bggr

Dillon & Co. said:


> Kirt start around 5.7 and watch the temp.


Thank you kind sir...!


----------



## a5edwards1

believe it's a great idea if you were to win the B main to get moved into A main

Adam


----------



## WightCat

*sct wanted*

I have a buddy looking for a used sct truck if anyone has one there trying to get rid of for a good price let me know please. thanks nick


----------



## xjyrg3u

A reminder of our 25th anniversary trophy/plaque race on March 15th! Trophies will be handed out for TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, Stock Short Course, and any other classes I get 6 to show for. Trophies will go to B main as well in TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, and Stock Short Course as well. 

$30 first class, $15 additional class. A free t-shirt will go with every $30 entry as well! (1 per racer.)


----------



## WarpWind

Is there early sign up? 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Bill, I wish there was, but got nixed by the powers above me..... But I assume you are in! lol Bring some of your GR buddies on down as well!


----------



## WightCat

*anyone practicing this friday?*

I just bought a used 22 buggy and I should get the steering horn in today I plan on taking it up Friday to set it up and just seeing if anyone with buggy experience was gonna be there who might help with the setup


----------



## Crue

xjyrg3u said:


> A reminder of our 25th anniversary trophy/plaque race on March 15th! Trophies will be handed out for TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, Stock Short Course, and any other classes I get 6 to show for. Trophies will go to B main as well in TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, and Stock Short Course as well.
> 
> $30 first class, $15 additional class. A free t-shirt will go with every $30 entry as well! (1 per racer.)


For clarification, will trophies only be given out for classes that have 6 or more entries or will they be given out for the classes mentioned above, no matter the number of entries AND additional classes with 6+ entries?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Crue said:


> For clarification, will trophies only be given out for classes that have 6 or more entries or will they be given out for the classes mentioned above, no matter the number of entries AND additional classes with 6+ entries?


Jeff, I am going to use the term AND. I think you are thinking of the Mini class as well. What I will do is if there are additional classes in which I have the numbers for, I will get additional plaques made and they will then be sent out. Hope that makes sense. So, if we get 6 mini's, I will be running those for plaques. I would just get more plaques made, and have them sent out after the race. This also holds true for stock TC, 12th scale stock, etc..... The classes I mentioned in my previous post are 100% going to be running for plaques. 

Shoot me an email or PM if you have any questions.

JR


----------



## Crue

John, yes I was thinking of Mini but also I'm trying to justify the cost, especially now that the early sign up discount has been dropped. I know you do your best and your hands are tied in a lot of ways, but I still need to make a decision for myself, based on the facts, on what we will be doing. We may just run TT-01 now, which isn't a big deal. Just wanted to make sure the less than 6 rule didn't apply to TT-01 as well

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WightCat said:


> I just bought a used 22 buggy and I should get the steering horn in today I plan on taking it up Friday to set it up and just seeing if anyone with buggy experience was gonna be there who might help with the setup


Nick we should be up after work.....Will help the best I can


----------



## xjyrg3u

Crue said:


> John, yes I was thinking of Mini but also I'm trying to justify the cost, especially now that the early sign up discount has been dropped. I know you do your best and your hands are tied in a lot of ways, but I still need to make a decision for myself, based on the facts, on what we will be doing. We may just run TT-01 now, which isn't a big deal. Just wanted to make sure the less than 6 rule didn't apply to TT-01 as well
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.


Thanks Jeff... Just trying to make everyone happy, including the mgmt... If worse comes to worse, we could do mini as an exhibition class as well... Just no plaque involved and run it like a club race... Just thinking out loud on this one...


----------



## xjyrg3u

For those comming to race.. BE SAFE!!!! Jim will be running the show today and I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## WightCat

*great day*

man I had a ton of fun in the buggy and short course today and for those who was racing with my wife and I thanks for the fun.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Part 2 of "Come Drive With Us" coming soon


----------



## WightCat

Dillon & Co. said:


> Part 2 of "Come Drive With Us" coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwHnF2D92mc


Nice vid are u guys planning on going?


----------



## WightCat

*wanted?*

I got a buddy looking for a good used buggy or sct if anyone has one or knows somebody selling one please let me know thanks


----------



## a5edwards1

*Mishawaka*

[SeasE=WightCat;4716618]I got a buddy looking for a good used buggy or sct if anyone has one or knows somebody selling one please let me know thanks[/QUOTE]

I am looking at going down on Friday the 7th of this month to races at Mishawaka I am looking for someone to split the cost of driving down there or if anyone has a open seat and is going let me know I would like to go?
Adam


----------



## WightCat

*questions*

Whats the benefit of running a battery with a higher c. like a 30c compared to a 60c?


----------



## Crue

WightCat said:


> Whats the benefit of running a battery with a higher c. like a 30c compared to a 60c?


Basically, more power available for the motor to pull from


----------



## WightCat

Crue said:


> Basically, more power available for the motor to pull from


so does it make the car faster or is that in the size like 5000mah?


----------



## Crue

WightCat said:


> so does it make the car faster or is that in the size like 5000mah?


The C rating (30, 50, etc.) is the discharge (burst) rate. The higher the number, the more power available for the motor, short term. The mah rating is the capacity of the battery (duration of charge or energy available). This will also equate to your charge rate on your charger. 5000 mah equals 5 amp charge rate at 1c, which is typical. Some batteries can charge at 2c and up, so if your charger can charge that high, you can charge your battery quicker. 

A lot of information, I know. How that helps. 

If you're a newer driver, getting a higher c battery is a waste of money, unless you need new batteries anyways. A properly setup car and the ability to run laps without crashing is going to make you faster than any battery will. Save your money for practice fees to become a more consistent driver, THEN worry about shaving tenths of a second off your lap times with batteries, etc.


----------



## GMan

WightCat said:


> so does it make the car faster or is that in the size like 5000mah?


(Crue beat me with his post but I'll still post it since I have it typed out already)

The mah of a pack (5000, 6500, etc) is much like the size of your gas tank and how long your car can run on a charge. Typically your car can run twice as long on a 6000 mah battery than on a 3000 mah battery. This is usually fairly accurate measurement of battery capacity from the manufacturer. 

The C rating (30c, 40c, 60c etc. ) is supposed to be a comparison measurement on how easily a battery can give up the energy to power your car. Typically the higher the C the rating the lower the IR (internal resistance) of the battery and the easier it gives up it's electrical power to your motor. Which might make your car accelerated faster only if the current draw of the motor can push the limits of the battery. 

If your running a 25.5 motor in VTA racing then you likely will not notice a different between a 40c and a 65c c battery because the motor doesn't draw enough current under full acceleration to push the battery to its limits. But if you run a 4.5 turn motor in sedan you would likely notice the difference in performance of a higher C rated battery pack as the motor can draw much more current from the battery. Very high amp draws on low C rated packs (high internal resistance) can cause the battery to heat up inside and eventually may damage a battery. 

So it really depends on the application whether a higher C rated battery would make your car accelerate faster. 

But beware that there is no industry standard on how to measure the C rating of a battery so some manufacturers have been known to inflate their numbers on battery packs just to improve sales. You should only buy high dollar packs from companies you trust and in this case you do usually get what you pay for in high performance batteries. Many of those cheap high C rated packs often have their performance fall off quickly as the chemistry inside causes the IR of the battery to rise reducing power your motor can produce.


----------



## WightCat

*thanks*

thanks for the help guys ive been running 30c 5000mah batteries in both my stock buggy and sct and have been running running good in both I was just reading some forums and started to wonder if I was running slower then I should be even though at the track im competitive. everyone is always looking to go faster.


----------



## xjyrg3u

For all you off road guys racing on my carpet, just a heads up... Proline now has "Pin Point" carpet tires make just for carpet. They do have knobs on them as well! We do have the SC version in stock. They do make them for buggy as well and we can special order those!


----------



## Dillon & Co.

a5edwards1 said:


> [SeasE=WightCat;4716618]I got a buddy looking for a good used buggy or sct if anyone has one or knows somebody selling one please let me know thanks


I am looking at going down on Friday the 7th of this month to races at Mishawaka I am looking for someone to split the cost of driving down there or if anyone has a open seat and is going let me know I would like to go?
Adam[/QUOTE]

Sorry Adam but I can't help you with a ride. I do have some good news tho.... Both the wheel and tire orders are at the post office ready for pickup.


----------



## a5edwards1

James I'll be out at Mishawaka if you want to bring those


----------



## xjyrg3u

Who is ready for this upcomming weekend????


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> Who is ready for this upcomming weekend????


I am but before this weekend I need to figure out how to clean my motors in my cars first I got the spray and oil but cant find anything on how to clean them properly everything is for brushed.


----------



## xjyrg3u

WightCat said:


> I am but before this weekend I need to figure out how to clean my motors in my cars first I got the spray and oil but cant find anything on how to clean them properly everything is for brushed.


Just pull the motor, and hose down with some eletronics cleaner which we have in the store. Will work for brushed and brushless. They just never updated the label.


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> Just pull the motor, and hose down with some eletronics cleaner which we have in the store. Will work for brushed and brushless. They just never updated the label.


do I spray in all holes in the motor and how much oil should I drop in the bearings on the ends


----------



## xjyrg3u

best if possible to disassemble and spray, and a drop of oil in each bearing


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> best if possible to disassemble and spray, and a drop of oil in each bearing


ok thanks a lot


----------



## WightCat

*mishawaka showdown*

Is anyone planning on going to Mishawaka for the off road showdown on march 1st?


----------



## Dillon & Co.

WightCat said:


> Is anyone planning on going to Mishawaka for the off road showdown on march 1st?


Yep, I was just about to ask the same thing.


----------



## WightCat

Dillon & Co. said:


> Yep, I was just about to ask the same thing.


nice I guess ill see ya there. what classes are u planning on running?


----------



## Robert421

*no racing for me*

I can't race Feb 15th because I have to work  I am really getting tired of working on weekends when racing is going on


----------



## jtodd57

So is the only tire allowed for the SC class on the Anniversary Trophy race the Street Fighters? i have the Kyosho SC kit tires that I ran in Hillsdale that I could run, but then I see the Race Director posted about the Pro-Line pin carpet SC tire as "in stock" so are these allowed or reccomended?? I dont want to buy the Street Fighters if #1-my Kyosho's are allowed, or #2-the ProLine pins are "better" than the Street Fighters?? 

Sorry for the questions


----------



## xjyrg3u

jtodd57 said:


> So is the only tire allowed for the SC class on the Anniversary Trophy race the Street Fighters? i have the Kyosho SC kit tires that I ran in Hillsdale that I could run, but then I see the Race Director posted about the Pro-Line pin carpet SC tire as "in stock" so are these allowed or reccomended?? I dont want to buy the Street Fighters if #1-my Kyosho's are allowed, or #2-the ProLine pins are "better" than the Street Fighters??
> 
> Sorry for the questions


You are fine with the Kyosho tires as long as they are a non aggressive tire. And my personal opinion, pick up a set of the pin points. I am running them on my SC, and all I have to say is WOW!!!!! No traction compound required! Shoot me an email if you have any questions.

John R


----------



## mely

A few pictures from today.. Wish i had more to show but i had camera on wrong setting so all of 
them didn't come out right

http://s981.photobucket.com/user/me...rt=3&o=0&_suid=139250040889404859251868337753


----------



## xjyrg3u

Thanks for a great day of racing!


----------



## a5edwards1

*trie glue*

Hello all I was gluing up VTA tires last night and glue went every where. I was wondering about the best way to remove tire glue from around the wheel have tried non acetone nail polish remover did not work that well. any suggestions

Adam


----------



## WightCat

a5edwards1 said:


> Hello all I was gluing up VTA tires last night and glue went every where. I was wondering about the best way to remove tire glue from around the wheel have tried non acetone nail polish remover did not work that well. any suggestions
> 
> Adam


hey man if u ever go to practice let me know I need to practice with another buggy and figure out while im so much slower in the straights its hard to tell if I fixed it running single


----------



## Stuntman Gyro

a5edwards1 said:


> Hello all I was gluing up VTA tires last night and glue went every where. I was wondering about the best way to remove tire glue from around the wheel have tried non acetone nail polish remover did not work that well. any suggestions
> 
> Adam


There's some glue debonder same brand as the glue (assuming you bought the store brand one) comes the green bottle, seems to work pretty good.


----------



## WightCat

*used transponder?*

Does any one have a used transponder there not using and want to sell?


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Anniversary Race Flyer*

For those of you who want a flyer.....


----------



## xjyrg3u

FYI, if someone is trying to call the shop today, the phones are down, but the shop is still open.


----------



## xjyrg3u

For those of you who are not fans of our jumps... New ones are being built as we speak!


----------



## WightCat

*need any help*

Hey if u guys need any help working on the jumps text me or call 2595783272. nick


----------



## xjyrg3u

Just as an FYI, there will be a full tech also after each race. In addition to our normal rules, VTA has a minimum weight of 1550 grams, but no driver figure required. USGT will have a minimum weight of 1450 grams. USGT wheels will go by the "old" rules, and the new USGT tires are not required.


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> Just as an FYI, there will be a full tech also after each race. In addition to our normal rules, VTA has a minimum weight of 1550 grams, but no driver figure required. USGT will have a minimum weight of 1450 grams. USGT wheels will go by the "old" rules, and the new USGT tires are not required.


what do u mean a full tech? like inspection to make sure each car is in regulations.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nick, exactly...... Nick Deal will be running my tech table. After you are done with your race, you will get your car and immediately place it onto the tech table and then go marshall. While your are out taking care of the next race, your care will be "teched" so to speak. Basically its just to make sure the car makes weight if there is one, the right motors and batteries are used, etc...... Meant to make sure everyone is playing fair.... At our club races we just police ourselves. Hope that makes sense. For short course, not much to worry about except having a 17.5T motor, blinky mode esc, and 2s battery..... Which you already have.


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> Nick, exactly...... Nick Deal will be running my tech table. After you are done with your race, you will get your car and immediately place it onto the tech table and then go marshall. While your are out taking care of the next race, your care will be "teched" so to speak. Basically its just to make sure the car makes weight if there is one, the right motors and batteries are used, etc...... Meant to make sure everyone is playing fair.... At our club races we just police ourselves. Hope that makes sense. For short course, not much to worry about except having a 17.5T motor, blinky mode esc, and 2s battery..... Which you already have.


ok sounds good and are u going to be enforcing the no reverse rule cause I see a lot of drivers doing it before the marshall gets there.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Definately.......


----------



## WightCat

*hows the jumps coming.*

Are you guys getting rid of all the single jumps and replacing them with the nice wooden jumps? and are u gonna be keeping the table top cause I thought the table top being separated was awesome.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Bye Bye single jumps, hello new jumps! I am keeping the table top for now, until it can be replaced.


----------



## WightCat

xjyrg3u said:


> Bye Bye single jumps, hello new jumps! I am keeping the table top for now, until it can be replaced.


ok sounds good. I cant wait to race with the new jumps and I think my wife is prolly to most excited cause she has a hard time with keeping her tires from going in between the old jumps.


----------



## Loony

awesome on the new jumps!

I have a transponder for sale
1 week old


----------



## WightCat

Loony said:


> awesome on the new jumps!
> 
> I have a transponder for sale
> 1 week old


Sweet I was looking to buy one today at the hobby store they were sold out and im trying to get one for this weekends off road shoot out in Mishawaka. what are u asking for it? if its easier for u, u can call or text 269-578-3272 nick


----------



## LOSI_Duck

see you on the 15th.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Looking forward to it Don!


----------



## WightCat

*no throttle*

Had a good day at michianas trophy race today, but for some reason if my buggy bottomed out it would stop for prolly 5-10 sec then I could go again I had steering still just no throttle does any one know why. I have a tekin gen 2 motor and speed controller. All my wires are good. I tried the static guard with no luck.


----------



## Robert421

WightCat said:


> Had a good day at michianas trophy race today, but for some reason if my buggy bottomed out it would stop for prolly 5-10 sec then I could go again I had steering still just no throttle does any one know why. I have a tekin gen 2 motor and speed controller. All my wires are good. I tried the static guard with no luck.


I had this problem with Novak esc, I used the "glitch buster" cap and the problem went away. btw I use Spektrum radio and Novak esc and a savox servo. I looked it up and seems that the receiver "blacked out" when using a savox servo. The Cap keeps that from happening, I have not had any problems since.

just a thought


----------



## WightCat

Robert421 said:


> I had this problem with Novak esc, I used the "glitch buster" cap and the problem went away. btw I use Spektrum radio and Novak esc and a savox servo. I looked it up and seems that the receiver "blacked out" when using a savox servo. The Cap keeps that from happening, I have not had any problems since.
> 
> just a thought


I have a small airtronics receiver that only has one aux port and that's used for my transponder, I plugged in a glitch buster in my battery port for my a main since that was the only port opened and it didn't stop the power outage but I don't know if that port would work for a glitch buster


----------



## xjyrg3u

Nick... Great job yesterday... Way to represent!


----------



## Robert421

WightCat said:


> I have a small airtronics receiver that only has one aux port and that's used for my transponder, I plugged in a glitch buster in my battery port for my a main since that was the only port opened and it didn't stop the power outage but I don't know if that port would work for a glitch buster


I bought a Y connector for my receiver, so I can plug the glitch buster and the transponder into the same port. I have ran the glitch buster in the aux port and it did fix my problem. Not sure about the airtronics receiver, btw is that 2.4 MHz?


----------



## WightCat

Robert421 said:


> I bought a Y connector for my receiver, so I can plug the glitch buster and the transponder into the same port. I have ran the glitch buster in the aux port and it did fix my problem. Not sure about the airtronics receiver, btw is that 2.4 MHz?


yes its 2.4 its a mt-4. I might try a y connector or I might switch to another transmitter and receiver.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Sounds like we are going to have a Stock Touring Car Rubber Tire Class! 

17.5T Blinky, Rubber Tires

I will not have awards ready by race day, but they will get the same plaques shipped to them after race day. You will be taken care of!

Same will go true for 1/12th if there are enough that show up!


----------



## Robert421

xjyrg3u said:


> Sounds like we are going to have a Stock Touring Car Rubber Tire Class!
> 
> 17.5T Blinky, Rubber Tires
> 
> I will not have awards ready by race day, but they will get the same plaques shipped to them after race day. You will be taken care of!
> 
> Same will go true for 1/12th if there are enough that show up!


oh man, and I just busted the steering block in my touring car


----------



## one18thscalerac

will the 2 wire transponders still work here


----------



## xjyrg3u

one18thscalerac said:


> will the 2 wire transponders still work here


Yes, as long as its a mylaps or AMB....


----------



## Dillon & Co.

Made it to the track this afternoon to test some USGT changes. Kinda excited over a string of low 9's right off the bench


----------



## LOSI_Duck

John I sent you a message


----------



## xjyrg3u

LOSI_Duck said:


> John I sent you a message


Did not get it!


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Message*

Found it! Lol


----------



## LOSI_Duck

xjyrg3u said:


> Found it! Lol


it's good to find things that seem lost. :tongue:

I'll have to talk nice to my sponsor now, didn't expect that. But I understand


----------



## rctrkr911

*saturday racing*

Are we ready for some racing?
Come on saturday, let the smack
Talk begin!!


----------



## rctrkr911

Are ya racing Saturday duck???


----------



## xjyrg3u

Can we officially declare "duck" season is on? lol


----------



## Dillon & Co.

rctrkr911 said:


> Are we ready for some racing?
> Come on saturday, let the smack
> Talk begin!!


Mark here's proof that you have a few screws loose...lol


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Hey John and fellas...Would you mind if I came out Saturday and layed down a couple passes with the worlds first 1/24 RC top fuel rail?? Electric powered of course..:thumbsup:


----------



## xjyrg3u

420 Tech R/C said:


> Hey John and fellas...Would you mind if I came out Saturday and layed down a couple passes with the worlds first 1/24 RC top fuel rail?? Electric powered of course..:thumbsup:


Love to see it!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Been a while since I been out that way John, what time are doors opening?


----------



## xjyrg3u

420 Tech R/C said:


> Been a while since I been out that way John, what time are doors opening?


Plan on being there at 8am


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Sweeeet!! Need to get some full speed passes on this guy.. Hole shots across the living room just aren't cutting it...LOL


----------



## Robert421

420 Tech R/C said:


> Hey John and fellas...Would you mind if I came out Saturday and layed down a couple passes with the worlds first 1/24 RC top fuel rail?? Electric powered of course..:thumbsup:


I know I like to see that


----------



## speeddaddy

Is there going to be trophy girls ?


----------



## xjyrg3u

Only the imaginary type...... so no......


----------



## xjyrg3u

Track has been designed for this weekend..... Should be going together tonight.....


----------



## xjyrg3u

*Rules*

Basic class rules for Saturday


----------



## Dillon & Co.

xjyrg3u said:


> Basic class rules for Saturday


Whew...Had me worried that there might be an age requirement.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

rctrkr911 said:


> Are ya racing Saturday duck???


yes I am, should be a blast.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Dillon & Co. said:


> Whew...Had me worried that there might be an age requirement.


a height requirement is in effect must be 5 foot tall or taller. :tongue:

Sorry Dillon, you need to be the mechanic this weekend and Dad races.


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> a height requirement is in effect must be 5 foot tall or taller. :tongue:
> 
> Sorry Dillon, you need to be the mechanic this weekend and Dad races.


Seeing that we are running for trophies, that's probably not a great idea.


----------



## rctrkr911

Looks like I'll few new ones now
To tighten myself up with!


----------



## WarpWind

What time does the doors open in the morning?

Bill D.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

WarpWind said:


> What time does the doors open in the morning?
> 
> Bill D.


8am Bill


----------



## WarpWind

LOSI_Duck said:


> 8am Bill


I'll be there. Seems Mr. Slaughter will be coming along too. See you all in the morning. 

Bill D.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Thanks guys for letting me come out and test today..Very happy with my little toy, and it sure was nice to see some faces I haven't seen in a bit.


----------



## LOSI_Duck

John can you post results for this past weekend?

Thanks


----------



## LOSI_Duck

Had a good day of racing, and as always great to have fun racing with friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon & Co.

LOSI_Duck said:


> John can you post results for this past weekend?
> 
> Thanks


Don the computer was shut down before the results were printed. He probably could post the names of the top three in each mains tho.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Dillon & Co. said:


> Don the computer was shut down before the results were printed. He probably could post the names of the top three in each mains tho.


I will see what I can do


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

Have to make sure I have my buggy with me on 4-11


----------



## WightCat

Yea the new jumps made for much better buggy and sct racing I didn't hear anyone complaining this time about the jumps. Thanks john for making those changes.


----------



## Robert421

Is the race in April on a Friday? 4-11 is a Friday


----------



## xjyrg3u

its 4/12


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

sorry, my bad...


----------



## Robert421

*coming up Saturday*

anyone coming up Saturday to practice? I plan on being there


----------



## WightCat

Robert421 said:


> anyone coming up Saturday to practice? I plan on being there


What time and what classes are you bringing to practice? And if you don't mind im new on here and im not sure who this is?


----------



## Robert421

WightCat said:


> What time and what classes are you bringing to practice? And if you don't mind im new on here and im not sure who this is?


I have USGT, VTA 17.5 touring TT01 and stock SC truck. You probably have seen me, but I have not raced due to work schedule or other things. I am trying to get to the last race of the season, just not sure which classes I will run in


----------



## WightCat

ok yea usgt,vta, and sc have been doing really good on the turn outs as well as buggy. 17.5 touring I think we have had one race with enough to run it and tt-01 usually runs but minimum cars


----------



## xjyrg3u

Last race of the season April 12th!


----------



## WarpWind

xjyrg3u said:


> Last race of the season April 12th!


Looking forward to it. Well, not it being the last race. Just racing in general. Just gotta paint my Subaru body for the USGT class. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u

Guys, just wanted to pass on some news. First, I want to let everyone know that this was not my decision, nor did I have any input....

That being said, today will be the last race day for Hobby-Sports. Starting in May, the track area will be remodeled, and transformed into more work area for the shop. I understand why the decision was made, and the money involved. 

I want to thank everyone for a great season and for your support. I will not disappear, and will be helping out with other tracks in the area. I do encourage everyone to support the local tracks in the area, including M-40 Raceway (Gobles), ERC Raceway (Lawton), and Exit 66 Raceway (Mattawan) in the summer, and our friends at MRCR (Mishawaka, IN) and Rapid RC Raceway (Wyoming, MI) in the winter.

Again thank you for your support over the years.

John


----------



## speeddaddy

If they had any class at all they would have gave us a free race with maybe hot dogs to thank us for supporting there track and hobby shop all these years. The biggest complaint you here on forums is when a hobby shop closes is because people buy online instead of supporting there local hobby shop . Well now its time to return the LOVE. I will now buy only online and if I need some parts fast, I will drive to Grand Rapids,Lansing or Detroit for a set of diff rings


----------



## Bigmax96

Wow... how sad.


----------



## iceninja

Truly sad to here about this decision by the owners and how the decision was made. I feel personally that this is a mistake and that things only got this bad/desperate due to lack of effort by the owners. It might take some time but I trust that someone will step up and bring a track and rc back to Kalamazoo. But I will continue to race and will not let this take away the hobby and sport that I love. I will support my local tracks so guys you will continue to have to contest with me both on carpet and dirt on tracks all over the southern Michigan and northern Illinois area. 


Till we meet again gents!!!


----------



## Robert421

this truly is sad..


----------



## Robert421

can anyone tell me where the closest carpet track is? Trying to make a decision to sell my cars or find a new track. Thanks for any input, Bob


----------



## Fred Knapp

Robert421 said:


> can anyone tell me where the closest carpet track is? Trying to make a decision to sell my cars or find a new track. Thanks for any input, Bob


Rapid Competition Raceway.
1090 28th St SW, Wyoming, MI 49509


----------



## Bigmax96

I think there might be one in Hillsdale, you could call Hillsdale RC and find out. There's also MRCR in Mishawaka and Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne. These may be a little closer for you if you're still in Bur Oak.


----------



## Robert421

Bigmax96 said:


> I think there might be one in Hillsdale, you could call Hillsdale RC and find out. There's also MRCR in Mishawaka and Summit RC Raceway in Fort Wayne. These may be a little closer for you if you're still in Bur Oak.


yes, those are closer, thanks


----------



## S. Jerusalem

You won't find better competition in the area for carpet than at RCRCR in Grand Rapids.


----------



## nitrousdave

If you're into oval racing there's also Pete Russell's in Ekhart.


----------



## Robert421

close this thread


----------

